# Life after the 90 day mustang challenge.



## CrossCountry

As some of you know I said I would make a separate thread if I was selected to participate in the Youth and Yearling Mustang Challenge. I got my acceptance letter on Wednesday. I will be picking up an un-handled yearling this Friday at 8 a.m. I do not know which horse I will get, whether it is a colt or filly, big or small. It will be a complete surprise. After that I will have 90 days to train and gentle this yearling, and then I will go compete on July 25-26. There are three separate parts to this competition; Handling & Conditioning, Leading Trail Class, and Freestyle.

The handling and conditioning part is how manageable your yearling is, and how well it is taken care of (body condition, coat, hooves, etc.).

The leading trail class is where you lead your yearling over obstacles such as; ground poles, tarps, cones, load into a trailer, pick up feet, etc.

And freestyle is where you do whatever you want to show your yearlings athletic abilities and trainability. 

For those of you who don't know me, I'm Emma. I have worked with horses for 5+ years, and always wanted to have a career with horses. I plan to go to CSI and get a degree in horse management. I currently own a Appaloosa Mare, Misti, and a Paint gelding, Kiowa. And since I am in absolute love with both of them, there are some photos below. This will be a huge challenge for me, but I suspect the reward this yearling will give me will be greater than I can even imagine.

If any of you have any tips or ideas, they would be greatly appreciated! This is the first time I've trained a horse from the ground up, so I will probably seem stupid to you guys who are amazing with horses. If you took the time to read all this, thank you!!


----------



## CrossCountry

We got the round pen set up today! I also got a call and confirmed the pick up time for Friday at 7 a.m. I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself!!


----------



## Cherrij

Too long to wait till Friday... 
I cannot wait to read this


----------



## Chevaux

You've got a great opportunity there - good for you.

What happens to the yearling at the end of the training period. In other words, is it yours or does it belong to a ranch, BLM, etc?


----------



## SlideStop

Subbing!

I'm not sure what the requirement for yearlings are, but you may want to look into anchoring the walls with posts. Also, you may want to raise the height of the walls temporarily. The trainer by me just got some small pieces of wood and the orange fencing and put it up all around the perimeter for a few weeks to prevent his 'stang from jumping out.

Good luck to you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather

Subbing! Congratulations and I look forward to seeing how you progress with your yearling!


----------



## Golden Horse

How exciting, good luck


----------



## Endiku

Subbing. Sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## CrossCountry

There is some interest! Now I will for sure keep this updated! I'm so excited, it's going to be a long time until Friday! So today we leveled out the ground where the round pen is, and added three new 12' panels. My dog, Jazzie, is in one of the photos. She's a funny little thing. The leveling out really stabilized the panels. Hopefully we get the panels anchored down, like SlideStop mentioned, before friday. I have a lot of preparing to do in a short time! Hopefully that will speed up time! 



Chevaux said:


> What happens to the yearling at the end of the training period. In other words, is it yours or does it belong to a ranch, BLM, etc?


On Friday I will adopt the yearling, it will be mine by the time I leave the BLM. At the end of the training period I have the option to find an adopter for him/her, or I keep the yearling. So in other words, yes the yearling is mine. I do not know exactly what I will be doing, as it depends on the horse. I can only sell this yearling for money after owning it for a year. I hope that makes sense?



SlideStop said:


> I'm not sure what the requirement for yearlings are, but you may want to look into anchoring the walls with posts. Also, you may want to raise the height of the walls temporarily. The trainer by me just got some small pieces of wood and the orange fencing and put it up all around the perimeter for a few weeks to prevent his 'stang from jumping out. _Posted via Mobile Device_


The requirements were 5' or 6' fences. Our fences are 5'. The orange fencing is a really good idea! I hadn't thought of that. Anchoring the fence with posts is also something I will have to do soon. Thank you for the ideas, I appreciate it!


----------



## FlyGap

How exciting! Subbing and GOOD LUCK with your draw!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo

Good luck, have fun. Can't wait to read updates. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kyro

Subbing, I want to see your yearling! I am going to guess it's a he and he's black with two white socks


----------



## CrossCountry

Wow thanks you guys so much! I can't wait to see what yearling I get either! If you guys want to make guesses on what gender the yearling will be, and color, that would be fun  I was going to put that in my last post, but I completely spaced it! There's technically only one more day until we go pick the yearling up. (I can't wait until I can say he or she.."the yearling" is getting annoying.) I'll go to school tomorrow and then come home. We leave in the morning at 7! I can't wait!

We got some stuff done today. After school I ran to D&B and got some equine junior feed, hopefully that will help him/her put on weight and develop a nice coat before competition. I also got a bucket that hangs on the round pen panels. I probably need to buy another one.. Anyways that will be his water bucket. I'll feed on the ground or from a haynet, it depends on the weather. I also picked up the sturdiest rope halter I could find. Hopefully it fits! *fingers crossed* My mare (the bay) was so curious about what was going on! They both followed me around everywhere. It was so cute.



Kyro said:


> Subbing, I want to see your yearling! I am going to guess it's a he and he's black with two white socks


 Oh goodness I would love that, I've always wanted a black horse. But as long as he/she is healthy, I will be happy with whichever yearling I get 

So make guessed guys! Maybe one of you will be right!


----------



## gunslinger

I'm guessing it'll be a.....spotted filly..lol

I can tell you're excited about it and I'm looking forward to reading your blog as you progress....

Good luck, and above all, have fun...


----------



## oobiedoo

Sorrel colt with a star 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Buckskin filly, with a blaze and one sock. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul

No idea on gender/color, but definitely subbing to read about this. I'm debating on doing one of the mustang makeovers within the next two or three years. Do they not require a 12x12 shelter with the 20x20 outdoor pen? I could've swore that was a requirement, which is why I didn't grab a colt last year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Woohoo more guesses! I have about 15 friends guessing too! This will be fun  It's about 9:30 right now and I am jumping around because I am so excited. I got everything finished today. The pen he/she will be in is ready to go, and the trailer is hooked up. We leave at 6:30 tomorrow morning. I also got a chance to ride my mare for the first time in a few days and it was amazing. I feel a little bad about getting another horse because I feel like she will be.. I'm not even sure what word to use. (She's just that type of mare.) I'm sure everything will be okay though! Anyways I have four different halters, two rope and two nylon, so we can make sure that the one we put on the yearling fits. I also put some buckets in the tack room of the trailer. Anything else you think I will need? I don't want to forget anything. 

I think I am going to go insane before we even get this yearling o.o I should just go to bed, although I don't think I will be able to sleep. Right now I'm feeling more nervous than excited, but I'm sure that will go away when the yearling is home and in the pen. Also the farrier comes out tomorrow! I'm going to post some more photos, hope you like them! (Oh and one has me laying on my mare, she really is just amazing. I love her more than I can even explain.)



Iseul said:


> No idea on gender/color, but definitely subbing to read about this. I'm debating on doing one of the mustang makeovers within the next two or three years. Do they not require a 12x12 shelter with the 20x20 outdoor pen? I could've swore that was a requirement, which is why I didn't grab a colt last year.


I don't think the required a 12x12 shelter for this one, but they did require a 400 square foot corral. I copied the text from the rules and regulations so you can see:

_"Facility can consist of a corral/paddock/stall/round pen. Facility must be a 
minimum of 400 square feet (i.e. 20’ x 20’ or 10’ x 40’, etc.) and have fences at least 5 feet high. You must provide shelter from inclement 
weather and temperature extremes for your Mustang. Shelters must be a two-sided structure with a roof, well drained, adequately ventilated and accessible to the Mustang. The minimum two sides need to block the prevailing winds and need to protect the major part of the bodies of the horse. Tarps are not acceptable."_

*So far the guesses we have for colors/gender are:

Black w/ two white socks - Colt
Spotted - Filly
Sorrel w/ star - Colt
Buckskin w/ blaze and sock - Filly
Grey w/ blaze - Filly
Bay Paint - Filly
Grey Paint - Colt
Completely Bay - Colt
*

I won't include my friends because I don't remember their guesses.


----------



## Golden Horse

Tapping foot waiting


----------



## Kyro

It's not even my horse, but the suspense is killing me! How long shall we need to endure this not knowing?


----------



## Golden Horse

Kyro said:


> It's not even my horse, but the suspense is killing me! How long shall we need to endure this not knowing?


At least it isn't as bad as a foal watch, we do know the delivery date!


----------



## FlyGap

I wanna see iiiiiiit!!!!!
Hope you got photos of all the others too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Sorry for the wait you guys! I've been so busy all day.

We left this morning at 6:30 and arrived at the horse corrals at 8:00. When we got to the corrals the yearlings were in a pen up front. There were only two other trailers picking up when we arrived. We went into the office and signed papers, and got the papers for the yearling I was assigned to. All I knew about him once I got the papers, was that he was a sorrel gelding with a star, strip, and snip. They didn't have any pictures of him. We walked back outside to see if we could find him based on the picture they drew of his markings. After searching for a few minutes, we found one that looked to have the right markings. Once the other trailers were loaded they went to round him up. He was taken back to the squeeze chutes to put the halter on him and then they ran him into our trailer. It was really an amazing experience!

He is over two years old, not what I expected. He is also very small, maybe 14 hands, but not much over that. His height is the only thing I'm a little disappointed with, other than that he's perfect! Within a few hours of bringing him home I was able to pet his face. Only one kick so far, and no biting or striking. I think that's pretty good. He seems to be kind and smart. He also loves hay, and will come up to you after thinking about it. He is very spooky, but I didn't expect him not to be. I have a lot of work to do, but for right now I am exhausted.

Any name ideas? I was thinking about Rüger? (Roo-ger) I'd love some name suggestions! Oh and oobiedoo, you were almost exactly correct about his markings!! I will post some photos of him now, I hope you guys like them!


----------



## horsedream568

He's pretty! Congrats! I can't wait to read about you're journey. I hope someday I have the opportunity to do this to!! I'm so excited fur you!!


----------



## Golden Horse

He is drop dead cute! Congratulations.


----------



## Zexious

Congratulations! He's very cute. <3 I really like the name Ruger. <3 (Excuse my lack of little dots xD)

Subbing... I dunno if I said that already, or not xD


----------



## laurapratt01

Subbing! What an exciting experience! I'm excited to hear more


----------



## oobiedoo

He's a great looking little horse. Funny, I almost said a star and a snip  I'll think on names, but I usually like silly names  or maybe connected to the month or state, of course April would be a girl name Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Handsome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Thanks guys, he's a sweetie! He's very scared, but he will work out perfectly! I am currently putting together a video from the corrals and will hopefully post it by tonight.


----------



## peppersonlygirl

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

The videos aren't uploading as I planned. I will have to finish tomorrow, but here are a few screenshots/pictures. The whole place was strangely depressing, so I apologize for the gloomy pictures. (And yes that one horse who is falling is Ruger!)


----------



## Zexious

All those babies look a little frightened :<

How is he settling in?


----------



## CrossCountry

Yes they were all very frightened, it made me sad. 

He's settling in pretty well. I was able to clip a lead rope to his halter this morning, but we haven't gotten much father than that yet. I haven't been able to pet him again, or get much closer than 2 feet. 

I've been debating doing join-up..Any opinions/tips on that? I'm afraid I will do it wrong and he will become terrified of me. 

Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Roperchick

Can't believe I'm just now finding this how exciting for you!

Subbing for sure


----------



## Zexious

Aw, he has such a sweet face! 

Honestly, joining up isn't something I would do... I'd just spend more time around him, and let him get used to you/settle in for a couple of days.
That said, I know joining up has worked for others, and you know best what will work for your situation!


----------



## CrossCountry

So we have found our first problem.. He is a very, very bad rearer. It started out with just a few because he didn't want to move, but now he is rearing whenever you get in his way. It is now aggressive. I'm going to post two photos of him rearing, and I want to say: *Please don't criticize me for holding onto the lead rope, I didn't want him to learn that if he rears you will let go and that it is a good way to get out of work. (If it was the right thing to do, please say so!)* Anyways..If you have any ideas for how to get him to stop rearing, please share! I am doing research right now for the best option to get him to stop. So far I think that turning him in a tight circle and/or sending him out in a circle (substitute for disengaging his hindquarters.) when he first starts to rear up will teach him that he will have to work if he rears. Good idea? No?

I am slightly disappointed, but we will just have to work through it. I will just laugh it off and keep a good mood (while fixing it) and be thankful this is giving me more experience with training. I'm sure this is only the first of many problems to come. The third picture is of me petting him for the first time. That was amazing, I was so excited! I was going to post about that, and it was going to be a happy post, but I decided to go back and and work with him for a few minutes. That's when I found out he likes to be aggressive and rear. Luckily it's early on and I can hopefully nip this habit in the butt! Thanks for reading again! Any and all tips/tricks would be helpful!


----------



## Chevaux

I have a few condensed thoughts based on the pictures (but could be wrong about it so take it for what its worth): Firstly, he doesn't understand the concept of pressure/release yet -- you may be better to work him loose in the round pen applying pressure (probably the bag on the end of a stick would be sufficient for stimulus) to get him to move and then backing off pressure as soon he does make the move and incorporate frequent changes in direction here; this will start him thinking about things like who's the leader and what he needs to do to fit in. Secondly, when you do make the move to using a lead rope, watch your timing when you ask him to do something - let the rope go slack the instant he makes the smallest advance in movement (the proverbial baby steps). Thirdly and a variation of the previous remark, there is a subtle difference between pulling the lead rope (which gives no relief/release) vs keeping steady stationary pressure (and letting the rope go slack if the horse gives to the pressure even a little bit).

P.S. You might want to make a move to a rope halter for training once he's settled more and will let you do more stuff around his head but I would not recommend leaving it on when he's not training (too dangerous).

P.S.S. Re join up - If you don't think you're going to be comfortable with it then I'd take a pass - I think you can have success by just being patient and consistent.


----------



## Endiku

Yes, way too much way too soon. Did he fall over in that second picture?  be very careful not to let him fall over like that...he could very seriously injure himself. Take pressure off before he gets to that stage.

Remember, he's a feral horse. He's probably never been touched except to get that halter on. Baby steps. Don't try to lead him until he knows how to relieve pressure on his nose, neck, and shoulder. Don't lead him forward until he gives to the side. Let him figure this out. All that is happening right now is him becoming more and more terrified and more convinced that he needs to rear.


----------



## CrossCountry

Lots of what I say contradicts what I just posted, but I was disappointed and didn't share the positive things. 



Chevaux said:


> I have a few condensed thoughts based on the pictures (but could be wrong about it so take it for what its worth): Firstly, he doesn't understand the concept of pressure/release yet -- you may be better to work him loose in the round pen applying pressure (probably the bag on the end of a stick would be sufficient for stimulus) to get him to move and then backing off pressure as soon he does make the move and incorporate frequent changes in direction here; this will start him thinking about things like who's the leader and what he needs to do to fit in. Secondly, when you do make the move to using a lead rope, watch your timing when you ask him to do something - let the rope go slack the instant he makes the smallest advance in movement (the proverbial baby steps). Thirdly and a variation of the previous remark, there is a subtle difference between pulling the lead rope (which gives no relief/release) vs keeping steady stationary pressure (and letting the rope go slack if the horse gives to the pressure even a little bit).
> 
> P.S. You might want to make a move to a rope halter for training once he's settled more and will let you do more stuff around his head but I would not recommend leaving it on when he's not training (too dangerous).
> 
> P.S.S. Re join up - If you don't think you're going to be comfortable with it then I'd take a pass - I think you can have success by just being patient and consistent.


Thank you for replying! We worked on pressure and release all morning, and he really got the whole concept of it. I decided it was time to put the lead rope and try leading. I clipped it on and left him for an hour or two to figure out that they lead rope wasn't a monster that is going to eat him. He didn't freak out when I picked it up, he just was trying to figure out what exactly to do. I started slacking the rope and giving release when he would even lean forward. He soon got the idea and would walk forward. 

I think one of the reasons that he was rearing so much was because we were working with him to much. I feel like he was trying to say, "Please leave me alone, I need a break." So I am going to try and lower it down to short training segments that he can think about and understand what he is doing. Hopefully that will remove some of the stress and anxiety he is feeling. I also agree with the rope halter idea. He is really liking the scratches, but is still afraid that I'm going to eat him. So that will have to wait a while.

Your advice was extremely helpful, thank you so much. 

P.S. I don't love the idea of join up, nor do I know if it will work or terrify him. So I am going to skip it for now. 




Endiku said:


> Yes, way too much way too soon. Did he fall over in that second picture?  be very careful not to let him fall over like that...he could very seriously injure himself. Take pressure off before he gets to that stage.
> 
> Remember, he's a feral horse. He's probably never been touched except to get that halter on. Baby steps. Don't try to lead him until he knows how to relieve pressure on his nose, neck, and shoulder. Don't lead him forward until he gives to the side. Let him figure this out. All that is happening right now is him becoming more and more terrified and more convinced that he needs to rear.


 I completely agree that I took it to fast, and I am going to slow down now. I pulled down on his head which made him regain balance someway (how, I do not know!). So he didn't fall over, but landed right back on his feet. He was leading well, I had slack in the line. I didn't have much pressure on him from my body language either. I'm not sure what caused him to rear so badly, but I don't think it was from pressure. Either way I am 100% sure I did something, I am not blaming it on the horse. 

I agree that I am doing too much, so tomorrow will be a relaxing day. And we will move more slowly from now on. *covers face* I feel so stupid that I moved so fast, but I can't take it back now. I am going to work on the ground even more before I try and work with the rearing. Who knows, maybe that will resolve the rearing problem.

_(I hope you guys don't think I'm some horse eating monster. I'm trying my best.)_ I attached some photos to show that he really can lead well.


----------



## Cherrij

Yeey, he is actually cute. 

I personally would not work him more than 30 minutes per day during the first week - that is meaning all the leading, pressure release etc.. But then again, I might be the weirdo. 
I would spend a lot of time with him, but not too much with teaching things and making him work more than getting him used to me being there, sitting next to his hay and so on. Wait to get to touch him, to get to show him some more pressure and release in daily interactions.... 

With the rears, yes, the moment you notice he wants to rear, yield him sideways, turning, everything, just backing and standing still.. it is not so much about having to work because of rearing, but you just get him to disengage and he cannot rear... 

My horse sometimes tries to rear when confused or trying to tell me that he does not want to turn his blind eye to me - then I keep pestering him till he turns, because I know he can do it, and his rears have never been that tall, but even then he gets to work (in this case he yields sideways, backs, turns, etc) until he decided that what I asked is easier. 

Good Luck


----------



## Cherrij

Cherrij said:


> With the rears, yes, the moment you notice he wants to rear, yield him sideways, turning, everything, just backing and standing still.. it is not so much about having to work because of rearing, but you just get him to disengage and he cannot rear...



Whoops, I noticed I made a mistake.. Anything but backing and standing still, as those let him rear...


----------



## laurapratt01

Hey! I just wanted to say that I agree with Cherrj. Maybe even keep your sessions down to 15 minutes of teaching him something. Make sure to end on a good note. Be sure to read him and he'll let you know when he's getting overwhelmed (before he starts rearing) and then do something that he's already good at to end the session. Don't set your goals too high for your sessions. Every horse is different and mustangs are even more different! Don't expect for him to be leading well at the end of the week and be able to move on to different things. Go slow, don't rush through the basic things and hope for the best. Responding to pressure and release is a foundation for most training. Be thorough.
I also wanted to say that I don't think that you're a "horse eating monster"  This is your first time training a horse from the ground up. You're going to make mistakes, you're going to do things wrong... and you're going to learn from it. Horses are very forgiving animals so take some time to correct your mistakes even though it takes more time. In the long run it will be worth it. Be patient and have fun 
I trained my first pony when I was 12 y.o with no outside assistance. When I look back now I am horrified at the way that I did things. You are already ten steps ahead of me by asking for suggestions on this forum. I'm positive that you're going to do well! 
Have you thought of names yet? I had a horse that had the same face as him and his name was Leonard (he was really goofy though so the name fit). I also think that this little guy could be a "Rigby".


----------



## Golden Horse

Lots of good advice coming, but personally I think 30 minutes a day would be too much for him right now. I would vote for ten or fifteen, if you can do a couple of times a day that is so much better than one long session. 

Never be worried about quitting to soon either, if you go out with the goal of trying to move his shoulder away from you, and you get both sides in the first five minutes, quit! Spend the rest of the time just chilling with him. It won't take long before you can build him up to longer work periods but in these early days, keep it short, keep it simple. Have a clear goal for each session, quit if you get there early, if it just isn't happening and time is running out, ask for something he can do so you can finish on a positive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

Golden Horse said:


> Lots of good advice coming, but personally I think 30 minutes a day would be too much for him right now. I would vote for ten or fifteen, if you can do a couple of times a day that is so much better than one long session.
> 
> Never be worried about quitting to soon either, if you go out with the goal of trying to move his shoulder away from you, and you get both sides in the first five minutes, quit! Spend the rest of the time just chilling with him. It won't take long before you can build him up to longer work periods but in these early days, keep it short, keep it simple. Have a clear goal for each session, quit if you get there early, if it just isn't happening and time is running out, ask for something he can do so you can finish on a positive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Absolutely correct. For me 30 mins is usually with all the rest and just doing nothing in between... doubt my almost 4yr old works those 30 min in a session even  

I am sure this thread will get enough responses to have enough ideas to work with and find the best once you get a feeling of that boy


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you guys so much  All this advice is so helpful!!

I had two 15 minute sessions today. The first one went really well. He was leading, turning well and respecting my space. I also gave him his hay and he ate right next to me. The second one started really well too. I was able to pet him on his neck, crest and withers. I gave him a good scratch on the withers which he seemed to really enjoy. He wasn't nearly as afraid. After that I dropped the lead rope and walked away. That was about 5 minutes in. 

He followed me a bit so I picked up the lead rope again. My goal for that session was to practice a perfect left turn. I lead him around and he started to paw at me, so I shhsed him away and he backed off. I started leading again. There was no fighting the pressure this time so I think thats a good thing. He faced me and continued to paw (start of a strike maybe?) I shhsed but he continued. So I sent him out in a circle. He would face me, and lick his lips. But then he started to face me and look like he was going to charge, so I cracked the whip (didn't hit him) and kept him going. I kept him going until he started to lick his lips. Then I said woah and he stopped. 

After that I said good boy and left the round pen. My gut told me to end it on the best note I could, but get out of the pen. He just seems to be getting more aggressive, so I've decided I need help. We called our friend who has worked with Mustangs for 38 years, and asked him to come out. He'll be out in a day or two. Until then I may just work on getting him used to me being around. I won't be doing anything that puts me in a situation that could be bad if he were to strike, charge or rear. I'm following my gut. I think our friend will be able to help us so much, and give me a direction to go in. 

I'm trying to do the right thing, but I am getting a little disappointed. I am glad I'm able to keep a good mood and laugh a lot when I'm working with Rueger. He seems to not be as tense when I'm laughing. I also added a photo from the first session today, he was being a good boy! Oh and another positive thing is that there was no rearing today! I think he is really smart and with the right training method and time, he will be amazing. Anyways, thanks for reading my boring posts!


----------



## CrossCountry

Our friend is coming out in about half an hour! I'm super excited, and will make sure to update after! I also led him around for a few minutes when I got home and he did great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsedream568

Good luck keep us updated! I love reading this.


----------



## evilamc

Subbing! What an amazing experience for you!


----------



## CrossCountry

Okay so we just finished up. He is so amazing with mustangs it's crazy! He got here and asked me to show him what I could do. For some reason I was extremely nervous. I was just shaking, and I couldn't even grab the lead rope. Whoops.  He came into the pen and got the lead rope and started trying to pet him. Rueger was jumping up and rearing a bit, but Eldon stayed calm and finally was able to pet him. It took about 10 minutes, but we Rueger calmed down. After that we spent about 10-20 minutes just petting him. Rueger loved it. We pet his face, muzzle, neck, etc. He was still a little like "Oh my gosh they are going to eat me!!" But he soon realized it was a good thing to be pet. He really started to come around. So we pet him one last time and left the pen. Eldon left and we fed the horses. 

After feeding the rest of the horses, my parents told me to go pet him one more time. I was hesitant, but I picked up the lead rope and pet him. I touched his face, muzzle, forehead, and I traced his brand with my finger. I was just in awe. I set down the lead rope and walked away. Rueger followed me, so I held out my hand and pet him again. He was leaning into it. My dad tried to pet him, and Rueger was hesitant but allowed him to after a few tries. My dad was petting his neck and forehead. So we finished up and walked out of the pen. He then proceeded to come up to the fence and allow my mom to pet him. She pet him all over his face. He was being so brave.

Eldon liked him, and gave me a direction to go in. For now we are going to work on gaining his trust before moving on. He is going to continue to come out and help me. I am so thankful for that. He really helped restore my confidence, and I feel like I can do this more than ever. I think I can face the challenges ahead now that I have someone who can guide me. Thanks for reading this again!


----------



## anndankev

Subbing, good luck on your venture.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Can I make a couple of observations?

If he rears.. put a helmet on! If he twists and kicks you in the head... the possible consequences scare me.

Secondly, when leading, don't let him drag so far behind you. It takes one spook, one lapse in concentration and you have a horse coming from behind you at you. Keep him closer and to the side. I know you're educating him, but this is only a concern for your safety.

Apart from that, I hope to hear more and more about him and his progress!


----------



## Zexious

I can see how this would be frustrating. But it looks like you're doing a pretty solid job  Remember, this is a learning experience for you both.

I'm glad to hear you went a day without the rearing--it was probably just him being confused/frightened. I agree: too much too fast. I'm glad you slowed it down a little. 

He's got such a sweet face <3


----------



## CrossCountry

I don't have any photos from today, but it was a really good day. I am still quite nervous/cautious, but slowly improving. I have had school so haven't gotten to spend as much time with him. As soon as I got home today I went out to the pen and was able to scratch him all over, he was just loving it! I pet him for a little longer and then went inside to wait for Eldon to come. At six Eldon came out again and worked on petting all over. He was petting his rump and starting on his legs when he left. Super cool and impressive. After he left I cleaned out the stalls and played with Kiowa and Misti. (Our other horses.) They have been feeling neglected. I'll think I'll ride Misti tomorrow. Anyways I fed the horses and worked with Rueger again. He was hyper and I was nervous, so I left the pen to collect myself. After 10 minutes of just talking to him I went back in. He let me pet him and would woah whenever I asked. I felt much better. My dad also worked with him a bit and has started to teach him that a touch on the chest means woah. Rueger understood and was halting 9/10 times at the end. I threw in his hay and talked to him for a bit and then went inside. It was a nice calm day.



DuffyDuck said:


> Can I make a couple of observations?
> 
> If he rears.. put a helmet on! If he twists and kicks you in the head... the possible consequences scare me.
> 
> Secondly, when leading, don't let him drag so far behind you. It takes one spook, one lapse in concentration and you have a horse coming from behind you at you. Keep him closer and to the side. I know you're educating him, but this is only a concern for your safety.
> 
> Apart from that, I hope to hear more and more about him and his progress!


Of course! I am thankful for any observations! 

I completely agree with the helmet idea, I actually thought of it too. I have thought of all the consequences and they make me shake in my boots. Luckily he hasn't been rearing so much, just a jump here and there. So unless he continues to rear, I probably wont be putting on a helmet. Now it is a different story for when I work with his feet. I will most definitely have on a helmet!! 

Eldon said the same thing about being close, so I practiced that tonight. I was keeping my hip on his side, but trying not to let him crowd to much. I felt much more confident and just kept reminding myself that I can always send him out if I was to get into trouble. (If that makes any sense..) Thank you so much for the ideas!!




Zexious said:


> I can see how this would be frustrating. But it looks like you're doing a pretty solid job  Remember, this is a learning experience for you both.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you went a day without the rearing--it was probably just him being confused/frightened. I agree: too much too fast. I'm glad you slowed it down a little.
> 
> He's got such a sweet face <3


It is quite frustrating, but I have a bet with my parents. They bet I will say "I can't do it! I give up." and I bet I wont. I haven't said that yet, so we'll see who wins  It's so true that we are both learning together, and I think he's learning faster than me! He's so smart its crazy.

He hasn't hardly reared since that one day, I'm so glad. I feel stupid for moving as fast as I did, but I learned from that and have definitely slowed it down. He really is a sweetie and loves the attention. He loves having his poll scratched and leans into it. I feel like in a while he will just love the scratches he gets!

Thanks for reading again guys! Sorry I don't have any pictures :\


----------



## Eolith

Trust me, I know what it's like to doubt yourself and be uncertain when you're gentling your first mustang. I've been there! Don't worry about going too slow or too fast with his training. Go at the pace that keeps you comfortable! You'll be walking a fine line with this guy. You need to push him a little out of his comfort zone every time that you work with him, but you need to know how far you can push without causing him to "shut down" or act out too badly. It's amazing, the level of finesse that you can develop! Gradually you'll learn to recognize the signs that something is a little too much for him... and gradually he will learn to trust you more, despite the things that make him uncomfortable. I'll never forget the first time that my mustang showed a bit of trust in me. I was working on a little desensitization, draping a rope over his back and his haunches. At one point it became a little too much for him and he bolted. The rope started to become entangled with his legs as he trotted nervously around. I kept calm and said "Eaasyyy". He stopped, turned to face me, and let out a big breath before allowing me to come and disentangle the rope. He might as well have said, "This is scary and I'm uncomfortable, but I know that you can help me".

For the record, I didn't touch my wild yearling mustang for the first time until two weeks after we had gotten him. I was leading him around, doing a little basic round penning, asking him to yield his hindquarters and such... but he still didn't want me to touch him. Similarly to what you described with the guy who helped you out, I had to get a mustang trainer to help me. She did the same sort of thing, taking hold of his lead and calmly reaching out to pet him whether he wanted it or not (which he really didn't, initially). It was just a matter of his finding out that "Wow, it doesn't hurt when this creature touches me! Actually, it sort of feels good!!". A little more than a week after those first touches, I was grooming almost his entire body while he stood loose in the pen.


----------



## laurapratt01

I think that you're doing great and I'm loving to hear about your progress. Sounds like the Mustang trainer you have helping you is going to teach both you and Rueger a lot. It's nice that you have someone who is so knowledgeable around to help.
After you've been talking about how nervous you get, I just wanted to give you some advice. Mostly, "fake it 'til you make it". Try to exude calm, confidence even though you're nervous. Stand tall with your shoulders back and breath slow end evenly. Make your movement around him fluid. Don't be spastic (a word that my husband uses to describe me at times.) Rueger is going to feed off of you. Even though doing these things won't necessarily make you less nervous it will make Rueger think that you are less nervous. He'll be more eager to trust you if you prove that you are a leader.
I've been enjoying this thread. Makes me want a mustang! You better not give up because we're all rooting for you!


----------



## liltuktuk

I bought an unhandled colt back in November. My biggest advice would be increasing his comfort zone with you everyday. Push him to the limits of his comfort zone every time you work with him. Every time you do that comfort zone will get a little bit bigger. Which is sounds like your friend is helping you learn. After this is all said and done you'll be amazed how much your body language with horses has improved.

With my guy I learned pretty quick when I had pushed to far. The flick of an ear, his tail, or a slight lean/shift away from me meant he was about to blow or run away. So I would back off to where he was comfortable, wait until he was relaxed, and then try again. He learned pretty quick that I might make him uncomfortable for a second, but then I'd release the pressure and go back to something that made him comfortable. Eventually he was comfortable with everything. And now if I go out in the pasture he won't leave me alone and follows me around like a dog trying to "help" me do chores.


----------



## CrossCountry

Wow I'm so glad some of you have had experiences with mustangs. I would love to hear more stories! There is no way I am giving up, so I'm pretty sure I'm gonna win this bet 

Today was a very very good day. We had absolutely no sign of rearing, and he is getting more comfortable being around us. I worked on staying right next to him and was much less nervous than before. And just for you laurapratt01; I said out loud, "I'm gonna fake it 'til I make it!" I stood a little taller and took a deep breath. Rueger looked at me like "What are you gonna do now?!" The he calmed down and did much better. I already feel like his comfort zone is expanding like you guys said. He is really coming along and by the end of the night he was comfortable with me putting my arm over his shoulder. I even put some weight and he didn't mind at all. I'm super proud of him, he's so brave. I'm not sure why I've been so nervous for the past few days, but I can feel my confidence coming back. 

I feel so blessed for this opportunity, and Rueger has already impacted my life in the short time that I have had him. Oh and I have some photos to post tonight! (I posted that last photo to show that I don't usually have the rope looped around my hand. I'm not sure why, but it slipped my mind in that instance.) Thanks for reading again!


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, I know I'm old and gnarly....I'm glad to see you wearing boots, but if you have a helmet please wear it, and good leather gloves. If I am ground working with a youngster, or even a new horse here that I don't know, or if I am about to go into 'battle' with one of the 'good' horses, I wear good boots, and gloves, and often the helmet. It really doesn't get in the way, and could just save you a problem. 

I get that you might push back on the helmet, the thing that could save your life and your sanity! but PLEASE get in the habit of wearing gloves, apart from saving you from rope burn, it can make the difference between being able to hang on and win a discussion, and having to let go and lose!


----------



## CrossCountry

We had an AWESOME night tonight. The rearing/jumping up problem has been solved and he is starting to trust me. Yesterday I hung a saddle blanket over the railing and he was super curious about it. So when I went to go work with him today, I decided I would see how far I could go with the saddle pad before pushing him too far. I let him play with it, he was so excited to have something that smells like Misti. So I started petting him with it and then I flung it over his back. HE DIDN'T CARE! At all! He just looked at me like "you wierdo". (I may or may not have been making wierd noises, and maybe some awkward dace moves.. :lol: )

I wasn't holding the lead rope and he decided to walk off, so I let him. He sniffed the pad that was still sitting on his back and then tucked his tail and trotted away. About half way around the pen he turned into look at me because I was laughing my butt off. He walked up to me like "mom..get it off of me please." So I took it off and then kept petting him with it and put it back on his back. Off, petting, on, off, petting, on, off, petting, on. We repeated that pattern a lot. After 10 minutes of letting him get used to that, I led him around with it on his back. He didn't care in the least. I opened and closed it in front of his face, laid it over his neck, and head. He was enjoying the good scratches it gave him. 

I've uploaded some videos to youtube and hopefully they work!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWxQn8kCjuA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGIh5Kj8Gc0

It was just an AWESOME day. 



Golden Horse said:


> OK, I know I'm old and gnarly....I'm glad to see you wearing boots, but if you have a helmet please wear it, and good leather gloves. If I am ground working with a youngster, or even a new horse here that I don't know, or if I am about to go into 'battle' with one of the 'good' horses, I wear good boots, and gloves, and often the helmet. It really doesn't get in the way, and could just save you a problem.
> 
> I get that you might push back on the helmet, the thing that could save your life and your sanity! but PLEASE get in the habit of wearing gloves, apart from saving you from rope burn, it can make the difference between being able to hang on and win a discussion, and having to let go and lose!


Nah, you're not old and gnarly! I agree with what you said, and I do usually wear gloves. I bought a nice pair specifically for this event. (Picture is below because I love them.) I also agree with the helmet and I'm not sure why I'm putting it off.. I just need to put it on. I never wore gloves until I started working with him. I have forgotten to grab them in the past few days, including tonight. I definitely agree with everything you said, and will work on getting into the habit of wearing gloves. I only wear my boots, so that's not a problem! I am going to go watch videos of what happened because people didn't wear helmets, and terrify myself into wearing one. Thanks again


----------



## oobiedoo

Just watched your videos 
He just seems like the sweetest thing. I think you're gonna make a great pair!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you!  He really is the sweetest thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

oobiedoo said:


> Just watched your videos
> He just seems like the sweetest thing. I think you're gonna make a great pair!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto that.


----------



## Eolith

It sounds like you're mostly past the hardest part, which is getting him to realize that you aren't there to hurt him! I'm so glad that you've been able to sort through some of your initial doubts and uncertainties. There may still be some bumps along the way, but I'm sure you can work through it!


----------



## Endiku

He is SUCH a cutie!

How is he doing with hoof handling? Poor guy's hooves make me cringe ever time I see them and I'm sure that while farrier work will be scary for him at first, it will help him so much. He actually looks very, very clubby in the back to the point of it stressing his pasterns badly, but I think its actually just those ridiculously high heels that are causing such a problem.

This is just a general question for anyone who knows, but do the BLM corral people just let the horses all have bad feet, even though they're there for years at a time or may even be born in the pens? That seems inhumane to me, especially with a growing baby. It can't be good on their joints to grow up like that.


----------



## CrossCountry

Sorry I haven't posted in a while! I've been so busy. Rueger is making tons of progress. 

I've started to play around to see where the edges of his comfort zone are. His comfort zone seems pretty big, as I haven't surpassed the edges yet. He is going to be an amazing horse. Anyways as I said I've been playing around with him, I decided to set my saddle on him. He was eating and I didn't cinch it up or anything. Both stirrups and all the straps were tied up too. All I did was set it on him. He looked at me like "What is that?" and then went back to eating. We didn't walk or anything, but I left it sitting on him for 10ish seconds. He was perfectly fine with it! Its a very light saddle, maybe 20 pounds. He didn't freak out and wasn't nervous at all. I was really surprised. We've also been working on leading and respect a lot. He is getting better at the whole pressure and release idea, and has improved so much with his manners. He also will come up to you at the fence and let you scratch his forehead, he loves all the scratches he gets. I also got him a new halter that fits much better.

It's pretty late, and I'm tired so I will cut this short! There are a ton of photos from the past few days below! Hope you enjoy!



Endiku said:


> He is SUCH a cutie!
> 
> How is he doing with hoof handling? Poor guy's hooves make me cringe ever time I see them and I'm sure that while farrier work will be scary for him at first, it will help him so much. He actually looks very, very clubby in the back to the point of it stressing his pasterns badly, but I think its actually just those ridiculously high heels that are causing such a problem.
> 
> This is just a general question for anyone who knows, but do the BLM corral people just let the horses all have bad feet, even though they're there for years at a time or may even be born in the pens? That seems inhumane to me, especially with a growing baby. It can't be good on their joints to grow up like that.


We actually have been working on picking up his front feet, and Eldon is coming out tomorrow to work with his back feet. We have a farrier visit scheduled for next month, so hopefully that will be when he gets his done. I agree that they are in pretty poor shape, probably because they've never been done. 

I can't answer your question about the BLM, but I don't think they work with their feet. Unless there is a horrible problem, then maybe they would tranquilize the horse and work on them. I'm interested to know now, maybe I'll give them a call tomorrow.

Thanks again for reading you guys, I appreciate all the advice!


----------



## Endiku

That's great! I'm glad he's making such great progress so quickly. I'm sure his feet can be sorted out with a few aggressive trims. Mustangs are hardy animals with generally great feet, but any horse will have poor hooves if it has never been trimmed and doesn't move across many miles every day!


----------



## FlyGap

Girl, you are a rock star! Keep up the awesome work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith

The BLM doesn't have any good way of tending to the mustangs' hooves on a regular basis unfortunately. The holding facilities often house hundreds of feral horses -- it would be a huge operation trying to keep up with "trimming" all of their hooves. I think that I have heard that they can sometimes put the mustangs in a special squeeze chute that lifts and turns the animal on its side and then use a grinding tool to grind down their hooves a bit. Naturally, it's not a very practical process.


----------



## Eolith

This is probably similar to the process that the BLM uses when it does try to do anything with the wild mustangs' hooves. It doesn't look "pretty", but usually once the animal is on its side, it becomes passive (similar to laying a horse down for training purposes).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2OZKBb76pc

Anyway, I don't want to sidetrack this thread too much. It looks like you're doing great with your little guy. I'm sure you'll continue to be amazed by the leaps and bounds that he can make with his training now that he's not quite so fearful. I'm sure that you'll start to see his curious and playful side come out more and more. I still fondly remember the first time that I saw my mustang pick up one of my grooming brushes, give it a few waves, and toss it. I was so thrilled to see that he was relaxed enough to be inquisitive and mischievous!


----------



## franknbeans

OP-just a couple of things. First, I am amazed he came with a halter. That is the first time I have seen that. All the ones my friends have had for the EMM's have just had the neck string. Honestly, I think that the halter being on may have caused some of your initial issues, since it made it much easier to go too fast. I would caution you to take a step back and occasionally give him a soaking day….to already have thrown a saddle over him is pretty quick. I would also caution you to not let him current calmness fool you. Continue to be very cautious. It is still very early in his training, and at any point he may decide he has had enough. He is adorable, and you are doing a great job-just continue to be patient and spend some time with him, not necessarily pushing him for anything.


----------



## Mercy98

Good luck. You will do great! I trained a mustang yearling from the ground up and now I'm riding her!!


----------



## CrossCountry

We've been making huge progress. I'm planning on our first adventure out of the pen to happen sometime this week. He leads really well and picks up his front feet on command. We've been working on petting all over his back legs and he's getting used to it. So far I've found out that he HATES water, so on a really warm day I will try to start getting him used to it. Any tips on how to do that?

He did have a weird freak out yesterday where he paced (ran) back and forth for 3+ hours. I had just worked with him before, but he must have caught something in the air. He calmed down around 10:30 and ate his hay. I'm not sure what it was, but it didn't seem to just be pent up energy, but that he was scared. I mean I'm sure he has some energy that he needs to be worked out, but that's not what seemed to cause the freakout. I also ended taking his halter off because I felt like maybe it could be rubbing him wrong.

Anyways, when I got home from school today I went right out to the pen. I checked his head and body for any sores that could be causing him pain. I didn't find any, so I put his halter back on. He haltered perfectly, and it was his first real haltering. He didn't lift his head or freak out at all. After that I spent about an hour grooming him down and he stood like a champ. I used the soft brush, curry comb and brushed out his mane. I finally got all the mud off his belly!!! He's so scruffy, and needs to put on weight. I've been working on it, but can't see a real difference yet. He is just a gem though, I think I might be falling in love with him  He has his moments still! Even though I'm becoming more comfortable around him, I am still very, very cautious. 

I have a few questions that I would like to ask!

1.) What will help him put on weight, but not make him hot?
2.) What will help with shining up his coat, but also not make him hot?
3.) Opinions on alfalfa!
4.) How to get him used to water?

And here are some photo's from the past few days, thanks for reading again!


----------



## Eolith

Sounds like you're doing well with him overall! I'm glad that it sounds like you are both getting more comfortable with one another. I love the photos.

To try to answer your questions:
1.) Assuming that he has free access to good quality hay (which is the most important key to increasing a horse's weight), my personal favorite is Triple Crown Senior. It has a nice high calorie content without being really high sugar, which means it shouldn't make him hot. I know that it's marketed for senior horses, but it can be fed to a horse of any age that needs to gain weight/condition. If you still aren't getting the results you want, you can add in canola oil for an extra punch of calories. I will usually feed up to 8 oz of canola oil per day.

2.) The Triple Crown feed and canola oil can definitely help with coat shine. Ground flax seed is also a great option for this.

3.) It depends on your horse. I know some people say that it makes horses hot, but I have found this to be quite rare. I don't think that it is ideal to keep horses on a pure alfalfa diet, but I think that it can be helpful to feed a little alfalfa for some extra protein. Something to be aware of is that some horses can be sensitive to how rich alfalfa is. One of my mustangs can't have any alfalfa or else he will get diarrhea. The other mustang does fine with alfalfa. 

4.) I don't have quite as much to say about this. Is he afraid of water as in the hose, or as in he doesn't want to step through standing water? Each takes a different approach.


----------



## oobiedoo

I would give him free choice grass hay, like coastal bermuda if you have it, all he'll eat to put on the weight. He can't overeat coastal so no worry there.
For coat I would supplement with Calf Manna,good all around, don't think it's hot and a bag goes a long ways.
Water, not sure, you mean like puddles or a water hose running ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

Is that him you are sitting on in the pen? Wow, you should be proud, because even domesticated horses take a lot of time to let their human touch them when they are sleeping.. 

I would keep him on free choice hay as everyone has said, and I have found that linseed (flax) meal (remains of oil making) has enough fat and protein and other stuff, to get weight on a horse, make his hair and coat fantastic, and definitely does not make a horse hot. Also just ground linseed would work and linseed oil, if linseed meal is not available. Sunflower meal works mirracles too. Overall enough healthy food will make his new coat shine anyway


----------



## CrossCountry

Eolith said:


> Sounds like you're doing well with him overall! I'm glad that it sounds like you are both getting more comfortable with one another. I love the photos.
> 
> To try to answer your questions:
> 1.) Assuming that he has free access to good quality hay (which is the most important key to increasing a horse's weight), my personal favorite is Triple Crown Senior. It has a nice high calorie content without being really high sugar, which means it shouldn't make him hot. I know that it's marketed for senior horses, but it can be fed to a horse of any age that needs to gain weight/condition. If you still aren't getting the results you want, you can add in canola oil for an extra punch of calories. I will usually feed up to 8 oz of canola oil per day.
> 
> 2.) The Triple Crown feed and canola oil can definitely help with coat shine. Ground flax seed is also a great option for this.
> 
> 3.) It depends on your horse. I know some people say that it makes horses hot, but I have found this to be quite rare. I don't think that it is ideal to keep horses on a pure alfalfa diet, but I think that it can be helpful to feed a little alfalfa for some extra protein. Something to be aware of is that some horses can be sensitive to how rich alfalfa is. One of my mustangs can't have any alfalfa or else he will get diarrhea. The other mustang does fine with alfalfa.
> 
> 4.) I don't have quite as much to say about this. Is he afraid of water as in the hose, or as in he doesn't want to step through standing water? Each takes a different approach.


We feed alfalfa, which means they don't have free access to hay. I feed 3x a day: 6 a.m., 4 p.m and 9 p.m. When he goes on pasture I will only feed in the morning because then he will be grazing 24/7. I supplement my mare and gelding with Purina Equine Senior, and they are only 9. I got Purina Equine Junior for him, but it seems to make him hot. I hadn't thought of canola oil..That seems like a good idea. I will see if any of the shops around here sell Triple Crown Senior, hopefully they do! 

Ground flax seed, something else I hadn't thought of! Thanks so much!

I agree that people have found alfalfa to make horses hot, but personally it doesn't make our horses hot. I like it because it helps maintain our horse's weight, but I have been getting some bad comments because I feed it. So I have been asking around of what other people think. Rueger seems to be doing really well on it, no diarrhea or anything. 

He isn't afraid of the hose, but when the water touches him he freaks out. I think I just need to start slowly, but I was hoping someone had experience with this. He steps through water and mud and doesn't care. It's only when the water sprays him that he freaks out.




oobiedoo said:


> I would give him free choice grass hay, like coastal bermuda if you have it, all he'll eat to put on the weight. He can't overeat coastal so no worry there.
> For coat I would supplement with Calf Manna,good all around, don't think it's hot and a bag goes a long ways.
> Water, not sure, you mean like puddles or a water hose running ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would switch to grass hay, but the quality of it here is horrid. It's also hard to find. The alfalfa we have is good quality, and we just got our load of it in. I will also have to look into Calf Manna. I've heard of it a lot, but I'm not sure exactly what it is? With the water it's when the hose is running and it sprays him. He can walk through puddles and isn't bothered by that.




Cherrij said:


> Is that him you are sitting on in the pen? Wow, you should be proud, because even domesticated horses take a lot of time to let their human touch them when they are sleeping..
> 
> I would keep him on free choice hay as everyone has said, and I have found that linseed (flax) meal (remains of oil making) has enough fat and protein and other stuff, to get weight on a horse, make his hair and coat fantastic, and definitely does not make a horse hot. Also just ground linseed would work and linseed oil, if linseed meal is not available. Sunflower meal works mirracles too. Overall enough healthy food will make his new coat shine anyway


Yes that is him that I am sitting on! I would switch him to free choice, but all we have is alfalfa and I don't want him getting too much. I feed 3x per day. I will work on getting linseed oil/meal and sunflower meal to add to his diet. So far the alfalfa hasn't made him super hot or sick, so I think he's doing alright on it. I would switch to grass hay, but we just got our load of Alfalfa in. Grass hay is also pretty difficult to find around here, and is just crap quality. Soon he will be out on pasture 24/7 which should also help his weight.


----------



## CrossCountry

So we have been having a SUPER fun time. We still are working on backing and leading, but have added swinging a rope over his back now. He's coming along super well. We've also been working on picking up his back feet, and he knows to pick them up when pressure is applied to the cannon bone. I haven't tried holding them yet, but were getting there. That is my goal for tomorrow.

I've taught him that if I'm in a certain position it means to back, and he follows me everywhere now. He still tried to push through me sometimes, but I correct him and he learns. I cannot believe how smart he is, it amazes me every day. I am so proud of him. 

I've been trying to make training more fun and interesting. He was starting to get bored, so I've switched it up. I think sometime this week or next week (whenever it warms up) I will take him out of the pen. It's just been super rainy and stormy.

I'm nervous because I'm not sure how to introduce him to being turned out. I'm afraid he will try to jump the fence or never let us catch him. Any tips or ideas on how to do that?

Anyways thanks for reading again! Any tips would be greatly appreciated! *I posted some photos of Rueger's body so you can see how skinny he is. Oh and there's a photo of my mare with a hat on :lol:*


----------



## CrossCountry

Okay so far this has been the best experience of my entire life. I don't even know how to explain it. I just love it.

We've been having a lot of fun lately. We've tried so many new and scary things, and he's been a complete champ. In the past few days I've; laid on his back, worked with a makeshift cinch thingy, picked up his back feet, worked on haltering and unhaltering, ponying and worked with the hose. I actually sprayed him with it today, he was mad. He got over it though, and loved it afterwards. We also have been working with scary things. You know plastic bags, tarps and flymasks...with dun dun dunnnn VELCRO. *shivers* Those are all very scary things, but we learned that they give awesome scratches. 

We learned that just because I've picked up a hoof it doesn't mean that I'm going to eat you. I think we'll be prepared for when the farrier comes out in a few weeks. Anyways, we've been making great progress. I actually today, decided to test out how much he would take on me laying on his back. I ended swinging my leg over and sitting totally on him. He just sniffed me and walked around the pen. I was on him for maybe 3 minutes. So I hopped off and praised him immensely. I'm still in shock. I also worked on ponying him for a while today. All three of us were so confused but we eventually got it down. There's a trail ride on May 10th that I'm thinking about ponying him on, or just leading him on. Who knows if I will, I think it'd be a good experience for him if he's ready.

We also have been working on releasing him into pasture. Hopefully we will by the end of this week!

I've added some photos from the past few days, the first one is me sitting completely on Rueger.


----------



## anndankev

I'm so happy to have the pleasure of reading this thread. 
Thanks for frequently posting pics. 
Great going. 
Is the man, I forgot his name, coming over much?


----------



## SlideStop

Looks like you got a winner!! Lucky you! A local trainer was doing a mustang challenge and he didn't get so lucky. His horse was pretty rank. He would literally attack. It took him three times longer to train him then any of his others mustangs. They really got along like water and oil. But thank god this isn't your case! You two seem to have taken to each other very well!! 

What kind of stuff do you have to do for the event?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo

Yay! Looks like you got the cream of the crop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

I will update more after tonight!



anndankev said:


> I'm so happy to have the pleasure of reading this thread.
> Thanks for frequently posting pics.
> Great going.
> Is the man, I forgot his name, coming over much?


Eldon hasn't been out for a while now, but I just got a call and he will be over in about half an hour. I wasn't expecting it, so I'm really excited to be able to show him how much we've improved!



SlideStop said:


> Looks like you got a winner!! Lucky you! A local trainer was doing a mustang challenge and he didn't get so lucky. His horse was pretty rank. He would literally attack. It took him three times longer to train him then any of his others mustangs. They really got along like water and oil. But thank god this isn't your case! You two seem to have taken to each other very well!!
> 
> What kind of stuff do you have to do for the event?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh wow, I'm so glad that I didn't get a crazy one. I think Rueger is about as good as they come!! He really has come around. 

For the event there are three portions;

The handling and conditioning part is how manageable your yearling is, and how well it is taken care of (body condition, coat, hooves, etc.). I will have to un-halter Rueger, let him go in a pen, and then go and re-halter him and lead him out of the pen.

The leading trail class is where you lead your yearling over obstacles such as; ground poles, tarps, cones, load into a trailer, pick up feet, etc. There will be things there to try and spook him, so I need to work on desensitizing.

And freestyle is where you do whatever you want to show your yearlings athletic abilities and trainability. You get to choose a theme with music, and do a routine for 3.5 minutes. It should be entertaining, and I want to make it funny. I also want to teach him something that makes the judges go, "Wow, how did she train him to do that!" Ideas are greatly appreciated


----------



## Golden Horse

I think you are doing a 100% amazing job with your boy, I bet you laugh now reading the panic of the second day was it? You may have a good one, but some of it surely reflects on the way you are handling him, so great kudos there.

Please though, this boy is a yearling? If I have that right, please stay off of his back, he's a baby, and yes I get that it was for a few minutes etc, etc, etc, but I really can't stand back and say nothing.

As to what you can do, do you have a trailer you can use, could you teach him to load, on command from a distance away....






How about getting him to lay down with his head on a pillow and pull a cover over himself?

Could you teach a horse to stack blocks?? with clicker training what could you do I wonder?


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you so much! I am amazed at how well he is doing. I have been doing the best I can. I got advice and fixed some of the things I was doing wrong, and we moved forward miles.

You definitely have the right! It's perfectly okay to call me out on something I'm doing wrong, that's how I've learned. He is actually halfway to 3. He was captured on 5/01/12 at 6 months of age. He is pretty small for his age, and might have some more growing. He isn't as small and immature as a yearling though. (All in all I did/do feel guilty because he is small.) That's really the only time I will be on him until he has some time to hopefully stock up. I'm used to 16-17 hand horses so I might make him seem smaller than he actually is. He's probably around 14.2-14.3 right now. He will never be a big horse, but if he stocks up it will be okay. I'll measure him for sure tonight when I go out.

I love that trailer loading idea! We do have a trailer that I will be teaching him to load into. It would be cool if I could whistle and he would run and load himself into a trailer. That would be awesome, something I hadn't thought of.

I also love love love the pillow and blanket idea!! That would be so cool. *scratches head* now how to teach him to do that.. I haven't worked with clicker training at all, so I'd have to do some research but I'm sure I could figure it out!

Thank you so much for the ideas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

For some reason it wont let me edit my posts, but I need to change something. I said "He is actually halfway to 3." I meant he is 2 years and 6 months old. Not 1 year and 6 months. Whoops! I don't know what I was thinking..

Does that make any sense? Wow I am tired.


----------



## Golden Horse

CrossCountry said:


> For some reason it wont let me edit my posts, but I need to change something. I said "He is actually halfway to 3." I meant he is 2 years and 6 months old. Not 1 year and 6 months. Whoops! I don't know what I was thinking..
> 
> Does that make any sense? Wow I am tired.



:rofl::rofl: NOW it makes sense, personally I'd still give him a little longer, but I'm not cringing like I was when I thought he was 1 year and 6 months!

Oh, and not to be a Debbie Downer, but you do know that he will probably seem to go backwards at some time don't you? Don't panic if and when it happens, just take a deep breath and keep going.


----------



## CrossCountry

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: I'm proud of myself...I make so much sense. 

I agree with giving him longer. I'm not going to seriously ride him until he is stockier. He'll probably be 4 or older depending on the different elements. I'll work with the saddle, groundwork, and ground driving first.

Oh yes. Yes I do know that, and he still has his moments! I went through that with my mare, and I still do! They seem to have their days don't they? I'm going to try and focus on all the positive moments that we have, and now dwell on the negative. 

Muaha. I'm still not making any sense. :mrgreen:


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Subbing, Very very interested in doing this in the near future!


----------



## Cherrij

It has been 9 more days! Whats the progress?


----------



## CrossCountry

Muaaaah I'm falling behind with updating you guys! So sorry! :shock: WARNING: This is going to be the most ADHD post you have ever read, so I apologize in advance.

These past (two?) weeks now have been awesome! We've tried a lot of new things, and we went on our first trail ride-ish thingy. He loads in a trailer like a champ, and is just awesome. 

On Saturday morning we loaded them up and went out to the Owyhee's! We got there and unloaded my mare and Rueger. Rueger calmed down after walking the grounds a few times, so I tied him to the trailer and saddled up Misti. I left on a trail ride with my mare, and my parents stayed with Rueger. This trail ride was the best thing ever. A storm was rolling in, and the view was insane. GUESS WHAT. We ran across a herd of WILD Mustangs. The herd was huge, 30+ horses. It was so amazing. When we got back after a few hours, Rueger had done awesome, other than breaking one of the hitches on the trailer... but other than that he did awesome. I was going to pony him, but that didn't go as planned. My mare was being a bit freaky which was causing him to be freaky, and you know... Sometime we will pony though! I mean we've been practicing so that has to go into use sometime :lol:

We are going to a parade this Saturday, and hopefully the desensitizing we've been doing pays off. I'm just hoping there aren't any yoga balls, we still hate those.. :rofl: If all else fails we will cut through the neighborhood and go back to the trailer. I'm crossing my fingers he will be a champ and do awesome. (Like he always does.) I'm trying to think of what else we've worked on.. Oh we put some ground poles down and worked over them, then we bumped them up a little and walked over them. (No worries we're not jumping them!) We worked on trailer loading, and so far he does great with that. We've also worked on having a saddle on, and he doesn't care at all. We lunged at a walk/trot with the saddle cinched on and stirrups down. No bucks, freakouts, etc. He just did what I asked of him. That was about a 15 minute session with it on, and then we worked for another 20 minutes on basic leading, picking up feet, etc. We are scheduled for his first farrier visit on Friday, hopefully that goes well. I think he's ready. He still doesn't trust men as much as women, but he's coming along well. 

He's been out on pasture 24/7 for the past few days. I started with just a few minutes and slowly increased his time out on it for the last two weeks. I finally just let him out all day on Friday, and so far he's done good on it. I just took my time with letting him out, so that he didn't over eat and get sick. If we whistle he comes right in from pasture and lets us love on him. He absolutely adores all the attention he gets, and he loves having his butt scratched. He is finally gaining weight and his coat is becoming shinier!! We've had some crappy days these past weeks, but I'm focusing on all the progress he's made. Sometimes I get frustrated, but I just leave the pen and go read a chapter in a book, sit down and cool off for a few minutes. Once I'm not frustrated anymore I go back and we try again. I've realized getting frustrated and mad at him, when it isn't even his fault, just takes us back steps in our training. (It's my fault 100% of the time  ) So I have been re-learning how to have patience. This has been such a challenge, but has changed not only my attitude when working with horses, but also when I'm working/talking with people. You wouldn't think that working with a horse could have such an impact on your life, but it does. It really does.

I've been trying to live by the saying "Expect a lot. Accept a little. Reward often." I just think that goes along so well with training. If I'm asking him to do something new and he tries (a lean forward, a step, etc.) I make a huge deal out of it and then we try it again. He really understands that method. While it might take a little longer, he remembers it and it just works.

If you read all that, I would be surprised. Anyways I shall post some photos now, I'll try to keep them in the order of stories. Oh and the horse that I'm on in the trail ride photos is my mare, she did great. *I'm going to make another post with more photos, give me just a few minutes.*


----------



## CrossCountry

More pictures woohoo! That one photo in the last post with the white boot on is his first time with my SMB boots on. He didn't know what to think of it. :lol:


----------



## Mulefeather

It's so awesome to see all the progress you've made with Rueger! He looks like he's coming along very nicely, I can't wait to see where he'll be at the 90 day mark. 

And OMG, I am JEALOUS of your mustang encounter! That's something that has been on my bucket list, and I've thought about taking one of the UCLA research trips out of California where they observe the mustangs for several days. One of these days


----------



## CrossCountry

It was so amazing! If you have a chance to do the UCLA trip, do it! That would be crazy. If I was in awe of just seeing a herd, studying them for a few days must be 1000x better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo

Beautiful pictures and sounds like you two are doing great.Love seeing the updates 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurapratt01

Love the updates and the pictures! I'm sure he's going to do some growing and filling out after he's been on pasture for a bit. You're doing a great job


----------



## CrossCountry

Farrier is still on schedule for coming out tomorrow! Woo hoo!


----------



## CrossCountry

Farrier had an emergency and hasn't made it out. So thats given me more time to work on picking up feet, rasping, prolonged holding, etc. 

I've been having some problems teaching him to trot in hand. He pins his ears and gets really nasty whenever I start jogging along with him. He did kick out at me yesterday, luckily I was out of striking range. He got a huge pop on the butt with the whip and didn't try that again. By the end I was able to jog with him, but he still got a nasty look on his face.

He knows how to lunge with a lunge line, and in a round pen. For some reason when I start jogging it really makes him nasty. Pinned ears, striking out, crow hopping, etc. Any tips? I got after him that one time he purposely kicked out at me, and he hasn't tried that again. The nasty face just really makes me nervous.

I was able to jog along with him yesterday. Haven't worked on it yet today. Tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CrossCountry

I just went out and worked with him again. I was expecting him to do the same as yesterday, maybe a bit better. I mean it's only the second time we've worked on it, right? 

Well guess what! He did so much better. He still gave me the nasty look, yes, but he didn't try kicking, crow hopping, rearing etc. I did it three times on each side, and then we worked on ground tying, halting, backing and some pole patterns. We also rolled a barrel together. He did so well today, and I'm very proud of him. He surpassed my expectations once again 

We chose a song for the competition! 5-1-5-0 by Dierks Bentley. We are going to have our cop friend pull us in on a flatbed trailer with his cop car. Rueger will be dressed up as a cop, and I'll be a robber. I haven't figured out what they routine will be yet, but I want it to be funny. Now that were thinking about it I am getting extremely nervous. I am a 100% introvert, and try to keep to myself. Somehow I need to act like an extrovert for those few days. I don't think confidence will be a problem, just the talking to people part. Is there any way to train my nerves? This will be my first competition in my life.. Any tips would be great!

Anyways, Rueger continues to surpass my expectations! I am making some calls tomorrow to schedule some times to visit different events/arenas. Hopefully he will be prepared when the time comes for the actual competition.


----------



## CrossCountry

We were practicing pivoting in this box, and took a rest. My dad caught it on camera and I just thought it was a cute photo. 

(And yes I adore big t-shirts!)


----------



## horsedream568

Wow it's amazing to here how much progress you've made. I love coming here to see what you've done with him that day! I love your idea for your routine. That's so cute! And I love the pics!!!!


----------



## MaximasMommy

CrossCountry said:


> going to have our cop friend pull us in on a flatbed trailer with his cop car.


Wow that would really impress me to have a wild horse next to a blaring cop car and be just fine with it!


----------



## CrossCountry

I started to feel like were falling behind, but we are catching up! Today was a very long and hot work day. We built a teeter totter that he can walk over! I don't have any photos yet, but we just worked with it as a bridge today. He didn't understand that he was supposed to walk ON it, he thought he was supposed to walk over it. It's 2 feet wide, and 8 feet long. That was fun to work with! Oh and guess what!! He understands trotting next to me now! He is doing absolutely AMAZING with it. I mean yeah we still have our (graceful) moments, but he is coming along. That has probably been the most difficult thing to teach him so far.

Alright so today we worked on clippers, water, backing, sidepassing, pivoting, leading at walk and trot, backing through chute, picking up feet, bowing, crawling under him, teeter totter, ground tying, SMB boots, brushing, music over loud speaker, sirens, stopping, looking at teeth, messing with tail and jumping. Woooh. That was a lot to list. We worked on all that today! He is doing so great. I am so proud of him. When it comes to the bowing, I just started working on that today. He took to it like a fish to water. I am hoping to translate that into laying down soon. I think I got him to bow twice today? Somewhere in that range. 

I have to send in a profile shot by June 1st, which conformation photo do you like best? He still needs to gain some weight, but his coat has really come along. (They might be the same exact photos, I don't really know.) He is out on pasture 24/7 now, and I am going to start giving him some grain at night. I also added in a photo of our arena, and a photo of Rueger trying to help me tack up Misti! It was finished last Monday and has been so great to be able to work in! I adore it. I am making calls to several different arenas tomorrow so I can see if we can join in any events. I want him to be able to calm down and focus on me when we get to the actual event. I think the best way to train that is to take him places! Any other tips for that?

Thanks again for reading my ADD posts!


----------



## CrossCountry

Oh and I forgot to say please ignore the pretty flip flops  I hurt my foot, and it's swollen so it doesn't fit in my boots without killing me. (I know I know I should deal with it..but the faster it heals the better.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux

Hi CC - for the profile picture, I think No 1. Keep up the good work.


----------



## horsedream568

I think they are the same picture :wink:! So either one. I love reading this journal! Keep posting.


----------



## Cherrij

They are not the same picture, as on top he has his eyes open, lower pic his eyes are almost closed 

Keep working, the progress is good


----------



## horsedream568

Oh haha you're right Cherrij! Then I think the top!!!!


----------



## CrossCountry

So we've been really struggling these past few days.

He has become unpredictable and dangerous. He's started biting and kicking, and he reared up and struck our vet in the head, and then this morning he struck me in my back. I was leading him up from the pasture, like we do everyday, and he got the meanest look and then reared up and hit me in the back. I tried to walk away, but it happened so fast I couldn't. I'm fine, my back is a bit sore but nothing horrible. 

I haven't let him get away with doing anything. We worked in the round pen on regaining his respect, and he did better. I'm feeling disheartened and defeated. I'm sure we will get through this, but I just don't know.

I'm starting to feel pressed for time, and worrying if I will really be able to do this. I'm going to call Eldon today, and hopefully he can come out and help. Any tips would be great.


----------



## CrossCountry

My main question is "Is it really worth getting hurt?" My answer to that would be no, but I can't give up on this horse. It takes a lot to even get me thinking of giving up. 

I'm not going to give up, but at the same time I'm not sure it's worth getting hurt. But then again how do I know that he will do it again? I don't. 

I'm sorry for the little post about feelings, but I am confused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Any updates? Hope everything settled down again, you have done so well. I missed this post, sorry, LOL like I am important, but sounded like you needed some support and no one came forward here.


----------



## CrossCountry

First farrier visit a fail. Will post more later.


----------



## Ale

Subbing!!!!!!


----------



## CrossCountry

Allllllright. Well today was an interesting day. I have to admit that even though I may sound mad or dissapointed, I am laughing my butt of in real life. 

Okay so the farrier came around 1. My mare went first, hooves trimmed and shoes put on, all good. 

I then took Rueger up to the hitching post and our farrier went to introduce himself, he was able to pet his neck and give him some scratches. But then Rueger seemed to realize he was a man...OH NO A MAN. This horse hates men, he is terrified of them and hardly lets them near him. He started backing up and jumping up, etc. I calmed him down and the farrier was able to finish both front feet. Rueger just kept moving, the farrier just sighed and kept going. We love our farrier, he is amazing. Anyways he finished both front feet and moved to the back. He got halfway through one of them. He started rasping the hoof when Rueger backed up and started moving around. Our farrier's assistant moved to his other side and tried to move him back.. Well Rueger felt cornered and freaked. TWO MEN...ON EITHER SIDE... Yeah that didn't go well. He got away and went trotting down the driveway.. I walked after him, said stop and he turned and walked right back to me. Phew diaster adverted! (We live in the middle of nowhere so if he had gotten away, we'd be screwed.) I walked him back and this turd of a horse was not going to let them anywhere near him. 

I've never seen him so afraid, it made me kind of sad. I now wonder what they did in the BLM.. Anyways, our farrier gave up and is coming back next friday, and he left me one of his rasps to practice with. I'm thinking after this farrier service I will maintain his hooves with a rasping every two weeks. They grow very slowly, so a basic trimming should be okay. Any tips on how to make Friday go alright? After today I don't know if he will let our farrier near him.

We have been making some forward progress though, we visited two arenas and worked in them. We are going to a few playdays/ropings to help introduce him to crowded arenas. He also saddles like a pro, and since we are using that in our freestyle, we have been practicing. Oh and about the jumping photos.. Yes I know he is young but we are going to be doing a bit of jumping in our freestyle, so we must practice. After the competition he wont be jumping at all. 

I will post a few photos now. It was definitely an interesting day.


----------



## gunslinger

Poor guy. Has he been around many strangers? 

As far as hoofs, I've always worked with their feet while there eating. I tap their feet with the back of a brush. Start light and work up to a good solid whack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

We've had plenty of friends/strangers over, and he's perfectly fine with all of them but the men. He goes on high alert and unless they spend some time getting him used to them, they wont be able to get anywhere near Rueger. 

We have worked with his hooves so much. I did start while he was eating, but now he will let me pick them up whenever and wherever. We've tapped them and whacked them, worked on rasping, putting of the front holder, a back hoof sling. We've worked on it all and he is an angel with his feet, but the addition of a man apparently is too much. 

I don't know what it is about men, but they terrify him. It really makes me wonder if anything has ever been done to him.

I also am having troubles with tying. I can tie him up to the hitching post for as long as I want, and he will just stand there really well. What I am afraid of is if he freaks out. What if he freaks out while he is tied? He could get hurt. So how to I train him of what to do if he spooks while tied? I don't know if my question is very clear..

I can tie him and go do whatever, and when I come back he is in the same place. He has only freaked out once while he was tied and he calmed down within 2 seconds. I'm just worried that if he freaks out again it will go for a lot longer. I've dealt with this with my mare. I was never really able to "fix" it though. She will go months without a freakout, but then something will happen and she will FREAK. I mean halter broken freak. I've gone through more halters with her than any other horse. 

I think I'm just fretting, and if you even understand any of my questions then kudos. I also posted a photo of my mare's halter from the other day. I still don't know what caused the freakout, but she didn't stop until the halter was broken. It was the worst one she had ever done. I spent $25 on that halter just a few months ago, I am so sad that it is broken. *That is the crownpiece ripped right down the middle.*


----------



## CrossCountry

Oh but I do have something positive to say!!! We had our first official bath!! It took some grass skiing and chasing him down the pasture, but we did it!

(He may or may not still hate water...:twisted


----------



## Golden Horse

Deep breaths again, sounds to me like you had a positive day, he had his fronts trimmed right, even though he was worried? That is a victory, OK so more work to do on the hinds, but still a good job.

Stop fretting about him panicking, he may, he may not, keep tying him, and see what happens


----------



## Cherrij

I agree with Golden Horse - trimming his front feet is a victory - you should not expect to get everything done at the same time. 

Ask the farrier if he can spend a little more time at your place to work a little with Rueger so that they can get to know each other and then it will work out better. My Farrier always greets my horse and chats to him before getting to work, and is ready to find more time if needed for his other clients to work on trimming their feet better. For us, fortunately it is just being aware that the horse is a bit nervous on the right side as he is blind there. 

Oh, I love horses who think that water will eat them - again, luckily mine kinda loves showers, but my friend has a mare who bolts the moment she feels water hit her coat  So I promised them, the moment they get a hose set up I will go and help them wash that mare - otherwise she sweats a lot during days when too many bugs attack and through workouts and then only more bugs start attacking.


----------



## franknbeans

Stay focused on what the horse needs, not the time before the competition. The foundation you put on this horse is extremely important. Much more so than any competition. That is the mentality of the mustang trainers I know who succeed. The horse is the most important thing.

I am concerned honestly that the horse gets loose, etc…. why would you not try new things when you think he might freak out in a place like the round pen-or even a pasture?

I am hoping he is no longer rearing and striking……but you say nothing more about that.


----------



## CrossCountry

Golden Horse said:


> Deep breaths again, sounds to me like you had a positive day, he had his fronts trimmed right, even though he was worried? That is a victory, OK so more work to do on the hinds, but still a good job.
> 
> Stop fretting about him panicking, he may, he may not, keep tying him, and see what happens


Thank you, I needed this reminder! Sometimes I just need someone to remind me how far we've come because I tend to focus on the bad things. I need to think about the first few days where a victory was having him stand close to me. I couldn't even touch him!

And about the tying. That is pretty much all I can do! I don't really know why I posted about that but oh well hahah.




Cherrij said:


> I agree with Golden Horse - trimming his front feet is a victory - you should not expect to get everything done at the same time.
> 
> Ask the farrier if he can spend a little more time at your place to work a little with Rueger so that they can get to know each other and then it will work out better. My Farrier always greets my horse and chats to him before getting to work, and is ready to find more time if needed for his other clients to work on trimming their feet better. For us, fortunately it is just being aware that the horse is a bit nervous on the right side as he is blind there.
> 
> Oh, I love horses who think that water will eat them - again, luckily mine kinda loves showers, but my friend has a mare who bolts the moment she feels water hit her coat  So I promised them, the moment they get a hose set up I will go and help them wash that mare - otherwise she sweats a lot during days when too many bugs attack and through workouts and then only more bugs start attacking.


Yes trimming the fronts is a victory, I just need to remember that!! Allowing the farrier to pick up his feet was even a win! I gave our farrier a call last night and we chatted a bit on how to make this go better. He will spend some time letting Rueger know that he isn't going to eat him. I think we will see some difference next time. 

Oh my gosh I know! We have spent a lot of quality time with water. He is finally learning that it isn't acid. I've been bathing him after we have worked and he's all sweaty, so the coolness of the water has to feel good. 
Have fun with the mare! Grass skiing is always fun! :lol:




franknbeans said:


> Stay focused on what the horse needs, not the time before the competition. The foundation you put on this horse is extremely important. Much more so than any competition. That is the mentality of the mustang trainers I know who succeed. The horse is the most important thing.
> 
> I am concerned honestly that the horse gets loose, etc…. why would you not try new things when you think he might freak out in a place like the round pen-or even a pasture?
> 
> I am hoping he is no longer rearing and striking……but you say nothing more about that.


Yes I agree, I need to forget about the time and work on getting the basics down. I think he has a strong foundation and he knows a whole lot more than he did. I will put a list of everything he knows/worked on below. 

I asked our farrier to try it in the arena, but he wouldn't. He wouldn't give me a reason why, but I just left it. I'm soft spoken and shy so I wasn't going to argue with him.

That last day that he reared I got after him so much that he KNOWS not to even try it. He hasn't tried it since. Everytime, even back when I first got him, that he reared or tried anything stupid I have gotten after him. He still tests me from time to time, but I don't let anything like that fly. After he reared a while ago he worked so hard that he was covered in sweat, and he knew not to try it again. So I think that is mostly over. Of course he will still have his days, but he knows that it is not allowed in any circumstances.


--------------------

Here are the things he knows; 

Pick up feet, Stand tied, Trailer load, Move off pressure, Catching, Lunging on a line, Lunging in round pen, Lead nicely, Stand nicely for haltering, Walk, whoa, back and trot, Can touch all over, Ground tie, Side pass, Pivot on hind and front feet, Square up, Trot next to me, Matching my speed, How to flex and bend, Prolonged period of handling feet, Respect, Yield to Pressure, Walk behind, Ground driving, Ponying, Walk over poles, Trot over poles, Elevated poles, Jumping over barrels, Teeter totter, Bow, Tacking up, and Putting on all four SMB Boots.

We have desensitized with; 

Sacking out, with cloth and then pastic bag, and then bag w/ cans, Fly spray, Pool noodles, streamers, tarp, ball, garbage cans, plastic bags, puddles, Clippers, Bathing, Road, Cars, Fireworks, Whips, Rope, Blankets, Fly mask, Umbrella, 4 wheeler, throwing balls, different surfaces, bikes, Balloons, Dogs, Bikes, Hula Hoops, Bridges, Worming, pedestal, milk jugs, saddle pads, saddle, and wind spinners.

---------------------

What we still have to work on;

Tying
Going to busy arenas
Our sidepassing needs some work
Standing for farrier and vet
Being stalled for prolonged periods
Bathing still needs some work
MEN MEN MEN MEN MEN

And I'm sure there are hundreds more, but now I'm getting distracted so I am going to stop there.


----------



## franknbeans

Sounds like you have a good start-make sure trailering is on that list. Loading, unloading and actually riding in the trailer nicely.


----------



## CrossCountry

franknbeans said:


> Sounds like you have a good start-make sure trailering is on that list. Loading, unloading and actually riding in the trailer nicely.


Oh yes he is a pro trailer loader, unloader and traveller.


----------



## karliejaye

I just read through your whole thread! Whew girl, you have been busy. I don't even know you but I am extremely proud of you. What a feat, and i am super impressed with how you have handled the set backs. Keep at it, can't wait to hear how he does in the crowded arenas.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Good luck !! Can't wait to see how you do with him


----------



## Mulefeather

Don't let the setbacks get you down, you have come so far! Just think, not even two months ago this horse was COMPLETELY wild! I'll add my "atta girl" to the others here. Also, you've shown really remarkable maturity for someone your age in both dealing with the issues that have come up, and utilizing the knowledge that others have offered you. You haven't let your ego get in the way of completing a pretty monumental task, and there are people out there 3 times your age who wouldn't be up to that. 

Keep on trucking, you will get there!


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Just finished reading the whole thread lol you've come such a long way in a short time, you should be very proud of the progress you two have made, I'm totally keeping up with this thread!!


----------



## shellybean

Great work with him! I would one day love to adopt a mustang and gain the experience from starting a wild horse from the ground up. I restarted my gelding myself but I didn't have to halter break him or teach him to lead...I would love the challenge. You are doing a wonderful job with him...keep up the great work!

And can I just say I LOVE your boots!! I was just looking at buying the same pair a few days ago lol


----------



## laurapratt01

I'm loving this thread! 
I think it's great that you are not only aware of his weak points but that you are actively working on them so he improves! 
So many horse owners are willing to focus on the good things and just sweep anything bad under the rug and forget about it! I can't count the number of times people have told me "oh no, my horse doesn't tie" because they pulled back once and then they never tie them again. I've even been to a horse show with a girl who had to have someone holding her horse all day because he "couldn't" be tied at the trailer. In my opinion, tying is a huge deal. Keep working with him on it.
About the "men" issue.. do you have access to a man that can just hang out with Ruger for a while. lol. Maybe your dad? or someone who isn't going to be feeling rushed (like your farrier). If I were you I would be inviting some man friends over and have them pet him and rub him. Just take it slow. Don't make him perform a task, unless it's something Ruger likes to do.
You have a lot of great ideas and you're doing awesome!
I can't wait to hear about how you do for your freestyle!


----------



## jcraig10

I hope that you can help him overcome his fear of men. We owned a horse with a fear of men when I was younger and we ended up having to give him away because of it. 

Great work.


----------



## CrossCountry

karliejaye said:


> I just read through your whole thread! Whew girl, you have been busy. I don't even know you but I am extremely proud of you. What a feat, and i am super impressed with how you have handled the set backs. Keep at it, can't wait to hear how he does in the crowded arenas.


Wow thank you so much! And I am taking him to a few this week, hopefully he does well!!




ZombieHorseChick said:


> Just finished reading the whole thread lol you've come such a long way in a short time, you should be very proud of the progress you two have made, I'm totally keeping up with this thread!!


Thank you!




Mulefeather said:


> Don't let the setbacks get you down, you have come so far! Just think, not even two months ago this horse was COMPLETELY wild! I'll add my "atta girl" to the others here. Also, you've shown really remarkable maturity for someone your age in both dealing with the issues that have come up, and utilizing the knowledge that others have offered you. You haven't let your ego get in the way of completing a pretty monumental task, and there are people out there 3 times your age who wouldn't be up to that.
> 
> Keep on trucking, you will get there!


This means so much to me, thank you! I really try to be mature about things, and think before I react. You don't know how much what you said means to me, so thank you again! I am so grateful for all the advice I've been given, I don't know where I would be without it. 




shellybean said:


> Great work with him! I would one day love to adopt a mustang and gain the experience from starting a wild horse from the ground up. I restarted my gelding myself but I didn't have to halter break him or teach him to lead...I would love the challenge. You are doing a wonderful job with him...keep up the great work!
> 
> And can I just say I LOVE your boots!! I was just looking at buying the same pair a few days ago lol


If you have the chance to adopt a mustang...DO IT! It has been one of the most challenging, but rewarding experiences I've had. The bond you form with the horse, and how smart and willing they are is just amazing. I think if you have the chance, you should take it! I don't think you would regret it.

And thank you! I love them too, they are super comfy and protect my toes from horses stepping on them! 




laurapratt01 said:


> I'm loving this thread!
> I think it's great that you are not only aware of his weak points but that you are actively working on them so he improves!
> So many horse owners are willing to focus on the good things and just sweep anything bad under the rug and forget about it! I can't count the number of times people have told me "oh no, my horse doesn't tie" because they pulled back once and then they never tie them again. I've even been to a horse show with a girl who had to have someone holding her horse all day because he "couldn't" be tied at the trailer. In my opinion, tying is a huge deal. Keep working with him on it.
> About the "men" issue.. do you have access to a man that can just hang out with Ruger for a while. lol. Maybe your dad? or someone who isn't going to be feeling rushed (like your farrier). If I were you I would be inviting some man friends over and have them pet him and rub him. Just take it slow. Don't make him perform a task, unless it's something Ruger likes to do.
> You have a lot of great ideas and you're doing awesome!
> I can't wait to hear about how you do for your freestyle!


Thank you so much! I try to focus on the good and the bad, but sometimes I feel like I focus too much on the bad. I just have to keep reminding myself how far we've come. I am nervous about tying, but I haven't had a problem with him tying yet, so hopefully one doesn't occur! And if it does we will return to the basics and work it out! 
We are inviting some of our friends out (mostly men) and they are going to attack him with LOVE. Hopefully he then thinks all men are out to give him hugs and treats! :lol: Rueger is going to have to get over it sometime, so I mind as well start now!




jcraig10 said:


> I hope that you can help him overcome his fear of men. We owned a horse with a fear of men when I was younger and we ended up having to give him away because of it.
> 
> Great work.


Eek. I am going to try my best. Hopefully I can get him to tolerate men at the least. I have a plan...Invite some of our "men" friends out and then they go and love on him and give him treats. Im praying that Rueger then will associate men with hugs and treats. And thank you so much!


----------



## CrossCountry

*I am going to upload some different videos of how our freestyle is coming together soon! I will post the link here when I'm done!!*


----------



## Frieda

You have come so far in such a short time!

These are individuals, not clones, and they are all different. You got one that is a little more challenging, and you have done an amazing amount with him. 

Can't wait to see your freestyle!


----------



## CrossCountry

*You'd think my techie-ness would come in handy sometimes? Nada. I cannot get it to upload for the life of me, so I probably will get it posted tomorrow.*


----------



## CrossCountry

*Alright so this video wasn't necessarily about the freestyle (there's a bit at the end), but it has some video of us working together! I hope you like it!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnJe5ffzEbk


----------



## jcraig10

He loves those scratches doesn't he??? You have brought him along a great deal in 70 days. Keep it up! You're such a brave girl.


----------



## CrossCountry

Yes he does! He is so sweet.. when he chooses to be! Anyways I decided to have our farrier come Tuesday instead of today. I bought a rasp and I've been practicing with it. (I also figured out to always wear gloves when using it..ouch!!) I'm probably the only person who didn't know that they were super sharp.. 

I started teaching him to line up next to the mounting block when asked and he does it really well. I spent most of the time yesterday working with him with his feet. OH! I took him on a jog yesterday. I usually run about two miles every other day so I decided to take him yesterday. He did a nice trot next to me the entire time. I think he really enjoyed exploring. We also spent some quality time with traffic, and he didn't seem to mind them a whole lot.

I haven't been out other than to feed/water today so I will see what we decide to work on when I get home!


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Ahaha, yeah, rasps tend to be pretty sharp, last time I trimmed I scraped my knuckles raw by acidaint 0.0 that reminds me I need to do a quick go over Tonto and Ben this weekend.... Anyways! Good luck with the getting used to men issue 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

GUYS GUYS GUYS! I did something that could turn out extremely well, or extremely bad.. 

..........I entered Rueger in a show!!! Were doing a showmanship class, halter class, and trail class. It's next saturday and I'm so excited! Rueger and I are going to our friend's house to practice on Monday! This will be my first show ever so I am pretty much clueless of what to do. There isn't a dress code, other than looking nice. I don't know whether I should use a leather halter or rope halter. I'm going to wear nice jeans, boots my button up white shirt and my hat. What would you recommend for the halter? Leather or Rope?

Anyways I'm so excited, and nervous at the same time. Oh and I built some new saddle racks. I'm going to weld a horseshoe hook on sometime. Mine is the light blue one.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Go with the leather halter, for sure.

My gelding is afraid of men. He's also afraid of the farrier equipment (most notably the nippers). Last time I had a male farrier come out, I ended up with a scraped up and swollen nose (face-planted in the dirt), a dislocated finger, and ligament damage in my wrist. Oddly, there are certain men that he's okay with. He loves my boyfriend (probably because my boyfriend introduced him to tropical Skittles and Cheetos), my best friend's boyfriend (still trying to figure that one out), and he's okay with my BO's husband (not sure if it's the cute Italian accent or what). 

I have yet to figure out how to get my 17hh behemoth to tolerate most men. I finally had to find a female farrier to do his feet and it STILL took her an hour and a half.


----------



## CrossCountry

I do a lot of stupid things. I've been looking at this filly for a while and I finally purchased her. She hasn't been worked with and her hooves have probably never been done. They are HORRID. She kind of leads, but we are definitely going to have to work on that more. We need to work on giving to pressure and picking up feet. I can't decide between Scarlet or Halo for her name? Other ideas are appreciated too.

Rueger is also coming along very well. Tomorrow is when we go out to our friends house and I'm practically jumping for joy because I am so excited for the show. I need to find a cheap leather halter now... I also need to start graining him again because he could use a good 20 pounds.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

She's a cutie! I like the name Halo for her.


----------



## CrossCountry

I like Halo too!


----------



## Mulefeather

I think Halo is a cute name!


----------



## gunslinger

I'd call her Blue.......

Halo's nice too.....she's stunningly beautiful......if she makes half as good a horse as she looks she'll be a great one....


----------



## CrossCountry

FARRIER VISIT ACCOMPLISHED! I'm so proud of Rueger, he did great! 

We ended up giving him some calming medicine (trust me. I wasn't a fan of the idea.) We gave it 45 minutes ahead of farrier time, and he was starting to act weird when the farrier came. It didn't work well enough to let the farrier even get close so we gave him a bit more. After about 20 minutes Rueger sniffed the farriers hand and they had some time to get to know each other. He then worked his way to the back feet and boom! They were done. Seriously it was awesome. Rueger calmed down fast and was an angel. 

Anyways he's still tied and in la la land. I have always hated the idea of having to use calming medicine, I've heard all kinds of stories. All in all though it really helped. The farrier says we will use it next time again so that instead of manhandling him and causing him to hate farrier work, we will make it enjoyable and a calm happy place. After two times he should be more willing to have the work done on his hooves. I *love* our farrier.

We also took him to our friends house yesterday to practice for the show. I will post more about that later when I have more time! (It went really really well.)


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

She is quite pretty, I like Halo, makes me think of Master Chief and killing grudges ahaha. ^.^ what can I say I'm a gaming nerd.

And congratulations on the successful trimming! Though personally for me, I avoid any meds with a calming or sedative affect as much as possible, I've had a colt that had a seizure from being sedated to be gelded and it's scared me out of using it at all. In any instance.


----------



## Mulefeather

I think calming medicines have their place, and you definitely are using it correctly. It can be used as a catch-all or as a tool to facilitate his training, and as a tool it is perfectly fine. You never want anything to become a catch-all, but to facilitate an introduction to farrier work, that's perfect. Rather than it being a terrible experience burned into his brain because he's scared, it's helping him realize that "Oh hey, this really isn't all that bad." And your farrier sounds awesome!


----------



## Roman

_Keep up the good work! Could you possibly take videos of you training him and of course of you at the big show? I love watching videos of people working with their horses. _


----------



## CrossCountry

Okay. Well I am slightly freaking out about tomorrow. I always am like "Whoop I'm excited!" but then I end up backing out. I HAVE to go tomorrow, no matter what. I just get so nervous that I feel sick and somehow find an excuse to not go. Anyways I have signed up for these classes; Halter - All other Light Horses, Showmanship and In-Hand trail. La dee da. I gave him a bath with shampoo and braided his mane so hopefully it will be all wavy tomorrow morning! His brand is extra white and I love it.

Also his "costume" came!!!! It's a royal blue shoulder guard and its just plain out amazing. We have a red cape and superman logo that we are sewing on soon. It seriously looks amazing, and once we get it all together it will be awesome! He didn't even care about the shoulder guard or the cape. This little dude is so sweet. I can't decide whether I should have him wear the saddle for the performance or not. Does it really add that extra element? I also got my outfit done, I think we go awfully well together 

Well I will let you know how things go tomorrow, hopefully we survive O.O


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That pic of him in the cape is PRICELESS!!! Love it so much!!

Is that left hind a little bit clubbed?


----------



## Roman

When is the competition again?


----------



## Kotori

I think if you want to include the saddle, it would add to the performance, but you might want to make it fit in more. Maybe add some fringes on it or a sign with something on it? (Quick! to the horsemobile! comes to mind.) 

I think it is amazing you have come so far with everything. I think you should emphasize how good his foundation is as much as you can. I feel like alot of the mustang challenges become about what looks impressive but doesn't actually help.

And for the looks (don't know how hard this would be) maybe blue polo wraps and/or ribbon braided into the hair?

I don't know if you have decided what to feed him, but beet pulp is the base of many senior rations because it is like hay. take some of that, soaked or not, and pour a little oil over it will add weight pretty quickly.

ETA: just noticed he had boots on. Please ignore the bit about polo wraps.


----------



## CrossCountry

Okay! I am so sorry I haven't updated yet! Our family came to visit on Friday so I've been running around. 

Lets see..where do I begin? I will start at the show! We left at 7 a.m and got there around 7:45 ish. The show started at 8. Rueger kind of calmed down, not perfectly but pretty well. There were probably over 25 horses there. He does like to scream at the others though. 

We started with the halter class. I led him in and then when you got to the judge she said "trot" and you trotted around the cone and then went to set up. We did awesome with the walking and trotting. Buuuuut when it came time to set up, he would not stand still! I gave up after about 5 tries to set him up and worked on just getting him to stand. Finally the class was over and we left the arena. We got 4th place in that, and moved onto the next class which was trail. I memorized the pattern and we went and did it! I also didn't screw up the pattern! It started out by entering the round pen and leaving the gate open, weaving through poles at a trot, and then exiting while at a trot and closing the gate. You then went and backed up through a chute and sidepassed over a pole. Then walked back through the chute and trotted to the cone, stopped and walked over a bridge. You then trotted to another cone, sidepassed over a pole, opened and closed the mailbox and you were done. That probably makes no sense without seeing the course, but it wasn't too hard. I walked through it once and then did it after seeing two people go. I ended up getting second in that. 

So the show was fun but basic, and we got some good experience. (I may or may not have been completely terrified!) This arena has a huge trail course behind it and Rueger and I went and played in it for a while. There is a bridge over a 7ft deep trench, a net covered in hay to walk over, two pedestals, several logs and trenches to walk through, a long bridge and tires to weave through. We did it all and he didn't hesitate for a second. That was the best part, we just had so much fun! Rueger especially enjoyed the net covered in hay. 

The past few days we've been reviewing the basics because I haven't had much time to do more. I've been giving him grain and beet pulp. I'm going to add oil as soon as I can run to the store and buy some. He also gets free choice hay.





Kotori said:


> I think if you want to include the saddle, it would add to the performance, but you might want to make it fit in more. Maybe add some fringes on it or a sign with something on it? (Quick! to the horsemobile! comes to mind.)
> 
> I think it is amazing you have come so far with everything. I think you should emphasize how good his foundation is as much as you can. I feel like alot of the mustang challenges become about what looks impressive but doesn't actually help.
> 
> And for the looks (don't know how hard this would be) maybe blue polo wraps and/or ribbon braided into the hair?
> 
> I don't know if you have decided what to feed him, but beet pulp is the base of many senior rations because it is like hay. take some of that, soaked or not, and pour a little oil over it will add weight pretty quickly.
> 
> ETA: just noticed he had boots on. Please ignore the bit about polo wraps.


I was hoping to attach the cape to the saddle, but fringes are also a great idea!! I am using a red saddle pad so hopefully that will blend in more? I love the horsemobile idea, and the the ribbons in hair idea.

I agree with emphasizing the foundations. Every day when I go out to work with him, we review everything. From picking up feet to pivoting and sidepassing. All the basics are reviewed every day. If we have trouble with something, I work on it until he is consistently doing it well. Once we are doing the basics consistently then we move on to the extras. The WOW factor actually gets you some points with the judges. Literally, it's in the rules!


----------



## CrossCountry

Annnnd a few more photos.. There's one of beet pulp and then a conformation one from a few minutes ago.

The weather can affect their coats right? It's gotten pretty chilly and he's really lost his shine. No diet change or anything for the past few weeks.


----------



## Roman

Wait, did you do like a local show or the EMM show?? When is that anyways if it was not the show you did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

The first photo of him on the pedestal is priceless! I love both of your facial expressions.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Awesome pics!!

Rueger is such a well put-together little guy and you've done so well with him. LOVE this pics on the trail course.


----------



## CrossCountry

Roman said:


> Wait, did you do like a local show or the EMM show?? When is that anyways if it was not the show you did.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes the one that I just went to was a local show, the EMM show is on July 25-26! Its less than 30 days away o.o


----------



## Cherrij

Teen takes wild out of mustang

I just found this  I guess the whole youth mustang challenge is actually something people consider. Gives me a bit of a cringe, but I guess they would not hand wild horses over if they thought that the kids will get killed...


----------



## CrossCountry

Cherrij said:


> Teen takes wild out of mustang
> 
> I just found this  I guess the whole youth mustang challenge is actually something people consider. Gives me a bit of a cringe, but I guess they would not hand wild horses over if they thought that the kids will get killed...


I saw that earlier! It's super cool. What I heard when we went to pick Rueger up was that they spend a few weeks evaluating the horses that are to be adopted out. They try to choose ones from the bottom of the pack that are curious, smart and not spooky. They don't choose the aggressive, "mean" ones. They will also add in a few that are harder for the more experienced competitors. I heard that they really evaluate them before adopting them out to the youth. 

I think by evaluating them, rather than just adopting them out, they decrease SOME risk. There is always risk when working with horses, but by getting a smart curious horse rather than an aggressive one, that would decrease the chances of being attacked. Does that make sense? And on the subject of kids being killed, some of the youth competitors just send their mustangs away to a professional trainer..... I know of a few in my competition that have done that..... As long as you are the one showing it on competition day, anything goes. :-| I'm just glad I can say that I have trained him all by myself, that is a big accomplishment for me.


----------



## Cherrij

Getting a good place by training the horse yourself, or even a few nice words is worth more than having paid for the job done and taking all the credit. I dislike such people. 

Ye, it makes sense. I am glad that you could explain it to me, because it shows that they do really care and plan the program etc 

cannot wait for your show!


----------



## CrossCountry

I don't have time to make a long post but I just want to share this picture! Do you see the same difference that I see?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He's filling out quite a bit and his coat looks great in the second pic! Good job!!


----------



## DreaMy

WOW! I just read this whole thread (including pics and video) without stopping because I told myself I couldn't skip ahead "to see how the story ends". He really does make me want a mustang (although for the moment I'll stick with my persnickety albeit "pre-trained" :lol: mare) Anyhow CONGRATULATIONS you guys have come so far and I have SO enjoyed reading through it all. 
Also my coach/trainer always says if she does the work she gets to ride -- or in your case show :wink:


----------



## CrossCountry

*17 DAYS LEFT!*

This has gone so fast! It's been the most challenging thing I've done, but I have learned so much. Rueger is so smart and willing, I couldn't have asked for a better horse. I could go into a long speech, but I will save it for later.  We finished the freestyle routine and have been practicing it everyday. It's also been high 90's this week so they have to be really short sessions, several times a day. We have a lot planned for these last two weeks, and I'm sure the time is going to fly by. We have a playday tomorrow that we are going to, and then a parade on Saturday. We have another playday on July 20th, and are hopefully going to visit Birts Arena a few more times. 

Today we took a few of our props to Birts and practiced the routine. It was his first time being saddled at a new place, and he did awesome. I also washed him off, at a new place may I add, and he did amazing again. It was also his first time being tied while being washed. Considering how many times I went grass skiing with him over being touched with water, this was a great accomplishment. I worked with him on entering the pen, un-haltering him and then exiting the pen. Waiting for a few minutes and then re-entering, haltering, walk, trot, back and stop. That is one of the classes at the show, and he is doing amazing with it. I think we've got this part down, but we will still practice every day before the show. I also introduced him to "scarrryyy" traffic poles/cones. He conquered his fear! Go Rueger! There is also a trail class, so we have been practicing things that may be asked of him in it. 

He backs, pivots (both front and hind), and sidepasses without being touched. I give certain cues, and he does it. They say, for this show, the less pressure used - the better your score. He also pivots when up on a pedestal, goes over a teeter totter, jumps through a curtain, and jumps over three barrels. He can back through a chute, sidepass over anything, go on bridges, pick up all four feet, etc. And he is the best trailer loader/unloader and rider ever. Seriously, I can point in a trailer and he hops in. He also ties extremely well. I'm forgetting a whole bunch of stuff, but what I'm trying to say is that he does really well with almost anything. 

The first two photos are of when I took him in our house...  He just walked right in with me, perfectly calm the entire time. And the last photo is after our workout at Birts. I promise I'm not riding him! It's just extremely hot out! Oh and then an extra picture of him under saddle.


----------



## Golden Horse

Way to go, the time is flying by, but sounds like you have done a fantastic job. I can't wait until we hear the reports of 'the day'


----------



## CrossCountry

I have the most horrible coordination ever. 

Part of our freestyle is jumping, and I always biff it. Typically I trip over the barrel, but I tripped over my own feet today. I faceplanted into the ground and while Rueger typically avoids me, he caught me a little today. I have a bruised thigh and back. I hurt. Anyways I switched it up where I am COMPLETELY out of the way. No chance of tripping now 

It's not his fault at all, I'm just stupid. Now that it is switched around I should have no problem staying upright. Other then that everything is going great!


----------



## Roman

He's so dang cute!! Do you plan to keep him after the competition? You.trip going over the jumps? They could be too high.for you.or maybe it's the way you take off/or the footing. xD

Can you post a video.of your freestyle routine or will.we have to wait in torture until after the competition. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

CrossCountry said:


> I have the most horrible coordination ever.
> 
> Part of our freestyle is jumping, and I always biff it. Typically I trip over the barrel, but I tripped over my own feet today. I faceplanted into the ground and while Rueger typically avoids me, he caught me a little today. I have a bruised thigh and back. I hurt. Anyways I switched it up where I am COMPLETELY out of the way. No chance of tripping now
> 
> It's not his fault at all, I'm just stupid. Now that it is switched around I should have no problem staying upright. Other then that everything is going great!


Look at your little Superman!! :-D

You've done SUCH an amazing job with him! Kudos to you, kiddo!

Oh, and my parents (especially my dad) would have FREAKED if I had brought a horse into the house! He has a hard enough time with my mom's little hypo-allergenic maltipoo. :lol:


----------



## CrossCountry

Roman said:


> He's so dang cute!! Do you plan to keep him after the competition? You.trip going over the jumps? They could be too high.for you.or maybe it's the way you take off/or the footing. xD
> 
> Can you post a video.of your freestyle routine or will.we have to wait in torture until after the competition. lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I already adopted him, and I do plan on keeping him. He's just so sweet, I don't think I could let him go.

I have three barrels laying on their sides up against the fence, with about 6 feet in-between each. So he jumps over three single barrels, which I would catch the edge of.. (I don't jump them, but I have to be close so he does.) I switched it up so that its two barrels wide, and theres only two jumps. I then stay about 2 feet away from the edge and run him over them.

I'm 99.9% sure that makes no sense, but I will grab a photo tomorrow.

I'm going to wait to post a video of the freestyle until after the competition, its only two weeks away! :lol:



DraftyAiresMum said:


> Look at your little Superman!! :-D
> 
> You've done SUCH an amazing job with him! Kudos to you, kiddo!
> 
> Oh, and my parents (especially my dad) would have FREAKED if I had brought a horse into the house! He has a hard enough time with my mom's little hypo-allergenic maltipoo. :lol:


Isn't he just adorable! And thank you so much, I am extremely proud of him. 

I was home alone, so I sent them photos and they couldn't do anything to stop me.. :twisted:


----------



## Golden Horse

Awww look at little Superman..


----------



## CrossCountry

The only thing that would keep me from doing this again is my anxiety. It was fine at the beginning, but now that I'm down to 10 days it is horrible. (The parade didn't help either.) I cant even sleep anymore. 

It's affecting Rueger too and we cant seem to get anything done... I mean we do, just not as well as I would like. Tomorrow I am going to get up early and work on the classes, and then spend the rest of the day just hanging out with Rueger. The farrier is coming at four but I might take him on a walk or something. I really think we both need a day to breathe. 

Anyways the parade went well, and I met some other youth competitors. Let me just say that there's a reason I avoid most girls my age. I meant they were nice, but I also heard them talking about Rueger and me behind my back. Their horses were pretty and so were the girls, but the yearlings were just about as far along as Rueger. Of the three girls there, only one other yearling was saddled. I had Rueger saddled and he did great. I stuck with one of the competitors I met previously, and she is super nice. It was a good experience..but I would not do it again. At least not for fun. For training, maybe. It was 100 degrees out and we walked over two miles... I was dead.

If they have it in Idaho next year, I will definitely join again. Hopefully by then I can have my anxiety managed better.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

People only talk behind your back because they are jealous! You are beautiful and Rueger is adorable and SO well-behaved. Don't listen to anything the negative nellies say.

I think taking a day to just chill and get back to just _being_ with your horse is a WONDERFUL idea. I know that when I'm super stressed, nothing helps me more than taking a step back and relaxing. Make it a goal NOT to work on anything related to the competition, but just to enjoy time with your amazing, sweet boy.

:hug:


----------



## Cherrij

If people talk about you, you are worth talking about. Jealousy is one crazy thing (I agree with Drafty that they are most likely jealous and worried, that you are doing great!!).

Rueger is a fantastic little boy and I am sure you have nothing to worry about... Breathe and imagine you are doing your routine at home, that nobody else matters  Just be with him and be fair.


----------



## CrossCountry

So I spent about an hour in Rueger's stall tonight just grooming and hanging out with him. I feel so much better, and he was practically falling asleep. I love this horse so much, and I just need to step back and stop thinking of how much time is left. Rueger is the best horse I've ever worked with. He has so much try and heart. I wouldn't trade him for the world. This "show" is about showing off Rueger, and how awesome of a horse he is. Not about being competitive..I mean I'm not even competitive..I don't know what got into me. He knows so much now, and has come so far. 

Today was a relaxing day. Rueger got a manicure, a bath, and a good grooming. His hooves are trimmed and set correctly for the show, and now I just have to continue to throw food at him. :lol: This guy is growing faster than he can keep the weight on! He gets three pounds of Total Equine with 1/2 cup of oil on top, twice a day. Along with his hay, and pasture. How do you think his weight looks? I've put a photo below.

We got the schedule and instructions for the day of the show, and now we just review everything we know. Fine-tune the basics, and we are set to go!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

From that pic, he looks in great weight, to be honest.

It's great that you were able to get things into perspective today! Sometimes all it takes is that one hour just doing nothing with your favorite equine to realize where it's all at.


----------



## jcraig10

I love the days where you can just hang out with them and not work them. I think they appreciate it  

He looks like he is at a great weight - and his coat looks healthy.Love this little guy! 

Love the pic of you & him at the parade...he looks SO CALM!


----------



## CrossCountry

So which halter do you prefer for the show? Nylon or rope? 

Including the actual big show, we have a small one this weekend. It should be fun, and some of the other competitors will be there. We've been reviewing basics, working on the freestyle and just hanging out. So there's not much of an update. 

*1 week left!*


----------



## Roman

I kinda like the nylon. It just looks like there's a halter on, since the rope on the rope halter is thin, and he looks pretty with it! 

Good luck at the show this weekend. Can't wait for the BIG show!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Can you get, or borrow, a western show halter? Or a nice leather one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

I've asked around and looked on craigslist, but they are all average or large sizes. I need a yearling or small one. (I'm pretty cheap.. oh and broke.)

Maybe I will just order one off Dover.. I am hoping to do several more shows before he is started undersaddle.


----------



## CrossCountry

What do you guys think of these ones?

Royal King Deluxe Congress Show Halter - Statelinetack.com
Royal King Silver Bar Show Halter - Statelinetack.com
Silver Royal Leaf Stamped Show Halter - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Roman

I'm imagining the first or second one. I like the $54 one best, maybe because it's a darker color?


----------



## SlideStop

I would look on amazon and looks for someone who has prime shipping. Also, chicks saddlery has cheap ones, especially if your in a pinch or need of for one time use. You can also sell it afterwards to recoup some of your money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman

Horse Supplies | Horse Tack & Horse Equipment - Horse.com

Could also check out horse.com


----------



## ChevysMyBoy

I have just read this whole thread and I think what you're doing is amazing. Hopefully I will be moving to a farm soon and I can do this challenge as well! I am very excited for you and I know you and Rueger will do phenomenally!!


----------



## CrossCountry

We are continually fine-tuning the basics, and the freestyle. They are both coming along well too. The days are counting down so fast I can hardly believe it. We have that small show tomorrow (it's more of a playday) so that should be fun.

Anyways Rueger got a bubble bath today.. He just is so darn cute. Also he may be a bit butt high! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Shiny Rueger! Looking good! 

I am soooo excited for you guys!


----------



## bitinsane

VERY butt high :lol:


----------



## Roman

He's so gorgeous! I finally read the whole thread and am amazed how far you've come in such a short amount of time! Good luck at the show this weekend, was it today?


----------



## danicelia24

I've read this whole thread and i am so envious! i want to do this someday!!! i hope you do well at the show!!!


----------



## Roman

danicelia24 said:


> I've read this whole thread and i am so envious! i want to do this someday!!! i hope you do well at the show!!!


So do I! I am really hoping I will be able to do it next year!!


----------



## danicelia24

Unfortunately I think I'm too old for the youth challenge.


----------



## Roman

danicelia24 said:


> Unfortunately I think I'm too old for the youth challenge.


You could still do the Adult Challenge. You may or may not _have _to ride, I'm not sure.


----------



## CrossCountry

*4 DAYS UNTIL THE "BIG" SHOW*

Okay so the "show" went really well! We got there at 9:30 and competed in three events. Figure eight, Arena Race and the Big T. Super fun, but extremely hot. We got 2nd out of seven people in two events, but disqualified in the Big T... I screwed up the pattern, but he did perfectly so I really cant complain. There were over 50 horses, and we were there for a total of 7 hours! It was really fun and Rueger did awesome. 

Men are still a big hurdle we are trying to get over. Some men are okay, others are deatheaters. This worries me because he gets numbers painted on his butt with a metal "branding" thing. Usually there are men doing it... Hopefully we get a nice one who will introduce himself to Rueger first. 

I'm completely terrified, but excited for Friday! We are focusing on the freestyle for the rest of the week. I have confidence in him, and no matter what I will be proud of him.

I only have a few videos from today, no pictures sadly  I might upload the videos later tonight.


----------



## Roman

Congrats on the "show"! For his "men" problem, do you have a couple guy friends like from school or something that could come over to help Reuger get used to boys?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So glad that you've got such a good attitude about today's show! Good job!!

As for the men issue, as I've said before, my gelding is hit or miss on men. Some men (like my boyfriend, my BO's husband and my best friend's boyfriend), he's 100% fine with and absolutely adores. Other men, like our old farrier, he is absolutely terrified of. I have yet to find a remedy and he's been like this for three years. The men he likes, he likes from the get-go. The men he doesn't like, he doesn't like ever.


----------



## outnabout

Thoroughly enjoyed reading your thread at work tonight, and when I got home looking at the pictures. You have done an awesome job with Reuger, and I can't wait to hear how the show goes!


----------



## Roman

GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW TOMORROW!!!!!!

I can't wait to hear how it goes! And of course, videos please??


----------



## Cherrij

*fingers crossed*


----------



## SlideStop

Good luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye

I am on pins and needles! You are going to do GREAT with Reuger!


----------



## jcraig10

Can't wait to hear how it goes! I know you both will be great.


----------



## horsedream568

I'm so excited for you! Good luck!!!


----------



## TimWhit91

I got to watch you and Rueger perform. You guys did great! Loved his superman routine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3ringburner

I just read this whole thread! And i love it! its absolutely amazing how far you have gotten along with this horse! You guys are phenomenal! I cant wait to see pics or videos of you guys at the big show!!!!!!! I hope you guys did great, who am i kidding!? I bet you guys did great!!!!!


----------



## Roman

TimWhit91 said:


> I got to watch you and Rueger perform. You guys did great! Loved his superman routine!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So jealous you did! LOL


----------



## CrossCountry

I haven't had a chance to get on! Wow thank you guys so much! 

The show went great! It was so much fun, and I made a few friends. Rueger was amazing, and I am so proud of him! 

So the first class was a trail class, and I went first. We didn't mess up at all. Rueger did amazing! We did the pattern correctly, picked up all four feet without him moving an inch. The only thing that happened, happened after the judges were done with scoring. The audience clapped and hollered and Rueger bolted...*sigh* It was pretty hilarious though. I held on and we recovered and walked out. Since the judges were done scoring, it didn't matter. 

I got 2nd in the trail class. I was half a point behind first! Super awesome, and I am so proud of Rueger.

The next class was conditioning and handling and we bombed it. Rueger had to pee, and when he needs to pee he has to find the right spot. So I went back in to re-halter him and he just kept walking. Finally he found the right spot and peed. I went and haltered him and we did the walk, trot, stop and back. 

I got ninth in the halter and conditioning class. I was happy either way because I thought we should've taken last bahah. He did good, just his trot was off and he had to pee.

He started jumping weird going into the trot on the morning of the show.. After we had a hard time with it during the second class, I thought he was hurt so we took him to the vet to be checked out... Not a smart idea with a horse who is afraid of men.. The two vets cornered him and he freaked out. Ended up sitting like a dog and skinning his back leg. The vets wrapped it up and checked out the other legs. No lameness, just a weird jumping habit I guess. He rested until time to warm up for the freestyle.

The freestyle went well too. We went 12th, so we had some time to watch the others. We practiced with the obstacles before the show, and ended up having to move the barrels he was jumping, off of the wall. We had a few mistakes (my fault), but overall he did awesome. He jumped the barrels PERFECTLY! He practically soared over them. I ended up getting way ahead of the time, so I had to run around like a chicken with it's head cut off. I went and did the barrels a second time, which he did perfectly again. We survived and he actually did amazing. It was so much fun, and there were a ton of people there! The audience clapped at the end and Rueger kept calm like a champ. I got it on video, it is currently uploading to youtube. I will post the link soon!

After the rest of the people did the freestyle, they called all the youth and their horses back in. We walked around the arena in a line, and then lined up for awards. Rueger was ancy for about 5 minutes but then he fell asleep. The audience was cheering and hollering and he just slept through it. I got a ribbon for 2nd place in the trail class, a ribbon for 9th place in the handling and conditioning, and a ribbon for 5th place in the freestyle! I ended up getting 5th place overall, which also got me $250! I was so surprised that I placed that high, and all I could do was hug Rueger. He seriously was so amazing you guys would not believe it!

It was a great few days, and Rueger was just an angel.


----------



## CrossCountry

TimWhit91 said:


> I got to watch you and Rueger perform. You guys did great! Loved his superman routine!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahh! I'm glad you came and watched! Did you watch the rest of the classes or just the freestyle?


----------



## Roman

Great job!!! 5th place is awesome! Was that belt buckle like a prize or were you Fan Favorites? I can't wait to watch the video  and to hear more about Reuger!!


----------



## TimWhit91

I watched it all! I even got to see Rueger in his stall. I recognized him from here and was rooting for you two the whole time! He is adorable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

YAYYYYY Congratulations!!!! I can't wait to see the video!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Awesome job, hon!!!! So proud of you guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

So so proud of you both! Thank you for sharing with us also!


----------



## Chevaux

Congratulations - a job well done all round!!!


----------



## dkb811

Congrats!! Awesome job you've done with your horse! You must be so proud!!


----------



## Customcanines

Congratulations! You have every reason to be proud!


----------



## jcraig10

Yay! Glad you had a great day. Will you be continuing to work with him?


----------



## outnabout

Congratulations! You and Rueger are so cute together!


----------



## Golden Horse

You young lady are AWESOME, congratulations on everything you have achieved with Rueger, the ribbons are just the icing on the cake. Very very well done.


----------



## horsedream568

Oh my gosh! Congrats!!! I'm so happy!!! I'm also sad it's over. Iloved getting on here and reading your prayer progress. Will you be keeping him? Or did you decide to sell him?


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you guys! I am so proud of him, and I just can't wait to see where we go from here. I am thinking about changing the title of this thread, or creating a new one, to track our progress from here on out. Would you guys be interested, or should I just wait until he's ready to start undersaddle? 

All we are currently doing is treating the wound he got at the vets..and man it is nasty! I'm throwing on the food, and letting him rest. I'm crossing my fingers that he grows a little more. He string tests to 15.2-15.3. How accurate is that test? 

That's pretty much all the update I have.. I just can't thank you guys enough for all the support you have given me throughout this process! I really do appreciate it.



TimWhit91 said:


> I watched it all! I even got to see Rueger in his stall. I recognized him from here and was rooting for you two the whole time! He is adorable
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am so glad you came and watched! I thought everyone did amazing! Did you see the one girl get dragged though? That was terrifying.. Afterwards I heard that the rope was wrapped around her arm.. 



jcraig10 said:


> Yay! Glad you had a great day. Will you be continuing to work with him?


Yes I will be! He gets a while off from hard work, but other than that we will be continuing the basics. I just really want him to grow, so I am going to throw all the food I can find on him! My bet is that I will be starting him under saddle in a year or two, but it depends on how fast he grows.



horsedream568 said:


> Oh my gosh! Congrats!!! I'm so happy!!! I'm also sad it's over. Iloved getting on here and reading your prayer progress. Will you be keeping him? Or did you decide to sell him?


I'm sad it's over too. I was dreading it, but I ended up having so much fun. I am keeping him for now. I am hoping he grows up big and strong and becomes an amazing riding horse!


----------



## TimWhit91

I did see the girl who got dragged. And there were those two kids whose horses either refused to move or just went wherever they felt like going while the kids were dragged along with them. But for the most part, I was impressed with all the cute mustangs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

TimWhit91 said:


> I did see the girl who got dragged. And there were those two kids whose horses either refused to move or just went wherever they felt like going while the kids were dragged along with them. But for the most part, I was impressed with all the cute mustangs
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah they were all part of a family, and they were having troubles the entire time :/ The horses were way to big for them.. The little boy's was at least a hand taller than Rueger. I commend them for not giving up! Especially the little boy.


----------



## Roman

Poor Reuger! But he gets a cute horse sized bandaid! :~)

Yes, I.would be.interested in hearing more progress!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

CrossCountry said:


> Thank you guys! I am so proud of him, and I just can't wait to see where we go from here. I am thinking about changing the title of this thread, or creating a new one, to track our progress from here on out.


I would start a new Journal for him, but link on the last post here to teh new thread, and start your new thread with a link to this one so people know the history.

I hope his poor leg heals up soon.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The string test is said to be fairly accurate. I did a couple different ones with my gelding and got a range of different answers. Anywhere from 16.3 to 17.1hh for my gelding. Right now, as a 5yo, he's sitting right between 16.3 and 17hh, but he's still growing (lovely draft crosses  ).


----------



## CrossCountry

It has been uploaded!!! I found a better quality one of the freestyle, so here it is!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK1CYFzx4Bo&feature=youtu.be

I will upload our trail course later.


----------



## 3ringburner

You guys did great!


----------



## Roman

Great job!! You and Reuger were awesome! 

I recognized the song from Shrek  What is the name of it though?


----------



## SlideStop

Wow!! That was awesome!! Big different from the picture of him rearing right over you, huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Great video, you both look fantastic! What a long journey, I bet you are glad that you kept this online journal now, you can look back at this time http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...y-mustang-challenge-389170/page3/#post5499338 and say haven't I come a long way:wink:


----------



## texasgal

So precious!


----------



## horsedream568

That was so amazing!!! I love it!!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Congratulations on an excellent job! You should be very proud of not only your horse but yourself!


----------



## CrossCountry

Alright I have been getting behind on updating this journal! 

Rueger is going to have a long time off, with only basic groundwork. I am planning to start him undersaddle next year. Hopefully he grows into himself a little more. He does string test to 15.2 - 15.3, so I'm crossing my fingers he makes 15 hands! He's 14.2 right now. I will be working with him on a daily basis, just not super hard. Also his leg is healing great, and it hasn't affected his soundness.

I have been working with my mare again, and we are preparing for some shows in the next few months. It's been really nice to ride again.. I didn't realize I missed it so much. That's the one thing about this competition, it takes away a lot of time to work with your other horses. I wasn't able to ride my mare for a month and a half.

I put a bit in Rueger the other day... He was not pleased. 

That's pretty much all I have for an update. This journal is going to be pretty boring for a while!


----------



## Roman

For some reason it won't allow me to do a post reply on here, I have before. So hopefully this Quick Reply will work. 

Nice job with everything! I haven't ridden in over a week, which is probably nothing compared to over a month xD, but add hardly seeing my horse too!  Hope all goes well with Reuger and Misti! 

By the way, what about Halo(or Scarlett?)? The BEAUTIFUL Paint you got?


----------



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem

Great story, you all did GREAT!!! Yes lets hear an update on your gorgeous little filly you purchased!!


----------



## Zexious

Rueger is looking fantastic  Glad to hear things are going so well :>


----------



## CrossCountry

Here's an update on our filly! *We ended naming her Cheyenne!* (She's a brat.. we're working through that..)

When she came to us, her hooves were horrible, she didn't trailer load (it took two hours to get her in the trailer), she bit, kicked and was just a feisty little thing. She now loads, leads and we are working on squaring up, trotting in-hand and becoming "bombproof". She definitely is much more difficult for me to work with because she doesn't take things in stride. If something is scary, Rueger takes time to think before reacting. This little girl does not! She just runs..or rears. So we have been working through all of her quirks, and she is really turning out well. One thing I have found really funny is, when Rueger freaks out he can be so strong, so can my 16.3 mare! But this little girl, she will try with all her might to throw me off balance or run away.. but I hardly move! She's definitely not the strongest horse I've worked with. (I mean she's still a horse, but she's just so small!) She's about 13.1-13.2 right now. I am hoping to do several halter classes, and in-hand trails with her. I want to get her out and about while she is still young. For the last two weeks she has been lame. She's got an abscess in her hoof.. Since she had never had her hooves done, when we had them trimmed, it created an abscess. (I don't know how.. that's just what our vet said.) She's doing pretty well now, just a few more soakings and the abscess should open up. 

So I'm pretty much doing exactly what I did with Rueger, with her. She's so pretty, and can really be sweet if she wants to. She's also *starting* to think before reacting, which to me, is a really good sign. 

Rueger is doing well too. He's enjoying his time off. My mare and I have started jumping, so that should keep me busy.


----------



## dkb811

*She's a gorgeous little thing!*


----------



## Zexious

She's got a gorgeous face! And apparently an attitude to match xD It's always the pretty ones, right?  Is it just me, or does she look super long? o,o

How goes the jumping?


----------



## CrossCountry

Zexious; The jumping is going well, were both trying to figure out what works best hahah!

Were leaving in about an hour to the vet... Rueger gets his wolf teeth pulled today! He's gonna be hurting bahahah. The poor guy.

I'm going to a Rodeo on Sunday and it's about two hours away. I'm taking Misti and we are competing in several different events. Some of my friends are going too, so that will be really fun! I also finally got another breast collar. I'm super happy with it.

I will do another update when I get home!


----------



## Corporal

Cross Country, Gosh, I'm SO SORRY that I've missed your thread. I am so proud of what you have accomplished. You KNOW that it wasn't easy. I just wanted to say that v this photo needs to be framed.








The two of you are just plain adorable!!


----------



## Endiku

Woah I think I missed hearing aboutvthe filly! Is she a Mustang too? Or another project?


----------



## Zexious

Good luck at the rodeo 8D Let us know how it goes~


----------



## CrossCountry

Alright so the dentist visit went awesome. One thing I have to brag about is that Rueger let the vet (whom I may mention is a man) touch him right away. Without introducing himself first the vet walked around him and put some pressure on his butt to help get him in the chute. Usually if a man doesn't pet his head and work their way back, or introduce themselves he will freak out and bolt or do something stupid, but he didn't even care. The vet was able to pet him everywhere and give him the sedative. For Rueger to be able to accept that a man is touching him (HIS BUTT!) without being introduced, is a HUGE step in the right direction. He wasn't even sedated yet! Sorry I just had to brag. :lol:

He got his wolf teeth pulled, and had the rest of his teeth floated. They were in sad shape, so hopefully this visit will help him start to gain more weight. He really was an absolute angel today. I think the vet techs and the vet fell in love with him! I'm just so proud of him. Considering that he's been out to pasture for almost a month with minimal work, I'd say he did awesome! I've posted some photos of the awkward lanky kid. :lol: And yes he did have his legs crossed like that the entire procedure!



Corporal said:


> Cross Country, Gosh, I'm SO SORRY that I've missed your thread. I am so proud of what you have accomplished. You KNOW that it wasn't easy. I just wanted to say that v this photo needs to be framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two of you are just plain adorable!!


Thank you so much! It wasn't easy at all, but it was entirely worth it! I love that photo too. 



Endiku said:


> Woah I think I missed hearing aboutvthe filly! Is she a Mustang too? Or another project?


I call her my "rescue". I got her from a lady who never worked with her. She hadn't had her feet done, or ever been really touched. She's a registered APHA Paint, and another project. She's been a real difficult girl, but is coming around slowly. She will be joining me at the Rodeo, I am hoping to pony her through a few events! She's only a year old, and is a complete sponge. She soaks up everything that is taught to her.


----------



## Zexious

Awwww! You must be so proud <3


----------



## Bo20

Subbing! Loved Rueger's journey. I just read through it all.


----------



## CrossCountry

Sorry I haven't updated! I've been pretty sick, luckily I'm starting to get over it. I start school on Monday so I won't be updating a whole lot after then.

The Rodeo was amazing. I placed in one event and got $15. I was there to train Misti, so it went really well. I also took Misti swimming in the river. I have been wanting to do that forever, and I'm so glad I did! Rueger is doing awesome, finally gaining some weight (and keeping it on). I got two rabbits, a German Angora and a Jersey Wooly. They are super sweet.. OH AND LOOK! LOOK AT RUEGER'S TAIL! IT ACTUALLY IS STARTING TO LOOK LIKE A TAIL! *Excitement!*

Well that's pretty much all I have to update with! I'm loving still having Rueger, he is just precious.


----------



## CrossCountry

I've got some really exciting news! 

I'm going to Palomino Valley on Thursday! I get to pick out a mustang while I'm there, and then we will pick it up in two weeks! We are going to take a tour of the facilities and I will be spending almost a whole day there. I am so excited! I am going to look at conformation, temperament, and try to find one with a kind eye. Gender doesn't really matter to me. They have them separated into HMA groups and they can tell you what HMA has what temperament, and other information. I am going to be looking for one that is mature enough to be started under saddle anytime. Good conformation, brave and confident along with a kind eye is what I will be looking for. 

In other news, nothing exciting is happening.. We are selling our Paint gelding, and my mare is lame.. We are expanding the barn to accommodate 4 outdoor stalls. This isn't much of an update, but I just thought I would share my news! I've started trick training Rueger, right now we are working on bowing. We are signed up for a show in two weeks, so were just going over all our training. I also posted a photo from my first day with him.. isn't he just adorable?


----------



## CrossCountry

Oh my.. Look at this girlie. She is gorgeous. 

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6739

I really like this girl too. 

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6735


----------



## horsedream568

Oh my gosh! They are gorgeous!!! I love the first one!!


----------



## CrossCountry

Well dang, we had to move the trip up a week! Luckily that allows me to get my mare's hooves done tomorrow. She threw a shoe and completely ripped up her hoof, and is currently lame. I'm still extremely excited about the trip, does anyone know if photos are allowed? I'm calling tomorrow to see if the horses on their website are current.. I have a lot of shows/playdays in the next few weeks, and along with school, I will be extremely busy.

I'm calling some therapeutic riding centers around my area to see if I can possibly volunteer somewhere. I'm getting older, and I don't like it one bit. I also posted an updated photo of Rueger, he started looking pregnant so I got him wormed. He is maturing nicely, but still looks like a youngin. With the rate he's maturing at now, he will be started under saddle next summer.


----------



## Corporal

You are a great trainer, but who is in charge of the BLM?
*Sex:* Filly *Age:* 2 Years *Height (in hands):*  14.5
?????
Maybe the same people who are in the Forest "Circus." ROFL


----------



## CrossCountry

Corporal said:


> You are a great trainer, but who is in charge of the BLM?
> *Sex:* Filly *Age:* 2 Years *Height (in hands):*  14.5
> ?????
> Maybe the same people who are in the Forest "Circus." ROFL


I know! I'm so glad I wasn't the only one bothered by that! That is my biggest pet peeve! They also messed up on the coat colors of some..


----------



## CrossCountry

Hi my name is Misti and I'm a freak. (No updates here!)


----------



## CrossCountry

We leave tomorrow! *dances* I'm extremely excited for this. It's going to be so much fun! I hope they allow me to take pictures. I am set up to meet tag #9700 (the first filly I posted). I really hope she turns out to be what I'm looking for! The horses are doing great and Rueger seems to be turning to a silver color.. It's wierd.


----------



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem

Updates?? How did it go??


----------



## Roman

^^^^^^


----------



## CrossCountry

Muaaah I've been putting off updating, so sorry! 

Okay so we arrived at 1 and were able to tour the whole facility. It is really well set up, the horses are all in great condition, and I was thoroughly impressed. I found tag 9700 and she was amazing. Even more then I could hope for. I got to the pen she was in, and there were over 20 horses in it. I found her immediately and she whinnied and trotted over. I was able to love on her and I just fell in love. She is extremely kind, and loved all the attention she got. SHE IS HUGE!! She almost looks full draft in person. I was so surprised that she just came over, directly to me. It was the weirdest thing I have ever experienced. 

I really want to adopt her, and actually have filled out an application. The thing is, before my parents sign it - I need to raise $600 to pay for the trip and her adoption fee. As a teen without a job, that's hard. I am currently selling all my extra tack, and working for my family. I'm really worried that they are going to adopt her out, and while that would be great for her, I guess I'm a little protective. (Is that the right word?)

I'm working towards adopting her, but in the meantime I am working with Rueger. He is learning how to pony so he can go to rodeos with me and my mare. I can't believe I've had him for 6 months already! How crazy is that? I love him to death, but he sure can be a knucklehead!  

I am debating blanketing him or not.. The only reason I would is to help him keep on weight? He is going to be fed hay and grain all through winter, so I don't know if a blanket would be helpful? We blanketed Kiowa and Misti last winter. Let me know your opinions on it!

Anyways I've posted some photos of tag 9700. She will be named Echo of I end up adopting her! I also posted another with Rueger.. Isn't he just adorable? I have no idea where my mare is in that photo, but oh well! Kiowa is on the left, Cheyenne in the middle, and Rueger on the right!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Look at her! She's a gorgeous thing. Love love LOVE her eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

I had fun with the horses tonight. I found out what I can do right now to help prepare Rueger for starting undersaddle next summer... DUN DUN DUNNNN. He can wear a bit while we work! *Evil smirk* I got his wolf teeth removed a while ago as you remember, so now I can officially get him used to wearing a bit. (Which he hates!) We were working on groundwork, and I decided to jump him over some barrels, at liberty keep in mind. He took off after one of the runs, and went bucking off. So I sighed and left the arena. He whinnied and galloped full speed towards me, sliding to a stop. It had to be the most adorable thing ever.. He was like "Moooooooom where are you going!?" Anyways all our groundwork will now be done wearing a bit. You would be proud of Rueger though. By the end of the training session, his mouth was quiet! He was holding the bit and not chewing it. I have a video of me screaming, "OH MY GOSH RUEGER YOUR MOUTH IS QUIET *more squealing*."

We played around with some things, and I swung up onto his back from each side to keep him accustomed to it. It was a great day with him, and he is just amazing. I'm going to start ground driving him soon. And now some pictures for your enjoyment!




DraftyAiresMum said:


> Look at her! She's a gorgeous thing. Love love LOVE her eye.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Doesn't she just look sweet as can be?


----------



## CrossCountry

Lots of things have happened in the past month. I switched schools, got contacts, and Rueger grew 1 inch. :shock: He is 14.3 1/2 right now! So close to 15 hands! His base is still very narrow, and I think its how he's built, so no changing that! He still is so sweet. My friend and I went on a trail walk with the youngsters, and they did great! We were passed by cars, walked by a ditch, had birds attack us and saw scary shiny things in trees. Rueger was brave and awesome. Cheyenne also was good, but a little pushy. 

So I've been thinking about the EMM. It's coming back to Nampa next year, actually the application form is already up. I'm leaning towards not doing it. I already have two youngsters to start in the next year or two, along with my mare to ride and my dad's gelding to train. I'm also going to college soon.. My plate is already full, and I don't think I'm going to be selling any of our horses soon. Adding another yearling (especially if they are actually yearlings this time) would be too much. Feeding another youngster up for 2 or three years until they can be started isn't feasible. We could easily do it, but it's a lot of money. On the pro side; It would give me a lot of experience, and it probably wouldn't be as stressful this time because I know what's going on. I could always sell the yearling I get.. and it also gives me a second chance to place better. If I don't end up doing it, then I would love to adopt the mustang mare I saw at Palomino Valley. I don't know if that's feasible either.

What is your opinion? My parents would love for me to do it again, and are in full support, so that's not a problem.

Anyways, Rueger is doing well. The barn is clean, and everyone is good. He is a sweetheart and is actually keeping on weight well. I took the horses to a bombproofing clinic. I had to leave Rueger at home, so we took Cheyenne and Misti. (Oh the joy of a two horse trailer!) They did great. Cheyenne is practically bombproof already, but my mare is freaky. She was rearing and dying the whole time. Finally we had a breakthrough and she calmed down and did better. I am impressed with Cheyenne and she has come so far!

I had something important to post, but I forgot.. Now for lots of random photos!


----------



## CrossCountry

*UPDATE UPDATE! 

MY DAD AND I ARE GOING TO BUY MY MOM A MINIATURE HORSE!!!! WERE ON OUR WAY NOW!

(and I thought I didn't want another horse...)*


----------



## CrossCountry

Three posts in one day, goodness gracious I'm going crazy.

*DUN DUN DUN..*

Welcome to the family little girl. She is a 6 month old POA, and will reach about 12 hands high. My mom is in love.


----------



## Golden Horse

The little one is too cute!

It sounds like you are going to be busy busy for the foreseeable future, if you aren't selling any I would be wary of taking on another Yearling to makeover, it is possible to take on just too much to do anything well. 

You did really well with Rueger though, I have every confidence that you could do it again with another one, you have the knack.


----------



## CrossCountry

Alright so I have a bit of an update! 

You remember Kiowa? Well we were trying to sell him and because he's a really tough horse to ride, we weren't able to. Our farrier had us come out to see a QH gelding named Gunner. Here's some background info: 7 year old gelding. Worked on a ranch, has been a team roping horse and was previously owned and ridden by a 84 year old man. Well this horse is an angel, super light and responsive. We bought him and the guy took Kiowa as a partial trade. So now we have Gunner!! I've ridden him a couple of times now, but tonight I will really see what he can do! I'm super excited and I think he will be a good horse for my parents..

And what would this post be without pictures?


----------



## CrossCountry

Tonight I worked with the kiddo. I actually ended up hopping on for a short "ride", and he was awesome! It was 3 minutes max, as I am waiting until next spring/summer to start him. So far we can walk, turn, back and stop. He is almost 15 hands, he has 1/2 an inch to go! He really is filling out nicely, and is officially 3 years old! He is just an amazing horse and loves to work. Do you guys have any idea when he will start to look like a mature horse and not a youngster? He is definitely not looking as young, but he doesn't look mature yet.. 

Rueger Booger... He's so adorable, erm I mean handsome. (Also he is going to be a fun horse to gallop on!)


----------



## southernbound

Read this whole thread and you are AMAZING and so sweet and your babies are lovely! My filly was HUGE height wise, 15.3-16 hands but didn't stop looking like a baby until she was almost 6, and at 10 she's still a pretty narrow thing. Some are just late bloomers


----------



## CrossCountry

Well you guys.. I have some exciting news... *Rueger had his first OFFICIAL ride tonight. Bit, saddle, everything!* I went out to go ride my mare, and instead I grabbed Rueger. He moves off pressure super well and we actually trotted.. He is so smooth! His ears were forwards and he was extremely happy the entire time! He had a hard time with turning, but by the end he was turning off leg pressure and slight direct reining. I'm so proud of him. He just takes everything in stride, it was about a 30 minute ride. He still has along way to go, but I would say he is doing extremely well. Would this be a bad thing to do maybe once a week? It would be once a week until it snows, and then he would be started again when the snow melts.. 

He is three now, and really feels/looks sturdy but I feel extremely bad whenever I'm on him.. Is this normal? I'll get new conformation shots soon.. 

*Pictures go in order of the ride.*



southernbound said:


> Read this whole thread and you are AMAZING and so sweet and your babies are lovely! My filly was HUGE height wise, 15.3-16 hands but didn't stop looking like a baby until she was almost 6, and at 10 she's still a pretty narrow thing. Some are just late bloomers


Thank you so much southernbound, that really means a lot to me! I've heard that mustangs grow until their older (8 ish) because of the draft influence. So he still has some hope! Does your mare take up your leg well? I just look GIGANTIC on Rueger..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think riding him once or twice a week until it snows would be great for him. Get a solid foundation on him now, then start working him more consistently once the snow melts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernbound

In 100% agreement with drafty. He's 3 and you're light! Perfect combo  (Oh! and random note. His back feet are looking excellent now!)


----------



## Golden Horse

I differ a little from the others, because I was raised differently I guess, to me I don't like riding 2/3 year olds, much, especially one who looks as backward as this little guy.

I know others think differently, and that's fine, so I guess my advice will be, if you want to ride him I would rather you did 15 mins every other day, rather than half an hour once a week. He will certainly remember the work he has done in the fall, so letting him chill out when the snow is down is a great idea, you will have a good starting point to move on from.


----------



## CrossCountry

Any opinions are appreciated! I am trying to figure out what would be the best thing to do! I've only worked with greenies, not completely started a youngster. Thank you guys for helping me decide what to do, I really do appreciate it!



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think riding him once or twice a week until it snows would be great for him. Get a solid foundation on him now, then start working him more consistently once the snow melts.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what my thought was! 



southernbound said:


> In 100% agreement with drafty. He's 3 and you're light! Perfect combo  (Oh! and random note. His back feet are looking excellent now!)


I'm 18% of his body weight, and what I've read is that their limit should be between 15 - 20% so I'm definitely on the upper half! About the feet, I think they are looking so much better too! We just had the farrier out, and he loves Rueger's feet! :lol:



Golden Horse said:


> I differ a little from the others, because I was raised differently I guess, to me I don't like riding 2/3 year olds, much, especially one who looks as backward as this little guy.
> 
> I know others think differently, and that's fine, so I guess my advice will be, if you want to ride him I would rather you did 15 mins every other day, rather than half an hour once a week. He will certainly remember the work he has done in the fall, so letting him chill out when the snow is down is a great idea, you will have a good starting point to move on from.


I agree with you Golden Horse. I feel terrible when I'm on his back, even though he is perfectly fine (or acts like it). I would like to get some type of foundation on him, and there is only a few weeks before snow hits here. 

I like your idea of 15 minutes every other day! I gives you just enough time to work on the basics, but not enough to exhaust the kid. If I do end up working with him until the snow hits, that will be what I do.


----------



## Golden Horse

The 20% is a guide line, and I would certainly be cautious of putting 20% on a baby, plenty of time to be making them carry to their full potential. Remember that he is still very green so I would stick to walking, maybe to odd jog, not to many turns, and no tight turns, make it as easy as you can for him. It isn't just your weight, but learning to balance the height, he has only had to balance himself as yet.

I know that you will do all the research and will do only what you feel comfortable with, throughout this you have shown your self to be a very mature young lady, capable of reading everything and then making a choice. I just know that you always have the interests of your horses first, and will make the right choices for you and Rueger all the way along.


----------



## CrossCountry

Am I the only one who wants to stay inside by the fireplace? Brr it's cold out. Anyways, my english stuff finally arrived!! My saddle now fits Misti and I can start riding English again! I'm so excited! I still can't decide if I want to blanket Rueger. Or both the youngsters. What would you suggest?

Unfortunately I'm on my phone, so I will have to do two posts for pictures..but here you go!



Golden Horse said:


> The 20% is a guide line, and I would certainly be cautious of putting 20% on a baby, plenty of time to be making them carry to their full potential. Remember that he is still very green so I would stick to walking, maybe to odd jog, not to many turns, and no tight turns, make it as easy as you can for him. It isn't just your weight, but learning to balance the height, he has only had to balance himself as yet.
> 
> I know that you will do all the research and will do only what you feel comfortable with, throughout this you have shown your self to be a very mature young lady, capable of reading everything and then making a choice. I just know that you always have the interests of your horses first, and will make the right choices for you and Rueger all the way along.


Thank you so much Golden Horse! I have decided to put it off until next spring/summer because we have snow predicted on Thursday! He's still young, and could use the time to mature. I was getting too excited, so now I've realized that I can wait. I will use the time to continue our groundwork, it will all help when I am working with him undersaddle! Having a good groundwork foundation is crucial in my book.


----------



## CrossCountry

One more photo of Misti Mae..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That color looks nice on Misti.

I don't blanket. Aires is part wooly mammoth, so always grows a thick coat. His pre-winter coat is already as long and thick as a normal horse's full-on winter coat...and he's just getting started. By the time real winter hits, his coat will be 4" long and at least double, if not triple, layered. So, personal preference, I don't blanket.

However, blanketing or not depends on a lot of factors: how cold and wet your winters get, what kind of shelter your horses have, how much of a winter coat your horses grow. 

I blanketed my old gelding, but that was because he was an Arab/NSH cross who had lived his whole life in the desert, so didn't grow much of a winter coat. He had adequate shelter and our winters aren't horrible, but he was absolutely miserable without a blanket. Heck, he hated indoor stalls, yet when it got cold and rainy or snowy, he'd happily stay in an indoor stall with no complaint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Well..We got our first snow today  I was hoping for a few more nice days but it looks to be snow from here on out. I have my mare blanketed, but I didn't blanket the youngsters. I will be bringing Rueger in for nights in the barn. Dang, I had really hoped it wouldn't snow. Time to get the barn ready for winter. 

My mare is not impressed with being blanketed.



DraftyAiresMum said:


> That color looks nice on Misti.
> 
> I don't blanket. Aires is part wooly mammoth, so always grows a thick coat. His pre-winter coat is already as long and thick as a normal horse's full-on winter coat...and he's just getting started. By the time real winter hits, his coat will be 4" long and at least double, if not triple, layered. So, personal preference, I don't blanket.
> 
> However, blanketing or not depends on a lot of factors: how cold and wet your winters get, what kind of shelter your horses have, how much of a winter coat your horses grow.
> 
> I blanketed my old gelding, but that was because he was an Arab/NSH cross who had lived his whole life in the desert, so didn't grow much of a winter coat. He had adequate shelter and our winters aren't horrible, but he was absolutely miserable without a blanket. Heck, he hated indoor stalls, yet when it got cold and rainy or snowy, he'd happily stay in an indoor stall with no complaint.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure of how good a coat Rueger will be growing. I know for a fact he's never been blanketed, and has survived :lol: I think I will just feed him up and see how he does. We are putting a shelter/run-in in the pasture this month, but now that it has snowed I'm not sure how well that plan will go.. Other than that they have trees but not an actual shelter. The trees are great for shade during the summer, but I'm not convinced they will help during the winter.


----------



## CrossCountry

It's too cold here...


----------



## CrossCountry

Our average temperature is 7 degrees...


----------



## Corporal

I try not to blanket BUT my blankets are stored on the shelf in the grain room, at-the-ready to use! My horses have built some very nice coats and my chickens are so feathered out with down that I'm thinking about saving the feathers from the ones I'm butchering!!
We went from "Indian Summer" here straight to January!!!! After some cold rain this weekend, we get to go right back into the deep freeze.
Still, there is ALWAYS ground training and manners training that anybody can do every time you handle your horse(s). I am so pleased that my 16'3hh KMH gelding ("Long Arm of the Law") now automatically drops his head when I want to put a rope around his neck or to be haltered. He follows the English commands. You know, just training them to take commands verbally is such a good thing to show off a horse you are planning on selling in the future.
Those aren't my plans, but I thought I'd share.
I LOVE you English saddle/bridle combo! =D


----------



## CrossCountry

Alright, we have a BLM check on Sunday. I'm actually really nervous.. Rueger is in good shape - teeth done, hooves done, wormed and vaccinated. How do you think he looks? I'm terrified they are going to take him. Also I'm almost sure they will want to touch him to feel his condition, but he doesn't typically let new people touch him.. Especially men. Will they think I'm abusing him? The photos are from today. What should I do in preparation? Everything is clean and the stalls are mucked out. Fence is in good shape, horses are healthy. He's not blanketed, will they want him blanketed? Oh goodness..

I'm freaking out. I need to breathe.. Rueger is such a ham, I love him so much.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He looks great, hon. Just breathe.

About the new people and men thing, just explain it to them and explain that you've been working with him on it. I'm sure they'll understand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman

You'll do fine! I bet all they want to see is no ribs sticking out, no chunks of fur missing, trimmed hooves, and no signs of abuse. :wink: It'll be fine.


----------



## karliejaye

If Reuger is in bad enough shape to be taken by BLM, about 95% of all horses need to be seized! You will be fine!
Explain how you have been working through his fear issues and they will understand...he was feral less than a year ago!


----------



## Malice

They won't try to touch him, make you pull him out nothing. Atleast they don't do that in colorado. All they they want to see is if their water, food, if the pen he's in is safe and if he has shelter.


----------



## CrossCountry

I was worried about absolutely nothing. They came out and took a look at him and his hooves, said he looked great and then left. Thank you guys so much for reassuring me. I'm pretty sure my dad was going to be so mad if I didn't stop talking, so my dad thanks you too. :lol:

Buuuuuuuuuuut we asked if they ever transfer horses between facilities (Palomino Valley to the Boise facility to be exact) and they said they don't typically do things like that. They are going to ask their boss about it though and give us a call! If Echo (tag #9700) can be transferred to the Boise facility there is a BIG chance we are going to adopt her. Either way we are making a trip out to the Boise facility sometime this week to see the horses they just brought in! If I remember correctly they just brought in 30(?) horses from Palomino Valley..


----------



## southernbound

CrossCountry said:


> I was worried about absolutely nothing. They came out and took a look at him and his hooves, said he looked great and then left. Thank you guys so much for reassuring me. I'm pretty sure my dad was going to be so mad if I didn't stop talking, so my dad thanks you too. :lol:
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuut we asked if they ever transfer horses between facilities (Palomino Valley to the Boise facility to be exact) and they said they don't typically do things like that. They are going to ask their boss about it though and give us a call! If Echo (tag #9700) can be transferred to the Boise facility there is a BIG chance we are going to adopt her. Either way we are making a trip out to the Boise facility sometime this week to see the horses they just brought in! If I remember correctly they just brought in 30(?) horses from Palomino Valley..


 So Glad it went well! If you go to the facility take lots of pictures! I'm so jealous you're so close to a holding area


----------



## egrogan

Phew...just read this straight through from the beginning. What an amazing story you have! Can't wait to follow along and see what comes next for you and your little herd.


----------



## CrossCountry

I'm calling the BLM today to ask about having Echo brought up to Boise. I've filled out an adoption application and I just need to mail it in. I've also decided against doing the EMM this year, and focus more on my horsemanship skills. I am going to start lessons again and work with my old trainer more closely! Should be fun!



southernbound said:


> So Glad it went well! If you go to the facility take lots of pictures! I'm so jealous you're so close to a holding area


I take photos of everything! I didn't know there was a holding facility so close to me until the EMM. I'm excited to go visit and I'm thinking about asking for jobs/volunteer opportunities! I would love to help out..



egrogan said:


> Phew...just read this straight through from the beginning. What an amazing story you have! Can't wait to follow along and see what comes next for you and your little herd.


Holy cow! You read the whole thing? That's amazing, thank you! I'm really excited for our future too!


----------



## CrossCountry

Well I have some bad news (well I guess it could be good depending on how you look at it) and good news. The bad news is that Echo (tag #9700) has been adopted, she now lives in Nebraska! I'm really glad she got a home, but a little sad that I missed my chance. The good news is that we have an appointment to go visit the Boise facility on Friday! That will be so much fun, and it will give me a chance to look at potential horses for adoption and volunteer opportunities.

Also my mom got back on a horse and went around the arena a few times! It was so exciting!


----------



## CrossCountry

We visited the Boise facility today! It was really nice, they had lots of horses. Dry mares, geldings, foal and mare pairs, yearlings, two year olds, and burros. I saw a few fillies I like, but nothing that makes me scream "I WANT YOU". Only a few came up and were friendly, but overall it was a nice experience. They get new horses in the spring, and I've also got the go ahead to adopt again in the spring! I am going to spend time and decide what I'm going to do.

It was a good day! *Southernbound* I only got a few photos, I was so distracted.. We will be going out again sometime though!


----------



## CrossCountry

I waste my life looking at these horses.. But they are just so darn beautiful! I actually really like these ones..

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7331

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7328

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7315

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6387

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7316

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7312


----------



## southernbound

CrossCountry said:


> I waste my life looking at these horses.. But they are just so darn beautiful! I actually really like these ones..
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7331
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7328
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7315
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6387
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7316
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7312


Love the pictures! And oh man I feel ya. I waste so much time looking at mustangs I dont have time for XD. I hope you get a new pal in the spring! Thats not too far off.


----------



## TNcowgirl35

Good Luck! I will hopefully be participating in the competition in the next year or two. Please keep this updated! This is a goal of mine and id love to see how you do!


----------



## CrossCountry

southernbound said:


> Love the pictures! And oh man I feel ya. I waste so much time looking at mustangs I dont have time for XD. I hope you get a new pal in the spring! Thats not too far off.


Spring definitely isn't far off! It gives me time to figure out what I'm going to do with my life.. College soon and maybe another EMM... *goes crazy*



TNcowgirl35 said:


> Good Luck! I will hopefully be participating in the competition in the next year or two. Please keep this updated! This is a goal of mine and id love to see how you do!


I hope you are able to do it! It's a lot of fun. You should make a thread when you do so I can be jealous of your adventures..hehe.


----------



## CrossCountry

Rueger and the other horses say Merry Christmas!!


----------



## CrossCountry

It's officially 2015.. wow.

The good news is that I can start looking at mustangs! I know the Boise BLM gets new ones the middle of January, so we will be taking a visit to it soon. I am looking for conformation and temperament mainly. I'm thinking I'd like a mare, but a gelding would be alright too. I start school again on Monday, so I won't have much of a life until summer. We are going to a clinic down in California in March, and I'm trying to decide if I will take Misti or Rueger. If I get 15 or more rides on Rueger I'll probably take him, but if not I'll take my mare.

I'm really worrying that Rueger is just not going to grow! He's 14.2 and so tiny..That hight would be okay if he was thick and stocky, but he's just not built like that. I guess we'll see.

Also I'm looking into Rocky Mountain College, does anyone have experience with that college? The equestrian program looks amazing, and it's not too far away from where I live. I don't mind going far away. If anyone has suggestions on colleges to look at, I'd love to hear! And finally a throw back picture to the parade! (Yes I know he was being a turd and pawing, but it makes for a good picture..)


----------



## Drifting

CrossCountry, when my horse turned 2 he was 14.2 and really.. shrimpy.. He's coming 3 now and only 15 hands, maybe 15.1 and getting very stocky. He may even grow a few more inches.. But he's maturing so slowly.. So hopefully yours is just slow to mature!


----------



## LoveofOTTB

So I have to say I read the ENTIRE THING! haha What you did with Him is just so amazing and he is so darn cute! He seems like he is braver than my 10 year old OTTB. lol


----------



## CrossCountry

What do you think of this guy? 

Mustang Gelding


----------



## Roman

He's cute! I don't know if it's just me but does he have high withers? They look pointy and then his neck "arches"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He's cute.

I think what you're seeing, Roman, is a lack of topline.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's cute.
> 
> I think what you're seeing, Roman, is a lack of topline.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, ok. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

He will grow! My friend has a lanky haffy/QH cross. As a three year old he was super dooper lanky and pony size. Over the winter he turn into a horse! Seriously! He's a thick hansom beast now! 

This was him as a 3 year old 



This is him now, as a four year old 




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Icyred

Don't worry about height! My 2012 model was barely 14.1 this past spring and now he is about 15 hh and still growing (not to mentioned he has FILLED out!). I was worried about him when he was a yearling because he looked like a weanling but have no fear, just give him some more time!


----------



## BigNickMontana

Great thread, I have been kind of Obsessed with the Mustangs after spending a bunch of time with them down in the wild at the Pryor Mountain refuge. 

I can tell you have given yours a really good home. 

I will be looking forward to see how he turns out.


----------



## Corporal

I looked at the pictures and I think I'd pass. The photos have poor angles, and the way his mane is flipped over his neck makes him look like his neck is stocky. I like his shoulder and his neck and his topline is okay. What I didn't like about him was watching him over the poles. He doesn't reach...at all. I think he would be difficult to collect. It's always good to watch a horse at libery. My grade (unregistered, adopted QH) "Buster Brown" has a beautiful floating trot that I see him do in the pasture. He hesitates and often I see some passage in it. I don't have to try to teach it to him.
They WILL find somebody to adopt this one bc they've already gentled him.
Your training program and the way _you_ train deserves a better build. Keep looking. =D


----------



## Skyseternalangel

RE the college, my friend attended and loved it. She got to experience all kinds of disciplines and learned a lot.


----------



## CrossCountry

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7375

What do you guys think of this girl? I really like her eye and how stocky she will be when weight is put on. Honest opinions please!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

I actually really like this guy too! He looks really kind and smart.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7393
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

Can't help you, I like them both. 

Not qualified to comment on confo though.

Having a Palomino myself I naturally like her,

but then he does look like he well might be attentive to you.


----------



## javi

I spent most of the afternoon reading through your thread and I am in awe. I cant to see what ya get next.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

CrossCountry said:


> I actually really like this guy too! He looks really kind and smart.
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7393
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like this guy better than the mare. She's got a long back and there's just something about her that I'm not a fan of. The gelding has a nice short back and is overall put together nicely.

Now this girl is super nice. Not sure if she's older than you wamt, though.
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7312
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

She's really pretty, DraftyAires.


----------



## CrossCountry

Just a small update on the kiddo. He has reached 15 hands, but not much else is happening. I've decided to wait until late February/early March to adopt another Mustang. It just needs to warm up before I can even convince myself to work outside..Brr.

That's pretty much all I have for now..I hope you all are doing great!


----------



## Tracer

So I just finished reading this, and I've got to say you have done an AMAZING job. Rueger looks like he'll be a breeze to finish off. The connection you have with him is incredible.

I have a dream of doing this, alas I'm in Australia! Last year there was (what I think was) the first ever Brumby challenge, and if I had the facilities, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## CrossCountry

So bad news  The mustang I was prepared to adopt, literally in three days, has been adopted! I'm really sad because that was pretty much the only mustang I have been interested in for a while and it was the perfect set up too. I'm sure I'll find another with time but for now I'm going to sulk... Poop.

Rueger is doing well on a positive note! Not growing but being adorable as always..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman

:evil:

Well that STINKS!! It's never fun when you're about to do something and plans change.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm sorry, hun. That stinks. :-(


----------



## CrossCountry

I'm disappointed but hopefully it will work out next time!

Since I haven't posted pictures in a while, here's my cat Loki being adorable..I wish I had updated pictures of Rueger but I don't.. Sorry!


----------



## Roman

I love the pictures of them yawning. I've gotten several of my cats. XD I hope you'll find another Mustang soon.


----------



## CrossCountry

We are going to have some big changes around here! We are selling Cheyenne the paint filly, and Misti, my mare. Cheyenne just needs someone to work with her consistently. I would, but this filly DESPISES me. She relates me to the electric fence shock because I was petting her and she touched the fence, and now thinks I did it. She holds grudges for a long long time too. I've tried gaining her trust again, but no way is she going to like me ever again. Poo. Either way she'd do so much better in a home where she will be worked with and trained to be a show horse, that is what she deserves. At best she would be a trail horse with us.

I'm selling my mare because for the last two years, she's been a pain in the butt to work with. She also attacks everyone in the herd, and bullies them with no end. During her heats she is terrible to ride, she bucks, rears and balks and is just a pain. I can deal with it but it's getting to the point where I just don't enjoy riding horses anymore because she just stresses me out so much. I feel terrible about selling her because she was my first horse, but I just really want to enjoy riding again.

I was considering selling Rueger because feeding him up for another two or three years until he can be started is just unrealistic, but I can't. He has so much potential and is just a sweetheart (and he doesn't have heats, praise the lord). I think I'll put one or two short rides on him every week this summer.

So by this summer hopefully we will be down to three horses. Rueger, Gunner & Gracie. Life is going to change, and I'm going to miss my mare but I think it's best.


----------



## Roman

Oh, I'm so sorry.  But it probably is for the best, both for you and all the horses.  

Are you still looking for another mustang?


----------



## CrossCountry

I'm not sure. I have to consider the time that needs to be put into training, and the fact that I'm going to college soon. I think I may just look for a well broke horse that I can have fun on and go to gymkhanas on, but one that my parents can still ride when I'm away at college. 

*sighs* I don't deal well with change. My mare is up on Craigslist and I have a few people interested...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal

CrossCountry said:


> I think I may just look for a well broke horse that I can have fun on and go to gymkhanas on, but one that my parents can still ride when I'm away at college.


You have proven that you know how to train. DH is an attorney (7 years college), DD is also an attorney (7 years college), other DD's have their Bachelor's (4 years college), and I have a Bachelors and 232 hours of credit (8 years college). Two DD's worked part time while they went to school. It was very stressful.
You should enjoy college and study hard. Taking a well broken horse with you to spend your free time between semesters showing is the best thing you can do for yourself. Broken horses get better bc they are ridden. Green horses get worse bc they just sit. =D


----------



## CrossCountry

Well life hasn't been super great lately.. I sold my mare, and Cheyenne. Then I bought a new gelding that has arthritis and the treatment is too expensive for me to continue, so I'm going to have to take him back  He's so perfect but wont be able to compete in gymkhanas because of his arthritis, and that's the only thing I do. The cost of injections is way too expensive and there isn't even a 100% success rate. 

Since Jake's lame and we told the owner we'd treat it for a month, I have been working with Rueger. He is becoming increasingly aggressive towards men (farrier can't trim hooves, vet can't touch him to give sedation..bleh) and he has developed an intense fear of needles and deworming syringes. 

The time I have spent training him has paid off a bit because he still trusts me and I am able to work with him to help him overcome his fear of deworming syringes. I spent a good half hour working with him and by the end I could deworm him with no problem. I also rubbed the syringe in his jugular groove (where a shot is done) and "poked" him with the flat tip (no needle). He did really well and got lots of love and treats when we were done. I also put a ride on him a week ago and he did great - as usual. 

I'm feeling a little jaded when it comes to his fear of men. I have worked tirelessly to get him over it, but there has been no improvement. Our vet just came out to give him his vaccines and Rueger ended up twitched, laying down and hog tied (it was necessary, trust me I wouldn't have let them do it if it wasn't) to get ONE shot. He was a true threat to our vet's well being. (Rearing, striking and turning his hind end to the vet.) I just don't know what to do.. I'm considering selling him. I don't want my parents to have to deal with him when I'm gone..Is it worth keeping a horse that can't even get his feet done or vaccinations? I've worked with him on this for a year..and there isn't any improvement. How can I even think of getting another horse when I can't even train Rueger?! 

It's like, when I get him broke - what do I do with him? If he doesn't get over his fear of men, how can I take him to shows if he bolts whenever a man looks at him? (Okay that's a bit of an exaggeration..but still.) I have my eye on a 4 year old gelding that was imprinted and worked with since the day he was born, I'd love to get him.. He's even mature enough to start..Then I think if I can't even get Rueger over his fear of men - is it a good idea to get another young gelding? What did I do wrong for Rueger to not trust other people? I don't even know how to train him out of it anymore.. I've tried so many things.

Sorry for the rant, but sometimes I get tired. I can train him out of his fear of syringes, deworming and shots; but what do I do about men? I've been working on it for a year, and there really is no improvement. I love this horse, but he can be stupid. I'm glad that I have his trust and can do anything with him, but I wish other people could too. I'm not trying to point out only the bad things because he really is a great horse, but I'm just a little lost. Is it worth having my parents go through this every other month when he get's his feet done? Is it worth them possibly getting hurt? I get his title in less than a week, so I guess I will decide what to do then. *sighs*


----------



## Roman

Well, I guess the only thing you can do is find a woman trainer to help you out maybe? Or get your dad involved. Start small with your dad just hanging around the barn, doing nothing. Or messing with a saddle when Rueger in a stall or the pasture, where ever. Then maybe your dad could offer treats to him? Idk. 

Sorry Jake isn't working out. :/ Hopefully you'll find the right horse for you.


----------



## CrossCountry

Roman said:


> Well, I guess the only thing you can do is find a woman trainer to help you out maybe? Or get your dad involved. Start small with your dad just hanging around the barn, doing nothing. Or messing with a saddle when Rueger in a stall or the pasture, where ever. Then maybe your dad could offer treats to him? Idk.
> 
> Sorry Jake isn't working out. :/ Hopefully you'll find the right horse for you.


The crazy thing is that he's okay with my dad; finally got him to the stage where my dad can do *almost* anything with him that I can.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Does he have a trigger when it comes to men? Like, are there certain men that he's okay with or certain types of men that he flips out with?

I ask because Aires is afraid of most men. He has a visual trigger (light-haired men, especially if they are taller, are NOT to be trusted, in his book!), but he also will randomly wig out depending on the vibe he gets from certain people who approach him. He adores my boyfriend (mainly because Robert is the bearer of Cheetos and tropical Skittles and that makes ANYONE alright in Aires' view) and he's fine with my best friend's fiance. Both of them are taller, but dark-haired. The farrier I used to use was a definite no-go (tall and blonde).

Best thing I've found is to have whoever matches his visual trigger approach him with his favorite treats. Always have them approach at the shoulder and make sure that their body language is as non-threatening as possible. Once he's okay with them standing there, have them reach out and try to touch/scratch his withers. Work your way up from there with LOTS of treats for being tolerant.

As for the dewormer...applesauce. Fill an empty dewormer tube with applesauce and give it to him every few days. After a little while, he'll be eager to get that tube, no matter what it has in it. That's how I have a horse who will suck a syringe of anything straight out of your hand like it's going out of style. :lol:


----------



## Roman

CrossCountry said:


> The crazy thing is that he's okay with my dad; finally got him to the stage where my dad can do *almost* anything with him that I can.


Do you have brothers? Or have a guy friend that'd come out for like an hour every so often?


----------



## CrossCountry

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Does he have a trigger when it comes to men? Like, are there certain men that he's okay with or certain types of men that he flips out with?
> 
> I ask because Aires is afraid of most men. He has a visual trigger (light-haired men, especially if they are taller, are NOT to be trusted, in his book!), but he also will randomly wig out depending on the vibe he gets from certain people who approach him. He adores my boyfriend (mainly because Robert is the bearer of Cheetos and tropical Skittles and that makes ANYONE alright in Aires' view) and he's fine with my best friend's fiance. Both of them are taller, but dark-haired. The farrier I used to use was a definite no-go (tall and blonde).
> 
> Best thing I've found is to have whoever matches his visual trigger approach him with his favorite treats. Always have them approach at the shoulder and make sure that their body language is as non-threatening as possible. Once he's okay with them standing there, have them reach out and try to touch/scratch his withers. Work your way up from there with LOTS of treats for being tolerant.
> 
> As for the dewormer...applesauce. Fill an empty dewormer tube with applesauce and give it to him every few days. After a little while, he'll be eager to get that tube, no matter what it has in it. That's how I have a horse who will suck a syringe of anything straight out of your hand like it's going out of style. :lol:


Pretty much any man/woman that comes near. Teenage girls can do whatever they want with him. He's gotten used to my dad by working in the roundpen with him, and of course treats! That has taken consistent work over several months and there are still times where my dad can't get near him. Hats do tend to make a person more intimidating for him. 

The only way my farrier is able to even touch him (usually only get close to him) is if he approaches his head and works his way back. Rueger won't let him get close if he is anywhere near his body, even shoulder. Right now the farrier can't even get near Rueger to work on his feet and he is about 4 weeks overdue for a trim. Luckily his feet grow extremely slow so it's not horribly urgent that he gets his feet done. I've had my farrier give him treats, rub his favorite place and just "try to get it done". The next thing on my list is having him roundpen Rueger and try to show him that he is not messing around. When we took Rueger to the vet, the stablehand round penned him and after just a few minutes he was able to rub Rueger all over. 

I tried applesauce today and Rueger hated it! I was so surprised. So I worked with him and everytime I got the syringe near and in his mouth I gave him a packer pellet. They are his favorite things ever. After about half an hour I was able to stick the syringe into his mouth with ease and he was doing great. We'll see how he does tomorrow with it.



Roman said:


> Do you have brothers? Or have a guy friend that'd come out for like an hour every so often?


I don't have brothers and the guy friends I do have are terrified of horses. They won't get anywhere near. My parents also don't want me to bring out random teenagers because of liability reasons if they get hurt.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Just make sure that whoever round pens him knows what they're doing. I had my old farrier (and a helper) round pen Aires when he bolted last summer in an attempt to get him to realize that they were in charge too. It ended up being about a half an hour of them just chasing him around the round pen and wearing themselves out because they didn't really have a clue what they were doing (told me that they did, though). I went in right after them (with a dislocated finger, messed up wrist and scraped-up face) and round penned him for about five minutes to calm him down, then walked over without a halter or restraint of any kind and picked up all four hooves with zero problems. And yes, now the farrier and his helper kinda hate me for being able to do what they weren't able to.


----------



## anndankev

What about the man who has mustang experience that came to help a few times just after you got Rueger?

Can you contact him again?


----------



## CrossCountry

I've tried calling but haven't gotten an answer. My parents are pretty set on selling him so I'm not sure I have much of a choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye

I just wanted to chime in and say I am still super impressed with your work on him. Horse training isn't often a simple, straight, progressive path and set backs and reverting to old habits are not unheard of. No matter what, you put an excellent foundation on him. Now if you get to expand on it, or someone else does, shouldn't matter. Keep in mind that you are the one who set him up for success.
Also, I feel for you. I hate selling horses and know how hard it can be.


----------



## CrossCountry

Hoping to ride Rueger tomorrow, I will make a video of how he is with practically 8 months off of work and share it here. Hoping he shows off a bit for you guys (so of course he won't!!). 

Things have pretty much hit rock bottom here. We put our dog down, one of our goats passed away, and we lost four chickens to a coyote. Jake is dead lame with arthritis, and the owner has gone back on his word and wont answer our calls or do anything about the fact that he drugged up the horse so that even the vet (vet assistant, definitely wasn't her fault - we're not blaming her at all) couldn't tell he was lame, and we didn't find out until the drug had worn off. Luckily his temperament and everything is still perfect and amazing. We're also out the 3k we paid for him so that hurts too. The other horses are doing well so I am hoping to spend some time with them to get over this weird mood. I just wish people wouldn't give their word for something they have no intention of doing, or you know, be honest. Luckily being at the bottom means the only way to go is up.

Sorry for this little rant (again). I think this thread is just composed of rants - so thank you for following this madness. Hopefully I'll have some videos and pictures for you guys tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Forgot to add that I have a plan to get him over his fears! I'll post it tomorrow as its pretty late tonight but I feel like it would work..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Look I actually followed through on something! I rode Rueger today for 20 minutes(ish) and worked on the ground for about an hour before riding him. I've only worked with him 3 or 4 times in the last 7 months, so he did really well today. He bridles and saddles like an old pro, and stands for mounting like a statue. He's really getting the hang of turning with more leg cues being added in. His stop is getting there too. Considering that it was his third ride (in a saddle and bit) I think he's doing great. 

If you have ANY advice I would love to hear it! Feel free to point out anything that I'm doing incorrectly or could do better. I'm using mostly pressure and release with the whole turning/stopping cue. Leg aids are added in too but they also come off when he does the correct thing. He does seem to be understanding, but please let me know what I can improve!

Here's the video! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEWIq5mWSS4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Look at what a rock star he is!! I think you both did wonderfully, especially considering it was only his third ride.


----------



## Cherrij

He looks great. 
One thing I personally don't like and don't do, is putting so much pressure in groundwork - the fact you are following, with the whip raised and your hand pointed puts a lot of pressure on him... I just point, send the horse out, and he knows he has to keep the gaits.. occasionally asking for a more forward gait, or reminding him to maintain it with voice.. 

He looks real tiny...


----------



## CrossCountry

We got the go ahead from our vet to start working under saddle! He said it will be good to work on walking, trotting, and loping. I put another ride on him today with only a bareback pad and halter and he did great. Our walk to trot transitions are really coming along and he feels much more balanced during trotting. His stop needs some more work, but he does stop when asked - so that's good. Any tips on how to get a good stop on him? This is what I have been doing so far; I sit deep and say whoa, give him a second or two to stop and if he doesn't, I then pull back on the reins. Once he does stop I immediately release the reins and praise him. Does that sound like the correct thing to do?

His turning is coming along GREAT! He will turn on a dime now at the walk, and I haven't worked on turning at the trot yet - but I think he will do great. I'm going to try and get him our of the round pen into the arena this week, as I will be putting a few more rides on him. The work load is still going to be light as I really don't want to destroy his joints but I feel more comfortable having our vets go ahead.

Any training tips? I could really use them. Thank you guys!



Cherrij said:


> He looks great.
> One thing I personally don't like and don't do, is putting so much pressure in groundwork - the fact you are following, with the whip raised and your hand pointed puts a lot of pressure on him... I just point, send the horse out, and he knows he has to keep the gaits.. occasionally asking for a more forward gait, or reminding him to maintain it with voice..
> 
> He looks real tiny...


I have been working on keeping him going without much pressure, I'm definitely trying to improve but I still have a lot to work on. I have been working on vocal cues with him a lot, so I have been using them while lunging and while under saddle. Thank you for pointing that out to me! I will definitely be working on it.

He is real tiny, but is feeling sturdier every day.


----------



## Endiku

He sure is a handsome little guy! Definitely maturing too. I think it's fine to start him lightly at this point.

My only issue with what you were doing was your signals were very adrupt- particularly when you asked him to stop. It was sort of "we're walking, we're walking...POP" in the mouth, which isn't what you want. You want to sink your weight and 'settle' into the saddle to give him warning that you're going to ask him to stop, take up contact with the reins, and then slowly ease back firmly but not suddenly. As it is, he's just going along and the only signal he gets is a pop in the mouth from the snaffle when you grab up the reins and stop him. Other than that you're doing a lovely job and he's coming along quite nicely!


----------



## mmcleodk

Loved reading this, beautiful journey


----------



## TimWhit91

When I'm teaching a horse whoa, pulling back on the reins means back up. First I sit deep and quit moving with them. after two strides I say whoa. Two more strides and I do brick wall with the reins and only release after they give me a step backward. The horses I train stop off the first cue, on their hind ends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

We're waiting for the vet to come and help us with one of our kids.. She's pretty sick please keep her in your thoughts!


----------



## MaximasMommy

He's a little guy but when you get on him you two look like a good fit to me


----------



## anndankev

Fingers crossed for the kid.


----------



## Tracer

You're going through such a tough time at the moment, and it's a credit to you that you haven't given up. I'm really keen to hear your plan for the man issue; if it wasn't for that, it sounds like Rueger would be the perfect horse!


----------



## CrossCountry

Alright I figured it's time for an update now that I'm out of school.

These last two weeks have been, well, interesting. Let's start off with the bad because there's not much. Rueger bolted three times under saddle today because of something scary. Uhm..I think that's it!

Now for the good...there's lots. We had our farrier come out and a vet to sedate him. Usually strangers cant even get close to Rueger but I tied him fast to our hitching post so he couldn't get away. The vet walked up to him and introduced himself slowly, scratched his favorite spots and talked to him. Got all the way to his shoulder and then gave him the shot. Rueger flinched but didn't react like he usually does. _Let me just say that this is crazy because when he had to get his vaccinations this year - he ended up hog tied and flipped over. That's a long story but our OLD vet did what he had to._ Anyways our farrier then was able to do his feet with no issues because, you know, he was drugged. That interaction with the vet was a very positive experience. Next time the horses need to get their feet done, our farrier is going to round pen Rueger and see if he can get his respect/trust. (I'm really tired of just covering up the problem with drugs - Rueger needs to get over it and not by being sedated.)

We had this cowboy come out and buy some hay for his cows and I happened to be riding Rueger. My dad told him all about my little Mustang, and asked him if he'd like to try and introduce himself to Rueger. He walked into the round pen, took off his hat and let Rueger sniff the top of his head. He then reached up and was able to scratch him all the way back to his neck! It was very odd - but it worked! Rueger seemed comfortable around him when the cowboy was just chatting with us while standing next to him. I have been introducing him to every man that has come by, and so far they all (except the farrier) have been able to touch him. I've been giving him tying lessons and he is doing so well! I tied him from noon-2 today and he stopped pacing/cocked a foot in about 5 minutes. Tomorrow he'll be tied for about 3 hours in the morning. I'm trying to increase his patience with being away from the herd and just his mindset all around. 

In other news Rueger is doing AMAZING under saddle. I'll need to do another video. He's got turning down and is so light its great. I touch his neck with the reins and add a little leg and he turns immediately. Stopping is getting there - but I haven't been working terribly hard on it. He stops it's just not immediate like I'd like it to be. That's my next job though! (I'm going to be using *Endiku *and *TimWhit91's* advice to help get the stop I'm looking for..) We've got walking and trotting down and actually LOPED for the first time today! I used my voice cue for loping, and my friend gave a little nudge from the ground and off he went. It wasn't super balanced so we kept it short and sweet but we probably did 3 seconds each way. He picked up the correct lead too. Last night I rode him in the arena and he did perfectly - he almost tried to lay down and roll but decided against it. 

Now that I'm writing this of course I've forgotten everything I was going to say. I'm going to probably make two different posts because I don't want to interfere with Rueger's achievements. I really am so proud of my little Mustang. I even made my speech final all about him - talking about him and Mustangs for 6 minutes? Not a bad assignment for a final at all..:wink:


----------



## Roman

He's so cute and looks amazing! You're doing an awesome job with him and he's progressing so well! Don't worry yourself about the farrier, there's something about farriers that some horses just don't like. :lol:


----------



## CrossCountry

Alright second post. I got a new camera so hopefully I'll be able to post higher quality photos now. I'm taking barrel lessons to prepare for the rodeo season and they are really fun! I was out in 90 degree weather for an hour without sunscreen so now I have a nice farmers sunburn.  My first rodeo is on the 21st and I have three "practices" in between. It's going to be a fun season! Gunner has been doing excellent and we're really starting to tolerate each other..:lol:

Since my dog passed away, we got a new puppy. This puppy is a little crapper..adorable but so hyper. She's a good farm dog but is quite nippy and loves to ignore commands so that has been a fun training project. Luckily she's super smart. She's such a drama queen though! You pick her up weird or move her with your foot and she screams bloody murder. She gets shots on the 10th so I'm going to have the vet give her a look over just to make sure she's not hurting somewhere. (I don't think she is.) We ended naming her Murphy and my whole family loves her even though she's a turd. :lol: I've been exploring Idaho a bit more and have found some amazing places, especially amazing for trail rides! (PM me if you'd like to know where I went and where this amazing place is..) I spent about 4 hours exploring and took Murphy along for company and she was a trooper. Followed along and was a little adventurer. 

In big news...............We're going to the BLM on Friday! I'm looking to adopt and my parents know. They are supportive of this as long as they approve of the horse I choose. I'm not worried that they won't approve of the one I have in mind though. I found this guy - #5566 is a 3 year old dark bay gelding from Nevada. I will check him out when we get there - and I'm hoping his temperament matches what I'm looking for. He is the last three pictures. What do you think? My "criteria" in order of importance is; temperament, conformation, and health.


----------



## CrossCountry

Tracer said:


> You're going through such a tough time at the moment, and it's a credit to you that you haven't given up. I'm really keen to hear your plan for the man issue; if it wasn't for that, it sounds like Rueger would be the perfect horse!


I forgot to put this in the second part of my post. My plan is to trailer him everywhere with me. If I'm riding at an event, or going to an event, I will take Rueger and tie him or pony him. At first I will tie him at the less crowded end of the event and then once he gets more comfortable, I will move him to a more crowded area, and then eventually I will stick him in the dead center of the commotion. I'm also introducing him to anyone and everyone I meet. (Within reason.)

My plan consists of more than that, but that's the gist of it. I'm going to put a sign on him somehow saying that he is green and wary of strangers so just introduce yourself before touching him. He's coming to all events before the rodeo, but I'm still debating taking him to the rodeo because it's an all day event with a two hour trailer ride. That is also why I am giving him tying lessons, he should be able to stand tied for as long as I ask him, with no impatience.

I should've done this when I first got him but I didn't so I'm going to try and make it up now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

Going Great !! Good solid plan, too.

The bay is built just the way I like, solid and hefty.

Gotta love that puppy.

Have you graduated from HS?


----------



## karliejaye

Congrats, CrossCountry, it sounds like you are really starting to break through with Rueger. I wouldn't have blamed you if you threw in the towel with him, those fear issues are very complex and difficult to work through, but I am super impressed with your plan of action. I think he is worth the effort!

And that bay is phenomenal! Wow! Good luck!


----------



## CrossCountry

anndankev said:


> Going Great !! Good solid plan, too.
> 
> The bay is built just the way I like, solid and hefty.
> 
> Gotta love that puppy.
> 
> Have you graduated from HS?


I wish I had! I'm a senior this year, so only one more year! Speaking of graduating I need to think about my future...hm.



karliejaye said:


> Congrats, CrossCountry, it sounds like you are really starting to break through with Rueger. I wouldn't have blamed you if you threw in the towel with him, those fear issues are very complex and difficult to work through, but I am super impressed with your plan of action. I think he is worth the effort!
> 
> And that bay is phenomenal! Wow! Good luck!


I think we have had several breakthroughs these last few weeks, and it's quite a relief. I definitely thought about throwing in the towel, but he's just such a good horse in all other aspects. I agree - he is worth the effort!


----------



## CrossCountry

Just a very small update.........

We have an appointment with the BLM at 10 a.m. on Friday....And we are taking the trailer!!


----------



## Roman

I'm excited for you!!


----------



## CrossCountry

Trailer is loaded with all different sized halters! Man, I can't believe I'm about to do this again. It will be interesting to see how we progress without a time limit.


----------



## Roman

Good luck! Do you prefer nylon over rope? Most trainers I see have ropee halters for mustangs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

I definitely prefer nylon over rope because in most instances nylon will break while rope will not. The halter will be on 24/7 for a while until he is gentled, and I'd rather have that added safety factor of breaking if he gets into trouble. My old mare used to pull back at the hitching post and I always used nylon halters on her. But one day I decided to use a rope halter on her..She pulled back and got a nice gash on her jaw, and leg because it did not break. I thought she was going to break her neck or leg before she stopped pulling. After that she was petrified of being tied. It took a good two months to get her to be able to stand quietly again.

I hate leaving halters on but it's pretty much inevitable with an un-gentled mustang. I'd rather have a chance of a halter breaking if they get into trouble - rather than having a dead horse. A halter can be put back on..You can't bring a dead horse back to life.


----------



## CrossCountry

Well...We have a new family member. 4 year old gelding from Saulsbury NV. So far he's calm and collected, I can't wait to start working with him! We're home and unloaded. I'm going to head out in about an hour to work with him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

What a stout, handsome grey boy!!


----------



## karliejaye

Oh, be still my beating heart! That is a gorgeous horse!


----------



## CrossCountry

Well I got him to take some hay out of my hand! He's really calm, but cautious. We're doing short sessions so once he took the hay I went ahead and stepped out. I'll probably go back out soon and do another short session. I want to make sure he settles in alright without too much stress.

Actually scratch that - I'm going to go read a book by the pen.


----------



## SlideStop

:shock: I'm in love with that handsom fella!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernbound

Ohhh my goodness new mustang to follow. Be still my heart.


----------



## CrossCountry

Woohoo! New guy is going to be a fun challenge.. Got the lead rope attached this morning.


----------



## Roman

:lol: Doesn't seem to be too fond of it.


----------



## karliejaye

Now you know he's athletic!


----------



## 4hoofbeat

wow he's beautiful. Good luck!


----------



## CrossCountry

He recovered well from the lead rope! Took a while to gain back any trust we had, but I think it's back. We've been able to touch him a bit more - but he's still cautious. He actually backed up to the fence and let my dad touch him. He stood there for a good two minutes just letting him rub him all over his butt. 

Loving his temperament and how he thinks things through. Tomorrow will be his first leading lesson. It's been a stressful time, but he's kept his head pretty much throughout it all.


----------



## tempest

Do you have any name ideas for him yet?


----------



## CrossCountry

tempest said:


> Do you have any name ideas for him yet?


Oh whoops I forgot to post that we ended up naming him Asher! (Although I call him bubba and kiddo more than Asher.)


----------



## Rob55

Beautiful horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Someone keeps taking the lead rope off of Asher. They've removed it twice and it has taken us hours back in training because everytime I re-attach it he freaks out and decides he doesn't want to be anywhere near us. This lead rope is nearly impossible to get off without thumbs..

I put up a sign and am keeping a close eye on the pen, so I hope whoever is doing this stops.


----------



## egrogan

So weird. The horses are at your house, right? Not boarded?


----------



## CrossCountry

egrogan said:


> So weird. The horses are at your house, right? Not boarded?


They are not boarded. The round pen is right outside our house. There is a ditchbank right above the round pen that sometimes has people on it. *sighs* He won't really come up to us at all anymore, even if we have hay/grain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman

Security cameras!


----------



## karliejaye

Yikes, that is a bit worrying!


----------



## anndankev

Does this mean he lets somebody else get close to him?

Could someone be chasing him to get a hold of the rope?

Can you see the corral from the house? If not, a camera is a good idea. I had (still have) a monitor, but it does not record. It wasn't expensive, hooked it up to a black and white 7" $20 TV. Then at least it would be easier to keep an eye on him.

Wow, I just noticed some new smilies in the sidebar.

:gallop:


----------



## CrossCountry

I may have adopted this little dude from the shelter...

His name is Ronald.


----------



## Roman

I think Ronald needs to pay a visit to Kansas. :lol:


----------



## CrossCountry

One of our barn cats had been missing for a week (we assumed he was gone.) I raised this cat from a tiny kitten and he was my favorite. When I was out feeding I heard him meow and he was walking towards me. As soon as I saw him I knew something was terribly wrong. He was skin and bones and his back leg was torn and hanging. I rushed him inside and my sister and I ran to Boise to take him to the only 24 hr. emergency vet here. The doctor said his femur was most likely broken, along with the hip being popped out and puncture wounds. Because Loki was a farm cat we couldn't afford spending $800 dollars on amputation so we had to put him down. We think he was attacked by a coyote or fox and somehow escaped. He weighed only 6 pounds when his normal weight was 15 pounds. (Even at 15 pounds he was lean and healthy - just a big boned cat.) He was my buddy and I'm going to miss him. I would have owned him for a year in three weeks. He was only a year old and I knew him from the day he was born.

This year has been horrible so far. Hoping it improves. I haven't had a chance to really work with the Mustang yet as life hasn't been going as I planned. Just knowing we had to put my dog down from a back leg injury and now Loki...It sucks. Ronald is helping though..He's exactly like Loki, not only in looks but temperament too. The kitten picture is Loki not Ronald..Crazy how similar they look.


----------



## egrogan

oh no! So sorry to hear about your cat, but I suppose there's some comfort in knowing he made it home and you gave him dignity at the end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Life has been so busy I haven't had any time to work with Asher but I finally did this evening. He did pretty well but he is a major kicker when he's scared or mad. He learned the meaning of respect real fast. Was able to touch his shoulder once. Worked on approach and retreat and could have touched him more, but I don't think he's ready.

Rubbed the lunge line all down his back and butt and he allowed it - definitely didn't enjoy it but oh well.

I had a rodeo yesterday and we got second place in flags but that's all. Still really proud of how Gunner did. We have another rodeo on Saturday so I will be spending all week preparing. Oh and now I have three kittens..We rescued the two new ones from a lady who was going to shoot them in the head if we didn't take them.


----------



## Tracer

I've gotta say, Asher looks like he's a pretty chill horse. He doesn't appear all that stressed/angry/scared/confused as I expected. He's such a stunner.

So many black kittens O.O


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Those fuzzy kitten butts, love!

Asher looks concerned about what you're doing, just as I would expect a BLM to be! He'll take time, but you are doing great.


----------



## CrossCountry

Finally! The first touch! Went back and touched him five times in a row - and he didn't do his kick/bolt thingy. Also can touch all down his back legs with the whip - without him kicking..

Coming along slowly. I haven't been putting in nearly enough time so it makes sense that we've been improving very slowly...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That face! Lol

"I am not entirely sure how I feel about this..."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Well we've officially moved on from the whip! He's still unsure but is allowing it. So far I can rub up his neck, down his chest, along his back and down his butt. He's doing really well and I've already found some itchy spots that he likes being scratched! Not so sure about his face being touched, but I was able to touch his jaw.

We made a lot of progress today - next is getting him comfortable with his belly being touched and his legs!


----------



## CrossCountry

Do you think it's too soon to add in tarps, beach balls, plastic jugs, streamers, etc., to his pen? I'd like to get some desensitization in and I feel like he's bored too. Give him something to keep him thinking?


----------



## karliejaye

I personally never think it's too early to start that! The more they are around unusual objects, the sooner they realize that unusual things exist and they don't have to beware of it all! Go for it!


----------



## CrossCountry

Woohoo he's a fun one... And yes we had a lot of rearing but guess what! I knew how to handle it this time! When he reared I let some pressure go and sent him off and made him work...It seemed to work!

Also desensitized to plastic bags today... That was fun o.o I will be tying them all over the pen tomorrow along with making him eat on a tarp.

After the stressful work today he always let me touch him and reassure him.


----------



## CrossCountry

https://youtu.be/EKLI78phXZs

Here's a video of Asher's progress so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye

Fantastic work! Can't wait to see more of Asher.


----------



## Roman

Awesome job, I loved the video! So excited to see his progress.


----------



## CrossCountry

We're coming along. Definitely gaining some trust! Was able to throw this on his back with only a little sniff and baby talking! Also he loves being brushed and is doing well with leading. His main fault is that he reacts instead of thinking first..We're working on it though!

We did have a few steps backward yesterday (I think he got a little stressed) so I finished on a good note. I just pet him a few times today and brushed him a little. Hopefully the break from work will let him get his head back on his shoulders!


----------



## SlideStop

He is so gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

CrossCountry said:


> We're coming along. Definitely gaining some trust! Was able to throw this on his back with only a little sniff and baby talking! Also he loves being brushed and is doing well with leading. His main fault is that he reacts instead of thinking first..We're working on it though! ...



Where's his tail haha. Tucked tight 'tween his legs I'd venture to guess. LOL.

Good you gave him an easy day today.


----------



## CrossCountry

Guess who isn't scared of the farrier anymore?!!! Guess who got all four feet and and acted like an angel - without being drugged!!! 

That's right - Rueger!


----------



## CrossCountry

Asher has made incredible progress in this last week! He is comfortable having the saddle pad flapped all over him and thrown onto his back. Ears are 98% good with being touched, and his back legs are almost ready to be picked up! He understands that pressure means pick up - I just haven't held them yet. Front legs can be held for as long as we want and stretched forward. He also loves being brushed down, and having his mane and tail brushed. He is really starting to enjoy our company and doesn't need to be held near us - he just chooses to be. He also had his first trip out in pasture yesterday! He was so happy and galloped around for a good 20 minutes. When it was time to go back to the pen he walked right up to me and I led him back into his pen with no problem! It was wonderful seeing him get to stretch his legs and explore. He had his first real haltering today and was perfect! Let me un-halter and re-halter him several times without a problem.

Unfortunately we have a trip coming up and he will go 8 days without work. I'm sure it will set us back a little bit but I think it will be okay.


----------



## Cherrij

Awesome!


----------



## egrogan

That first picture is beautiful! I love reading about all your progress with both of these horses. You've got a real talent.


----------



## karliejaye

Wow! Asher has a BIG stride! Sounds like he has a really great mind and you are doing fantastic with him!


----------



## CrossCountry

I'm really starting to fall for this big guy.. He followed me around for the first time today. Thank you guys! I'm really impressed with how far he has come.


----------



## CrossCountry

We're back from our trip. I was having really bad horse withdrawal (even though I convinced my parents to do a trail ride while on the coast..) Asher is 100% the same. Came right up to me and enjoyed some lovin as soon as I got home. His halter was off so I had to put a different one on. He was scared of it for a split second but perfectly fine once I rubbed him down with it. Let me halter him with ease. I re-braided his mane and spent some time with him.. So glad he didn't forget he actually likes humans.  Our pony harness arrived while we were gone. I'm going to start training Gracie to drive and I'm pretty excited to see how it goes. Hot pink is definitely her color. Rodeo is in a week and I need to get practicing..


I do have some exciting news though....
I APPLIED TO COLLEGE! :dance-smiley05: I sent in the application just a little bit ago and because I got something called a Ledgers Edge Application? If I applied with it I didn't have to write an essay, and don't need recommendations. I also will know whether I'm accepted or not in two weeks! This is the program I am planning on taking. 
Equine Science Program - Department of Animal and Range Sciences | Montana State University 
We may take a trip and go visit the college soon.

Well that's all that is going on! I'm pretty excited. I can't wait to get working with Asher and Rueger again - I've missed them!


----------



## Roman

I wanna go to that college!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Havent been on for a while and wanted to check on updates...so glad I did! What a handsome boy! Love the name! Love his looks! Rugar is doing great too! Your and amazing horse woman! Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## CrossCountry

I've been accepted into MSU! Woohoo! I also applied to Rocky Mountain, but still waiting for a reply!

The horses are good, and Asher has been out to pasture permanently for a couple weeks. I took Rueger out and about for a ride two days ago and he did really well! The bugs were obnoxious, but he still listened! I think he's maturing more and more. I think we may trailer him out and go on a real trail ride soon! 

I'm excited for our future.


----------



## karliejaye

He looks all grown up! And it looks like the smoke has cleared there, too.


----------



## egrogan

Congrats! I still remember the feeling of getting that first college acceptance letter (almost *gulp* 20 years ago!)


----------



## CrossCountry

Been a while since I updated this thread, so here's a small update!

Rueger is doing super well. He has three rides off property now, and has competed in one gymkhana! Got first in poles (green horse and only two riders, but still)! Rueger's mane continues to grow, and his tail is very long too! I'm planning on getting him jumping under saddle soon, so we've been working on jumping again. I really think he loves it! I had senior pictures done and I took Gunner and Rueger and they both did great! I even hopped on Rueger and rode him around for the pictures...So much fun!

Asher is coming along well too. Life has not let me work with him for a while, so I'm needing to get back into it. He hasn't had much done with him lately, but has been out on pasture for three months now (I think), and he loves being scratched so is really easy to catch. I also caught him laying down the other day, and he let me pet and love on him. It was great to know that he is starting to trust me! Gracie and Gunner are great, and I've even started jumping Gunner. Not sure he likes it though... Ignore my position - it's terrible, but i'm working on it!

I was accepted into Rocky Mountain, and we visited the colleges, but neither of them really felt right. My parents don't really understand, but I'm not feeling the whole college thing. I'm considering other life paths now, and I'm a little stressed because I have no idea what I'm going to do.

Anyways that's the short and sweet update! Now for pictures!


----------



## Zexious

Awwww <3 I love the pictures! Who is the little fella? I must have missed that somewhere along the line!

In regards to college, don't go if you're not feeling it. It's too expensive of a pursuit for something that your heart isn't in. I can understand your parents' apprehension about you not attending, but ultimately I think they will understand. 
At 23, though I am close to obtaining both degrees, I'm still not certain what I want to do, and it's an uncomfortable feeling. 
My point is, you'll figure it out <3

And careful not to hunch over when you jump ;D

EDIT--Added stuffs~


----------



## egrogan

Can you describe a little more what didn't feel quite right in the college visits?

My advice may not be popular, but I would strongly encourage you to reconsider turning down your admission/attendance at one of those schools, particularly if you are receiving decent scholarship support. These days, not having a college degree will set you far behind in many professions- it's basically becoming a standard requirement, replacing the high school diploma.

Do you have an option to go do an overnight visit at one or both schools to get a feel for what it would be like without your family there? Did you visit classes or meet any professors?


----------



## StormRider13

So excited!!! I wish I could do this


----------



## CrossCountry

egrogan said:


> Can you describe a little more what didn't feel quite right in the college visits?
> 
> My advice may not be popular, but I would strongly encourage you to reconsider turning down your admission/attendance at one of those schools, particularly if you are receiving decent scholarship support. These days, not having a college degree will set you far behind in many professions- it's basically becoming a standard requirement, replacing the high school diploma.
> 
> Do you have an option to go do an overnight visit at one or both schools to get a feel for what it would be like without your family there? Did you visit classes or meet any professors?


No problem! You pretty much have the same opinion as my parents. 

Let me start off by saying I'm pretty much an introvert. I hate being around people, and I have a few close friends but I don't hang out with them often because I get so tired of being around them. I don't do sleepovers, I don't use bathrooms at other houses or eat at other houses. I'm extremely uncomfortable at other houses. Not sure why this is, but I can't exactly help it. I've tried pushing myself out of my comfort zone - and it just makes it worse. 

College is all that, and I'm not sure I could handle it.

MSU is not even an option anymore because the equine program was terrible, the campus was very nice but I would have been going for the equine program. 

Rocky Mountain was an older campus and the housing was just pretty gross. There were like 9 showers for 90 people, and the (extremely tiny) rooms housed 3-4 people in each. The equine program was good but the overall feeling just made me dread even thinking about going to college.

I'm thinking some type of trade school is more what I'm looking for, as I don't want to take english, public speaking, math, and the other core credits all over again. My senior year has been a heck of a whirlwind as is quite exhausting - so I'm not sure if I'm thinking that because I'm burned out or what.

Both colleges are 9+ hours away so making one trip was a hassle, not sure I could manage two.

At MSU we talked to the equine program instructor and went and looked at the barn. The barn was gross and dirty - and the arena was too small to possibly get anything done in.

At Rocky Mountain we viewed a class, talked to several instructors and went and looked at the facilities. The class we viewed was not even a class - it was just people lunging their horses for 45 minutes. All the horses we saw had some type of injury or were lame, and they were still being worked. The horse facilities were nice, but ugh I don't know - I got a bad feeling. 

I don't know, maybe it seems worse because I'm so burnt out from school this year.



Zexious said:


> Awwww <3 I love the pictures! Who is the little fella? I must have missed that somewhere along the line!
> 
> In regards to college, don't go if you're not feeling it. It's too expensive of a pursuit for something that your heart isn't in. I can understand your parents' apprehension about you not attending, but ultimately I think they will understand.
> At 23, though I am close to obtaining both degrees, I'm still not certain what I want to do, and it's an uncomfortable feeling.
> My point is, you'll figure it out <3
> 
> And careful not to hunch over when you jump ;D
> 
> EDIT--Added stuffs~


The little fella is Gracie! She's a two year old POA, and we got her a little over a year ago. She's precious and is currently in training for driving. (If I understood what you were asking correctly...)


----------



## lostastirrup

Hey, I dont usually chime in- but Ive been stalking this journal for awhile and as a recent college freshman living far from home (from Alaska) I thought I might try and assuage some of t=your fears with my own experiences. I attend the University of Montana Western in Dillon Mt. I am not in any of the equine programs but know several people who are.

On housing: Yes its small. No you don't have to magically become an extrovert. Im an introvert. Its okay. There is always the library, the internet to hide away in if you need to. For the most part roommates are in the same boat as you and trying really hard to get along. Despite what they tell it is relatively easy to switch roommates if it is not working out. On size: mine is about 10'X20' for two people and truly it doesnt need to be big as you are not cooking your meals or doing laundry in it.

Bathrooms: Stall style showers for multiple people are truly not that terrible we have 3 stalls for close to 40 people on our floor. It works out. I have yet to find all showers occupied even at 7 am or late in the evening. Everyone has sports and different schedules so it works out.

Classes and dread: I get it. It seemed scary to me, the workload the advanced level work, but IT IS NOT LIKE HIGHSCHOOL AT ALL. You do work that is essential to your learning. for the most part professors are intense about their subjects and enjoy working with students. They don't come accross as dictators, more authorities in their subjects. 

Stupid Classes: Did you do some AP classes in HighSchool? even if you didnt there are some options: Klep testing- see if your desired university offers a method of testing out of classes whose subjects you are proficient in. Since this is your senior year you have the option of taking the AP tests of classes you did not take. AP art history, AP psych and AP history classes as well as AP Lang and Lit tend to be plausible even if you havent taken the class. If you can swing the Bio and the Calc go for it- but youll probably want to take those classes in College.

The major looks crappy: okay so maybe they don't have a stellar pony program, but you are gonna start out covering things like Chem or Bio which you will need for an equine science degree and you may find your passion among the other (more financially supportable) sciences. 

Hope that helps, you can PM me if you have any questions or just want to vent about impending adulthood.


----------



## carshon

lostastirrup said:


> Hey, I dont usually chime in- but Ive been stalking this journal for awhile and as a recent college freshman living far from home (from Alaska) I thought I might try and assuage some of t=your fears with my own experiences. I attend the University of Montana Western in Dillon Mt. I am not in any of the equine programs but know several people who are.
> 
> On housing: Yes its small. No you don't have to magically become an extrovert. Im an introvert. Its okay. There is always the library, the internet to hide away in if you need to. For the most part roommates are in the same boat as you and trying really hard to get along. Despite what they tell it is relatively easy to switch roommates if it is not working out. On size: mine is about 10'X20' for two people and truly it doesnt need to be big as you are not cooking your meals or doing laundry in it.
> 
> Bathrooms: Stall style showers for multiple people are truly not that terrible we have 3 stalls for close to 40 people on our floor. It works out. I have yet to find all showers occupied even at 7 am or late in the evening. Everyone has sports and different schedules so it works out.
> 
> Classes and dread: I get it. It seemed scary to me, the workload the advanced level work, but IT IS NOT LIKE HIGHSCHOOL AT ALL. You do work that is essential to your learning. for the most part professors are intense about their subjects and enjoy working with students. They don't come accross as dictators, more authorities in their subjects.
> 
> Stupid Classes: Did you do some AP classes in HighSchool? even if you didnt there are some options: Klep testing- see if your desired university offers a method of testing out of classes whose subjects you are proficient in. Since this is your senior year you have the option of taking the AP tests of classes you did not take. AP art history, AP psych and AP history classes as well as AP Lang and Lit tend to be plausible even if you havent taken the class. If you can swing the Bio and the Calc go for it- but youll probably want to take those classes in College.
> 
> The major looks crappy: okay so maybe they don't have a stellar pony program, but you are gonna start out covering things like Chem or Bio which you will need for an equine science degree and you may find your passion among the other (more financially supportable) sciences.
> 
> Hope that helps, you can PM me if you have any questions or just want to vent about impending adulthood.





This is absolutely sound advice! First in choosing an Equine Program as your major you need to be realistic in what that will do for you in the real world. Sorry to be a downer but that is not really a career path that leads to a job that is fully life supporting. Loving horses and making them a career are very different things. College is not for everyone - but for those without formal education (vocational school counts as a formal education) career paths are limited to manufacturing or service jobs. 

College can be tough for the shy (I know I was shy) but you have to remember that you will not live at home forever and that any job/life situation requires some interaction. And the dorm life you get used to. I spent a lot of time at a local park - eventually made friends with a local girl that had horses and got to ride occasionally.


----------



## liltuktuk

Do you have any local community colleges near where you live? You can also start out there, take the general classes, focus on the sciences like biology or something if you're gearing towards an equine science degree, or business classes would also be good. Community colleges are generally cheaper and the credits will transfer to other colleges if you decide you want to go in the future. Also if the school is close to home, then maybe you can live at home while you adjust to going to a campus and being around new people.

While I did attend a 4 year college and got my bachelors, I am one of the first to say that college isn't for everyone, it all depends on what you want to do. I wanted to be an engineer, need a 4 year degree for that. My boyfriend is a mechanic, school isn't his thing so he didn't go, he still has a good job and makes decent money, but its also physically taxing and odd/longer shifts.

You could also look into apprenticeships depending on what you want to do. My mom did an apprenticeship back in the day and was a draftsman. Many electricians also do apprenticeships instead of traditional schooling. I would imagine their might be horse related apprenticeships out there somewhere. I will say though, and it sucks, but everyone I talk to who has some sort of equine degree (unless its a vet tech type degree), they don't have a equine job that supports them fully. If you want to have a job working with horses that will support you, you need do more than just a equine science degree, think vet tech/vet, nutrition, chiro, farrier/trimmer, etc.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

carshon said:


> College is not for everyone - but for those without formal education (vocational school counts as a formal education) career paths are limited to manufacturing or service jobs.


Not necessarily. I don't have a college degree (I'm about two semesters shy) and I'm the operations manager for a hotel. My sister doesn't have a college degree and she's a loan officer for a private lender making $60K+ a year. 

Not saying we're the norm, by any means, but there are good opportunities out there for people without a college degree. Just just have to be willing to work for them.


----------



## Alhefner

I've sat here reading through this whole thread. You did very well with your first mustang. You learned a lot and now are working with another one. I think that's wonderful! Part of the issue with the "mustang situation" has lot to do with the idea that they are not suitable for riding or ranch work. Folks doing what you are doing goes a long way toward correcting that attitude. 

Keep it up! You are an inspiration to me. I'm an old dude, emphasis on due when it comes to horses. I've got 80 acres of plain high desert land here in NV and fully plan on adopting mustangs and training them. Of course, my first task is training myself, or more correctly, getting myself trained. I'm not totally new to horses but, it's been a good long while since I was around them every day.


----------



## CrossCountry

Just wanted to post a quick update! Rueger is now loping under saddle! It's actually rather easy to get him up into it too. He seems very balanced and just feels good while loping. He's super smooth too. 

Ignore the Go-pro on my head, and my position - I was nervous because I've only loped him a handful of times, and never in an arena. (Well once in an arena, but it was an accident!) He felt good! I also took him over a cross rail and he jumped it. Very fun.

He's actually coming along super well undersaddle, just needing a little more finesse! Also don't worry, I know he's still young. At the very most I was riding him every other day. He's now had 4 days off, and I will be riding him again tonight. I'm very careful considering he's only 3.5, but do you think cross rails are okay to do? There's actually a little schooling show on Saturday that would be fun to take him to...



Alhefner said:


> I've sat here reading through this whole thread. You did very well with your first mustang. You learned a lot and now are working with another one. I think that's wonderful! Part of the issue with the "mustang situation" has lot to do with the idea that they are not suitable for riding or ranch work. Folks doing what you are doing goes a long way toward correcting that attitude.
> 
> Keep it up! You are an inspiration to me. I'm an old dude, emphasis on due when it comes to horses. I've got 80 acres of plain high desert land here in NV and fully plan on adopting mustangs and training them. Of course, my first task is training myself, or more correctly, getting myself trained. I'm not totally new to horses but, it's been a good long while since I was around them every day.


Thank you! I do try my best to "promote" mustang adoption, as they need all the help they can get. I hope you get a chance to adopt/train some mustangs!


----------



## ChitChatChet

CrossCountry said:


> Let me start off by saying I'm pretty much an introvert. I hate being around people, and I have a few close friends but I don't hang out with them often because I get so tired of being around them. I don't do sleepovers, I don't use bathrooms at other houses or eat at other houses. I'm extremely uncomfortable at other houses. Not sure why this is, but I can't exactly help it. I've tried pushing myself out of my comfort zone - and it just makes it worse.


I understand the introvert-ness. Many people don't understand how draining and exhausting it is to be in/with the public.

This time of the year is extremely difficult for me because of all the holiday stuff. Yesterday, I crashed and became one with the couch, I was so drained I could do nothing else.

Mike Rowe said “I think a trillion dollars of student loans and a massive skills gap are precisely what happens to a society that actively promotes one form of education as the best course for the most people,” and “I think the stigmas and stereotypes that keep so many people from pursuing a truly useful skill, begin with the mistaken belief that a four-year degree is somehow superior to all other forms of learning.”


----------



## CrossCountry

Made a 2015 overview video.. One of my favorites I've ever made! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHXNTDNmyvg


----------



## anndankev

That was fantastic, what a great year for your horses. And you too.

Very sweet that you put in the remembrance.


----------



## WintersGirl

wow. i just spent a good part of my day reading this thread from start to finish and how amazing! what you did with Rueger and are starting to do with Asher is a huge inspiration. I'm in love with him and I've never met him!

I got a three year old for christmas, and while she is friendly, she knows nothing, and it will be my first time working with a non broke horse. fingers crossed!


On college; i went for two years, and quit. I'm a major introvert, which made having roommates not so fun (I've never gotten along with girls well, I'm sort of a tomboy), but it was bearable. however, i realized that i am going to pursue a career with animals and i felt that the information on behavior i could learn from volunteering and fostering was more valuable than a degree. I think that for a while, everyone thought that college degrees were going to be almost mandatory for a job (and it is true, in some fields), but i was finding that experience with reputable trainers and operations was even more desirable than a diploma. so i spent a lot of time (and a TON of money) at school figuring out what i wanted to do because it was the 'smart' choice, when i could have spent time interning/volunteering with wildlife rescues and trainers. (A business degree is helpful in almost any field, and that something i would recommend picking up, but you can do that at your local junior college)

Just because everyone says college is the right choice for everyone doesn't make it true. you will make a ton of people nervous if you don't go, but as long as you have a plan and stick to it, it will turn out fine.
:runninghorse2:


----------



## CrossCountry

WintersGirl said:


> wow. i just spent a good part of my day reading this thread from start to finish and how amazing! what you did with Rueger and are starting to do with Asher is a huge inspiration. I'm in love with him and I've never met him!
> 
> I got a three year old for christmas, and while she is friendly, she knows nothing, and it will be my first time working with a non broke horse. fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> On college; i went for two years, and quit. I'm a major introvert, which made having roommates not so fun (I've never gotten along with girls well, I'm sort of a tomboy), but it was bearable. however, i realized that i am going to pursue a career with animals and i felt that the information on behavior i could learn from volunteering and fostering was more valuable than a degree. I think that for a while, everyone thought that college degrees were going to be almost mandatory for a job (and it is true, in some fields), but i was finding that experience with reputable trainers and operations was even more desirable than a diploma. so i spent a lot of time (and a TON of money) at school figuring out what i wanted to do because it was the 'smart' choice, when i could have spent time interning/volunteering with wildlife rescues and trainers. (A business degree is helpful in almost any field, and that something i would recommend picking up, but you can do that at your local junior college)
> 
> Just because everyone says college is the right choice for everyone doesn't make it true. you will make a ton of people nervous if you don't go, but as long as you have a plan and stick to it, it will turn out fine.
> :runninghorse2:


Thank you so much for reading this! I love when I hear people have followed it  Your three year old is so cute, I hope she turns out great!

--------------

Wow! It's been a while since I've updated this! Alright so here's an update on the horses;

Gunner; Still jumping but haven't ridden in forever so we're falling behind.

Rueger; Doing great! He competed in his first show and did okay (terrible). It was a small ground pole course but he was spooky and buddy sour and we had another horse lead us through the course. I feel like it was "first show jitters" and he DID complete the course and calm down nicely - so I can't be too mad! We can only go up from here! We trailered him & Gunner out to take my senior pictures and he did AWESOME with everything there. 

Asher; Still sitting out in pasture. I need to bring him in and work with him.

Gracie; Also still sitting out in pasture! 

Jake; We actually re-homed him a few months ago. He was terribly lame and couldn't do hard work so he went to a 10 year old girl to help teach her to ride! I miss him but he has a great home.

Everybody's doing good - I just can't wait for warmer weather.

Update on life;

I have 14 weeks left of high school :hide: and I haven't decided what I'm doing with my life yet. My sister got married and moved all the way across the country - so I'm basically an only child now. 

Buuuuuut in other exciting news...... *I sent in an application for the 2016 Idaho Extreme Mustang Makeover!* There's no guarantee that I'll be accepted, but I'm excited anyways 

That's pretty much it...Its been a mild winter so far. *Knock on wood*


----------



## RunCabelaRun

Yay! Thanks for the update! I hope you get approved so this thread can start all over with more fun!


----------



## CrossCountry

Got an email saying that they received my application... so now the waiting begins!


----------



## Emmyboo

I just read through this whole thread. You've done an awesome job and it is super inspiring to me that someone who is of similar age to me has accomplished so much. I hope at some point in my life to adopt and train a mustang but living in Tennessee it would be too far of a drive to go to any of the holding centers that I know of. Can't wait to find out if you get accepted for the next EMM, it would be awesome to read about it. Good luck.


----------



## CrossCountry

Well....It looks like I'm doing the Extreme Mustang Makeover once again! Got my acceptance notification this morning!


----------



## karliejaye

Hooray! I can't wait to see which horse you get to work with this time around!


----------



## CrossCountry

I made a new journal to track the newest Mustang's progress separately. 

It is located here.


----------



## CrossCountry

Both of my kiddos are doing AWESOME! 

Today was a spa day and they both got their manes braided. I rode Rueger later on and he is doing so well. He has a new trick - stopping without any rein pressure! I can sit deep and say woah and he will stop! (Well he does 99.9% of the time.)

Asher also had a break through in his back legs being picked up! He was content with me holding them today, which I've never been able to do. Other than that he is awesome! I haven't worked with him so he isn't as far as I'd like, but I feel like when he's back in constant work - I'll be riding him in a week or two


----------



## CrossCountry

Hopped on Rueger the other night and practiced some obstacles! He still remembers!


----------



## Katstica

I'm in the same spot as you. College is not something that I think I want to do, at least not yet. I'm still in high school and take college classes along with my regular classes, this was to make it so that I have less to worry about when I go to college and also so I can take less high school classes. But I just think forcing myself to attend a college right now would be pointless. I HATE school, and I know a lot of people say that, but I truly do. I am miserable every second that I am there, it doesn't matter if I am at my high school or college campus. I have decided to take a gap year to figure out what I want to do. I already have a job as a lab technician for an orthodontics office, which could lead to becoming an assistant w/out having to go to college for it, and it's good money/hours.

Just make sure that if you decide to take a gap year (or however long you want to wait!) that you don't tie yourself down with responsibilies that force to stay in a part time job that you don't enjoy for forever. Don't get your own apartment, buy a new car, ect.

This summer I will also be adopting a mustang, I can't wait.


----------



## CrossCountry

Today is Rueger's fourth birthday! Can't believe he's already four years old. He got a birthday treat of carrots, bananas and cranberries. Hated the bananas and cranberries, but loved the carrots. He also got lots of hugs and kisses and we sung happy birthday to him. (And no, he had no idea what he did to deserve the treats! He was just happy to have them!)

Here's an attractive selfie of Rueger and I, and a picture of his birthday treats! Oh how the time flies!


----------



## Zexious

Happy birthday, Rueger! <3<3


----------



## Cherrij

Happy birthday Rueger! 
I think he skipped a year, cuz I remember him being 2!


----------



## CrossCountry

Not much has been happening with Rueger & the other boys lately. Soon Rueger will be put into full work (I know.. I know.. I've been saying that for a while now), and Asher has been pulled out of pasture to resume work! I graduated from high school and will get my pre-stuff (an associates in biology) at a local college, and then head to veterinary school in a few years. Should be fun!

But in other news - Rueger's first official saddle arrived! It's a Corriente and should fit him nicely - will get pictures of it on him tomorrow.

Oh, and I got a tattoo! It's Rueger's brand


----------



## CrossCountry

My life will be changing drastically soon... More info to come but for now that's all I can say! (Keeping you guys on edge is fun hehee.  )


----------



## If Wishes

Sounds exciting - don´t keep us in suspense for too long, pretty please


----------



## CrossCountry

So the big news is that I'm moving to Montana! I've gotten a great opportunity to intern at a huge ranch. I'll be learning to ride better and work horses while teaching guests too. 

I move on October 1st. It's pretty sudden and I'm a little nervous! I'm also really excited to see how it goes. The plan right now is to stay until December and see from there! I'll have to leave all my horses at home but it will be good for me to develop some independence!! 

That's really all I know for now! There's not much internet (and no cell service) so I'll try my best to keep you updated but there probably won't be a whole lot of updates! I'm really excited for this opportunity!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Mulefeather

Congratulations on your new opportunity! I hope it goes well and you learn a lot. Also, I love the tattoo!!


----------



## CrossCountry

Took Rueger on his first official trail ride today! He was perfect - calm, collected and just mature. I think I have found my perfect trail partner.


----------



## Cherrij

I would love to get to ride such trail rides.. at least once in my life...


----------



## jaydee

*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

